# Jordan Peterson



## Beefbisquit (May 4, 2018)

Watched an interesting clip today...


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2018)

Hey man, I think it is now against house rules to post JP threads. They upset folks.


----------



## charface (May 4, 2018)

My kid is going to meet him very soon. 
He is trying to compile questions for him. 

If you have any, post them and Ill pass them on. 

Even butt stuff questions


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2018)

charface said:


> My kid is going to meet him very soon.
> He is trying to compile questions for him.
> 
> If you have any, post them and Ill pass them on.
> ...


Does God have a butt? If so, what comes out of it?


----------



## charface (May 4, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Does God have a butt? If so, what comes out of it?


Asked and answered. 
Jordan peterson came into and back out of gods anus


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2018)

isn't he all about "defending western civilization" from what he calls "cultural marxism", which is a conspiracy theory first used by the nazis under the term "judeo bolshevism"?

isn;t that the same theory that david duke and phillipe rushton promote?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Watched an interesting clip today...


lol.

youtube videos


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2018)

This thread has potential, I see it forming.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 4, 2018)

It seems like a reasonable response, no?

What did he say when asked about hierarchy? "I didn't say it was good"....

It's almost like he mentions that things exist, but doesn't necessarily support them.

Interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> It seems like a reasonable response, no?
> 
> What did he say when asked about hierarchy? "I didn't say it was good"....
> 
> ...


he makes videos outright stating that we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism", which is a conspiracy theory that posits that jews are agitating black people, immigrants, homosexuals and others to destroy society

that's the same theory that david duke (KKK leader) and phillipe rushton (neo-nazi eugenicist) promote.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (May 11, 2018)

Dusty Smith has something to say;






https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=93s&v=_kktI8-lZw8


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2018)

so who wants some of that enforced monogamy?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 19, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


>


AMBUSHED! by directly quoting him i imagine


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 20, 2018)

Stephen Fry makes some great points.


----------



## Bugeye (May 20, 2018)

I think you are cherry picking videos and only showing us clips of JP being reasonable.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Stephen Fry makes some great points.





Bugeye said:


> I think you are cherry picking videos and only showing us clips of JP being reasonable.


any of you guys on board with peterson's idea of "enforced monogamy" so that pathetic unfuckable whites stop shooting up schools and plowing down people with vans?


----------



## Bugeye (May 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> any of you guys on board with peterson's idea of "enforced monogamy" so that pathetic unfuckable whites stop shooting up schools and plowing down people with vans?


I don't know, post the video so I can hear his comments in context and I'll let you know how I feel about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I don't know, post the video


pathetic


----------



## Bugeye (May 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> pathetic


I do apologize, but your word is not worth anything. I would like to see media you are referencing for myself. So quote it or link it, or admit you can't.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I do apologize, but your word is not worth anything. I would like to see media you are referencing for myself. So quote it or link it, or admit you can't.


you don't think jordan peterson talked about "enforced monogamy" to help prevent all these massacres by lonely unfuckable whites like you?


----------



## Bugeye (May 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't think jordan peterson talked about "enforced monogamy" to help prevent all these massacres by lonely unfuckable whites like you?


Love to see what you are talking about, sounds like it will change my opinion of JP.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Love to see what you are talking about, sounds like it will change my opinion of JP.


gee, it would be so hard to copy and paste those words in quotation marks too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2018)

Peterson additionally defended the "existence" of witches when Bowles told him they don't actually exist. "Yeah, they do. They do exist," he said. "They just don't exist the way you think they exist. They certainly exist. You may say well dragons don't exist … You say, 'Well, there's no such thing as witches.' Yeah, I know what you mean, but that isn't what you think when you go see a movie about them."


----------



## Dalek Supreme (May 22, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=290s&v=FmH7JUeVQb8&itct=CBgQpDAYACITCMuItsmQltsCFcHCwQodOOQFYjIHYXV0b25hdkjnxaOnr5S23OAB

Matt Dilahunty & JP


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 22, 2018)

Oh, I don't agree with everything JP says; an example is his stance on religion.

I enjoy Matt's monologues and videos on the atheist experience too.


----------



## Bugeye (May 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh, I don't agree with everything JP says; an example is his stance on religion.
> 
> I enjoy Matt's monologues and videos on the atheist experience too.


I'm pretty sure it is not okay to pick and choose things you like about people, especially people named Jordan Peterson.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2018)

jordan peterson is a sexist, misogynist white supremacist who caters his youtube gospel to angry whites who can't get laid.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 23, 2018)

My unqualified opinion of JP; He's an apologist for bad ideas who occasionally says some rational things on accident and constantly gets shade for things he didn't actually say or mean instead of the horrible stuff he actually says and means.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 26, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm pretty sure it is not okay to pick and choose things you like about people, especially people named Jordan Peterson.


LOL - Yeah, people are either entirely full of good ideas or entirely full of bad ideas. You either 100% support someone or 100% condemn them, there is no middle ground; extremes only.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> LOL - Yeah, people are either entirely full of good ideas or entirely full of bad ideas. You either 100% support someone or 100% condemn them, there is no middle ground; extremes only.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


obvious troll post is obvious...

its like someone overhead a second hand conversation in a pub vaguely mentioning peterson


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 30, 2018)

Still watching through this, but the first 10 mins have been interesting.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 30, 2018)

At 16:00 he makes some great points.

EDIT: Watched the whole video, and thought it had some great material. 

Can't see how people can misconstrue him with this video, but I'm sure people will find a way.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> obvious troll post is obvious...
> 
> its like someone overhead a second hand conversation in a pub vaguely mentioning peterson


that is a jordan peterson cult member describing his understanding of the cult leader


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> At 16:00 he makes some great points.
> 
> EDIT: Watched the whole video, and thought it had some great material.
> 
> Can't see how people can misconstrue him with this video, but I'm sure people will find a way.


are women who wear makeup at work asking to be sexually harassed?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> that is a jordan peterson cult member describing his understanding of the cult leader


no it isnt

for someone who has spent a large proportion of your adult life trolling you are amazingly bad at seeing other people do it


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> no it isnt
> 
> for someone who has spent a large proportion of your adult life trolling you are amazingly bad at seeing other people do it


Anything that makes you cult whackos look like cult whackos must be attributed to the other, the outsider, the non believers 

Fucking hilarious cult you guys have


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Anything that makes you cult whackos look like cult whackos must be attributed to the other, the outsider, the non believers
> 
> Fucking hilarious cult you guys have


not anything. just the really poor attempt at satire that you posted and cannot understand that someone would have done it in the same vein of hatred that you have

if you had any imagination you yourself would have posted it. however your limited to repostng crap from a redit thread telling you how to hate someone rather than forming your own thoughts and posts 

anyway tell me again how anyone ever now doing an ok sign is a white supremacist


----------



## gwheels (May 31, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Does God have a butt? If so, what comes out of it?


Angels of course..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> tell me again how anyone ever now doing an ok sign is a white supremacist


when did i say that the first time?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 31, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Does God have a butt? If so, what comes out of it?


Holy shit !


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2018)

http://www.canadalandshow.com/how-jordan-petersons-fame-affected-his-private-practice/


----------



## Bugeye (Jun 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.canadalandshow.com/how-jordan-petersons-fame-affected-his-private-practice/


Shocking!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Shocking!


You’re in good company with all the other unfuckable incels who worship Peterson


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 9, 2018)

Conservatives say\are many things, but being 'perpetual victims' is dominantly a left-wing phenomenon.

It's a giant competition to see who is the most oppressed\victimized, or It's like a game to see who can have the least amount of responsibility for the outcome of their life.

Conservatives seem to think people live in a vacuum and their group identity doesn't affect how they interact within society, and people on the left seem to think their group identity is the defining factor in how everything and everyone in society interacts with them. They're both extremist views, and are lacking nuance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Conservatives say\are many things, but being 'perpetual victims' is dominantly a left-wing phenomenon.


BULLSHIT


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Conservatives say\are many things, but being 'perpetual victims' is dominantly a left-wing phenomenon.


I'm not sure about that. I think I know where you're coming from, that some people on the left, in the fringes who constantly invoke identity politics to avoid policy, _they do _always portray themselves as "_perpetual victims_". They do that to obfuscate their responsibility required in actually addressing the issue without just claiming '_racism_' or '_sexism_' or ... "_...ism_"... and dismissing it outright.. Conservatives are just as guilty when they claim victim hood over a culture war when their side makes up more than 80% of the electorate. There is no war on Christmas, and gay people aren't trying to convert Christian children.. 


Beefbisquit said:


> It's a giant competition to see who is the most oppressed\victimized, or It's like a game to see who can have the least amount of responsibility for the outcome of their life.


That is the best descriptor I have ever read/heard


Beefbisquit said:


> Conservatives seem to think people live in a vacuum and their group identity doesn't affect how they interact within society, and people on the left seem to think their group identity is the defining factor in how everything and everyone in society interacts with them. They're both extremist views, and are lacking nuance.


_Hit me with that sweet solution next post, nuance the shit out of it! _

_I like that you're thinking_


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 15, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _Hit me with that sweet solution next post, nuance the shit out of it! _


there is no sweet solution. that way ideologues lie....

the very best we can do is to ignore the extremists on both side and bumblefuck our way into the future

there are ways that we are failing but overall we are all moving forwards and quite well too

we shouldnt tear the system down and throw the baby out with the bath water because the system is what gave the baby its own bathwater in the first place


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> there is no sweet solution. that way ideologues lie....
> 
> the very best we can do is to ignore the extremists on both side and bumblefuck our way into the future
> 
> ...


_The system_ is what caused this. It's people in positions of power who want to remain in power who perpetuate it. It's money. It's people who want to keep a job. Money over human value and human worth. That's what unregulated capitalism produces.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 18, 2018)

I like Peterson because he promotes personal responsibility first and foremost. I like his breakdown of equality of outcome vs. equality of opportunity and his explanations of the natural differences in genders is fascinating. 

It's fun to watch him think through things on the fly. He has a voluminous knowledge that I envy and every statement is nuanced. It's almost the exact opposite of what we see in our American political system where group identity reigns supreme and you vote in line with your party. (One reason why I'm unable to affiliate with either side)

I'm not terribly charged up about it so I'm not interested in trading ad hominems, there's enough hatred on the internet. I am interested in the discussion.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 18, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure about that. I think I know where you're coming from, that some people on the left, in the fringes who constantly invoke identity politics to avoid policy, _they do _always portray themselves as "_perpetual victims_". They do that to obfuscate their responsibility required in actually addressing the issue without just claiming '_racism_' or '_sexism_' or ... "_...ism_"... and dismissing it outright.. Conservatives are just as guilty when they claim victim hood over a culture war when their side makes up more than 80% of the electorate. There is no war on Christmas, and gay people aren't trying to convert Christian children..



Yeah, you're probably right. It's pervasive regardless of 'wing'.....




> That is the best descriptor I have ever read/heard


 Glad to add to the conversation. Unfortunately, it seems like it's true....

"You're a Black, Gay, muslim??? Oh yeah?? I'm a Latino, Non-binary, pan-sexual, with down syndrome - shut your privileged trap, you can't possibly understand my situation!"

*SUPER *constructive.

_



Hit me with that sweet solution next post, nuance the shit out of it!

Click to expand...

_


> _I like that you're thinking_


I don't see an easy solution, but it seems like it boils down to;

People need to learn when it's OK to complain/be upset about something and when they need to* shut the fuck up and deal with it *because it's part of life. Conflict builds character, and doing things you don't like teaches people how to be strong both mentally and physically. That being said there should be limits to what people are willing to endure\put up with. Where those limits are seems to be a current hot topic.

Unfortunately, we have parents and teachers teaching kids that feelings trump rationality, and as a result we have hordes of retarded kids who think having Ben Shapiro talking at a university equates to a hate crime. There is no sense of scale anymore..... just label anything you don't like as an "-ism" and act like a spoiled brat until you get your own way. Fuck other peoples rights, the most important thing are "feelings".


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Unfortunately, we have parents and teachers teaching kids that feelings trump rationality, and as a result we have hordes of retarded kids who think having Ben Shapiro talking at a university equates to a hate crime. There is no sense of scale anymore..... just label anything you don't like as an "-ism" and act like a spoiled brat until you get your own way. Fuck other peoples rights, the most important thing are "feelings".


I also feel like people have little to look up to or be inspired by these days. None of our institutions are worthy of respect. The police, education, politics, corporations, banks, entertainment industry- they're all piles of shit ran by shitty people who shit on everything. Unless it's their own bullshit, in which case they eagerly cram down fist fulls and then blame everyone else when it tastes bad. It's hard to expect young people to rise above the shit when it's all they ever smelled.


"How baffling it was that even the most cunning and clever people would frequently see only what they wanted to see, and would rarely look beyond the thinnest of facades. Or they would ignore reality, dismissing it as the facade. And then, when their whole world fell to pieces...they would tear their topknots or rend their clothes and bewail their karma, blaming gods or kami or luck or their lords or husbands or vassals--anything or anyone--but never themselves." - James Clavell


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I like Peterson because he promotes personal responsibility first and foremost. I like his breakdown of equality of outcome vs. equality of opportunity and his explanations of the natural differences in genders is fascinating.
> 
> It's fun to watch him think through things on the fly. He has a voluminous knowledge that I envy and every statement is nuanced. It's almost the exact opposite of what we see in our American political system where group identity reigns supreme and you vote in line with your party. (One reason why I'm unable to affiliate with either side)
> 
> I'm not terribly charged up about it so I'm not interested in trading ad hominems, there's enough hatred on the internet. I am interested in the discussion.


peterson says it should be OK to deny service to people if they are gay


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. It's pervasive regardless of 'wing'.....
> 
> 
> Glad to add to the conversation. Unfortunately, it seems like it's true....
> ...


nice rant

do you agree with peterson's belief that women who wear makeup to work are inviting sexual harassment upon themselves?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I also feel like people have little to look up to or be inspired by these days. None of our institutions are worthy of respect. The police, education, politics, corporations, banks, entertainment industry- they're all piles of shit ran by shitty people who shit on everything. Unless it's their own bullshit, in which case they eagerly cram down fist fulls and then blame everyone else when it tastes bad. It's hard to expect young people to rise above the shit when it's all they ever smelled.
> 
> 
> "How baffling it was that even the most cunning and clever people would frequently see only what they wanted to see, and would rarely look beyond the thinnest of facades. Or they would ignore reality, dismissing it as the facade. And then, when their whole world fell to pieces...they would tear their topknots or rend their clothes and bewail their karma, blaming gods or kami or luck or their lords or husbands or vassals--anything or anyone--but never themselves." - James Clavell


what is your informed opinion on peterson's repeated assertions that we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism" with respect to the fact that these exact same conspiracy theories (which originated under hitler) are also repeated by such figures as KKK grand wizard david duke and white supremacist phillipe rushton?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2018)

my take is that peterson is simply rebranding and marketing old racist conspiracy theories to vulnerable and susceptible disaffected young white males to enrich himself with no regards to the consequences of his dangerous actions


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> peterson says it should be OK to deny service to people if they are gay


Should people be allowed to follow their conscience in a place of business? No one wants to see businesses turning people away for race, sexual orientation, religious beliefs, etc. I don't believe he's advocating a restaurant be allowed to turn people away based on any of the criteria. Since this is topical, shouldn't a cake maker be allowed to decline a request to bake a cake for a gay wedding or Christian wedding or Muslim wedding? Can you see the difference?

I've heard the arguments from both sides and, like the supreme court, tend to side with people's right to not violate their conscience for these types of corner cases. If I were a cake baker I'd be happy to bake cake's for most groups/ceremonies, but if it were centered on ritualized animal slaughter I'd hope the law would protect me in case I chose not to be involved. 

Do you believe people should be coerced into serving every member of the public without exception or rule?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I don't believe he's advocating a restaurant be allowed to turn people away based on any of the criteria.


he says without reservation that it should be legal to deny service to gay people. it's on tape. stop trying to deny reality. just deal with reality

should it also be OK to deny service to black people?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he says without reservation that it should be legal to deny service to gay people. it's on tape. stop trying to deny reality. just deal with reality
> 
> should it also be OK to deny service to black people?


You don't get to tell me what reality is, I get to listen and make that determination for myself. Please provide the full talk of Dr. Peterson and I'll listen and admit if i was wrong. I won't defend someone who thinks it's okay to turn away people based on a protected class (with the exception that people should not be runout of the public square by asking them to do things against their religious beliefs). 

I've seen you misquote Dr. Peterson a number of times, or at best, be selective in your interpretation. I'll amend my statement or change my view if he's advocating for open discrimination. I believe he said businesses should have the right to turn people away for a number of reasons but I need to hear his full opinion to understand his stance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> You don't get to tell me what reality is


yes i do



Mary's Confidant said:


> I'll listen and admit if i was wrong.


jim jeffries: making people bake a cake for a gay wedding

jordan peterson: making them do it?

jj: yeah

jp: i don't think that's a very good idea

jj: so should they be able to deny making a cake for a black couple if they don't like black people?

jp: allowed to? probably




Mary's Confidant said:


> I won't defend someone who thinks it's okay to turn away people based on a protected class


you're doing that right now by defending this fucking racist nazi



Mary's Confidant said:


> I've seen you misquote Dr. Peterson a number of times


name one time then


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> 1. yes i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I'll amend my previous statement: You can claim any reality you want but I don't have to accept it especially when you appear to be of the same ilk as the ideologically driven.

2. What's this supposed to prove? I'm on the fence with this, I think it's poor business practice and a way to fail by doing such heinous things. On the other hand, should people be allowed to do what they want in their business? I'm not certain, I see both sides and I think I agree with you on this but I doubt we agree on scope. I don't think you should be able to say no to someone for being black, asian, gay, or any number of protected classes. I do think businesses should have the right of refusal if they cite a violation of conscience or religious conflict. It's a slippery slope, and the people on both sides of this equation rarely want to have this discussion.

3. I think calling him a racist nazi shows exactly your motivations. You have no interest in considering anything he says, it's far easier for you to draw a tacit "idea association" from Hitler and KKK to Peterson. It's absurd.

4. See above. Calling him a racist nazi is probably a good start. He's never once said anything against homosexuals or black people or any non-white group. If you can find him committing hate speech, instead of simply defending people's rights for hate speech, please post it up. You're saying some hateful shit about Peterson and he'd defend your right, no matter how incorrect you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> 3. I think calling him a racist nazi shows exactly your motivations. You have no interest in considering anything he says


jordan peterson says we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism"

"cultural marxism" is a conspiracy theory originally used by hitler. it posits that jews are agitating black people and homosexuals and muslim people to destroy society and order.

i just showed jordan peterson saying without hesitation that businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people and you're still defending him.

you are in a cult and having a hard time accepting reality.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what is your informed opinion on peterson's repeated assertions that we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism" with respect to the fact that these exact same conspiracy theories (which originated under hitler) are also repeated by such figures as KKK grand wizard david duke and white supremacist phillipe rushton?


I have only heard snippets of JP's political views from his own mouth. My extent of the man's outlook is limited to the 3-4 hour interview he did with Sam Harris in which he spends half of it arguing the absurd idea that anything which is useful is true. He wasn't suggesting some sort of metaphor or some evolutionary situation where usefulness outweighs accuracy (though he did launch from a similar stance), he was literally saying that if something is useful then it is true. He then persisted in spite of Sam offering numerous examples of times when such a proposition would be absurd.

Normally I try to be careful not to condemn someone's positions based on other unrelated positions they may have, but when someone has such an approach to truth it forces those listening to be cynical and ask, is he saying stuff because he thinks there is good evidence and arguments for it, or is he saying it because he finds it useful? It demands that one consider his motivations and agenda. 

That's a game I don't know why anyone would want to play. I have enough lectures and audio books and podcast commentary to listen to already. Even though I make an effort to include opposing and alternative views in my audio consumption, I have to prioritize, and I don't think anything JP has to say is worth the energy it takes to listen. If he does happen to have a few good ideas, let someone else say them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I have only heard snippets of JP's political views from his own mouth. My extent of the man's outlook is limited to the 3-4 hour interview he did with Sam Harris in which he spends half of it arguing the absurd idea that anything which is useful is true. He wasn't suggesting some sort of metaphor or some evolutionary situation where usefulness outweighs accuracy (though he did launch from a similar stance), he was literally saying that if something is useful then it is true. He then persisted in spite of Sam offering numerous examples of times when such a proposition would be absurd.
> 
> Normally I try to be careful not to condemn someone's positions based on other unrelated positions they may have, but when someone has such an approach to truth it forces those listening to be cynical and ask, is he saying stuff because he thinks there is good evidence and arguments for it, or is he saying it because he finds it useful? It demands that one consider his motivations and agenda.
> 
> That's a game I don't know why anyone would want to play. I have enough lectures and audio books and podcast commentary to listen to already. Even though I make an effort to include opposing and alternative views in my audio consumption, I have to prioritize, and I don't think anything JP has to say is worth the energy it takes to listen. If he does happen to have a few good ideas, let someone else say them.


incredibly disappointed that that you refuse to stand up to these frauds pushing repackaged white supremacy on us.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson says we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism"
> 
> "cultural marxism" is a conspiracy theory originally used by hitler. it posits that jews are agitating black people and homosexuals and muslim people to destroy society and order.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your reality UncleBuck, it's a barren wasteland.

Are you saying Cultural marixsm has never existed? In any form? And has Jordan Peterson said "jews are agitating black people and homosexuals and muslims"? Has he said anything remotely close to that?

I went and read some of that interview transcript. He's walking a tight rope between individual autonomy and forced action by a government. *Oh, and BTW, he immediately admitted it was mistake to say that after he thought it through and the interviewer pointed out Civil Rights. *But since that didn't serve your purpose you left that snippet out.

Let me ask you: do you believe the Law should've required that baker to accommodate the gay couple?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> incredibly disappointed that that you refuse to stand up to these frauds pushing repackaged white supremacy on us.


I'll have to find a way to live with your disappointment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I'll have to find a way to live with your disappointment.


probably with the comfortable privilege of the white moderate


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Enjoy your reality UncleBuck


it's your reality too, you are just willfully trying to deny it



Mary's Confidant said:


> has Jordan Peterson said "jews are agitating black people and homosexuals and muslims"? Has he said anything remotely close to that?


yes, all the time. he frequently posits that "cultural marxism" is a ruse to destroy "western civilization" (a codeword used by neo-nazis and white supremacists)



Mary's Confidant said:


> I went and read some of that interview transcript. He's walking a tight rope between individual autonomy and forced action by a government.


jim jeffries: making people bake a cake for a gay wedding

jordan peterson: making them do it?

jj: yeah

jp: i don't think that's a very good idea

*jj: so should they be able to deny making a cake for a black couple if they don't like black people?

jp: allowed to? probably*




Mary's Confidant said:


> Let me ask you: do you believe the Law should've required that baker to accommodate the gay couple?


absolutely. anything else would be bigotry that only a rat fucker like jordan peterson would advocate for


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> probably with the comfortable privilege of the white moderate


Probably? Why hedge your bets? Obviously, if I don't feel that I want my mind littered with the rhetorical ramblings of JP, that must mean I have no strong feelings about the issues he speaks on. It must mean that if someone in my life expressed the same arguments, I wouldn't say anything to counter them. 

Even though I spend hours of everyday addressing alternative medicine, conspiracy theories, and other crap that Alex Jones endorses, I've never watched or payed attention to anything he has to say. That must mean I'm actually neutral on those issues.

And although I've argued extensively in these forums against creationist talking points used abundantly by people like Ken Ham and William Craig, I've never denounced them by name. I guess I must actually be on the fence about intelligent design.

I never realized the world could be so black and white. Thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...







4.min 40 seconds in till 5min 25

your missing quite a bit of text there buck enough just a couple of seconds more and you'll hear peterson saying it doesnt mean it was right.

and then a couple of tens of seconds later you'll hear peterson saying he's wrong....



> name one time then


see above..

cherry picking and selective editing is misquoting


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2018)

So, part of my trimming routine is to catch up on shows. One of the shows in my backlog folder is Jim Jefferies. Low and behold, one of episodes waiting for me was with the JP interview. While I didn't come away liking JP any more, I did come away with renewed disdain for people willing to distort reality to serve their own agenda.

Buck, while you are upset that I don't pay attention to JP, it's actions like yours that sour me on the whole issue. You can't be trusted. I have no idea if your feelings are genuine or simply constructed to manipulate people into agreeing with you. Not only did you cherry pick the interview to say what you wanted, but your signature pic is of a child that is known to have actually not been detained in any way. Either you think people are stupid enough to not see through your tactics, or you simply don't mind pretending for the sake of keeping the argument going.

The irony is that I probably agree with you on almost all of these issues. I think separating families is abhorrent, that people who would refuse to serve customers based on race, religion or creed are morally repugnant, and that the planet would be better off if groups like white supremacists and incels would just kill themselves and rid us of their filth-pig rhetoric. For all intents and purposes I could be your ally, but you are a perfect example of the left eating its own for the sake of promoting purity politics that exist only within your own mind. If you have to change reality in order to be mad at it, then what you're mad at isn't actually reality.

You haven't actually given me any good reason to dislike JP, or Trump, or the white power propaganda machine, what you have given me is reason to believe that you are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Probably? Why hedge your bets? Obviously, if I don't feel that I want my mind littered with the rhetorical ramblings of JP, that must mean I have no strong feelings about the issues he speaks on. It must mean that if someone in my life expressed the same arguments, I wouldn't say anything to counter them.
> 
> Even though I spend hours of everyday addressing alternative medicine, conspiracy theories, and other crap that Alex Jones endorses, I've never watched or payed attention to anything he has to say. That must mean I'm actually neutral on those issues.
> 
> ...


the fascists count on your politeness. they thank you, i'm sure, for refusing to vehemently denounce their twisted ideology and condemn them personally for their work to destroy america


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you'll hear peterson saying it doesnt mean it was right.
> 
> and then a couple of tens of seconds later you'll hear peterson saying he's wrong....


ok

he still said people should be allowed to deny service to gay people and black people, if they do not like black people

not based on some bad faith, false pretense about a "sincerely held religious belief" which we all know is bullshit cover anyway, but just if they don't like black people.

there is a reason why peterson's audience is predominantly and overwhelmingly disaffected, angry, racist young white males


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> disdain for people willing to distort reality to serve their own agenda.


like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?

i haven't seen much disdain from you about that



Heisenberg said:


> your signature pic is of a child that is known to have actually not been detained in any way.


ok

how about the 2500 others that have been ripped from their mothers and thrown into concentration camps then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

neo-nazi militias are having torchlit marches in the streets and killing people but hey, buck used a picture to illustrate a point! just as bad!

peterson is out here repackaging nazi propaganda tactics to vulnerable, disaffected, angry young white males by the millions but hey, buck forgot to mention that he doesn't think his own belief that you should be allowed to kick black people out of stores if you don't like them might not be right, just as bad!

fuck having "allies" like that. you guys are as bad as the nazis as far as i'm concerned. fuck your pseudo-intellectualism and nazi apologism.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?


yeah he's not doing that.

i've asked many times now what would be a suitable phrase to use to describe the far left movement of identity politics

cause it really does exist at the end of the Jim Jeffreys interveiw jj himself talks about some universities being out of control

is jj indoctrinating vulnerable white kids by bringing it up? or did he need to use the magic words first?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> neo-nazi militias are having torchlit marches in the streets and killing people but hey, buck used a picture to illustrate a point! just as bad!
> 
> peterson is out here repackaging nazi propaganda tactics to vulnerable, disaffected, angry young white males by the millions but hey, buck forgot to mention that he doesn't think his own belief that you should be allowed to kick black people out of stores if you don't like them might not be right, just as bad!
> 
> ...


so we're as bad as nazi's now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah he's not doing that.


fuck you, asshole


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ok
> 
> he still said people should be allowed to deny service to gay people and black people, if they do not like black people
> 
> ...


 pushed on the issue with example of the civil rights movement he said he was wrong

you keep pushing that he's some sort of racist but i still havent seen any evidence of that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so we're as bad as nazi's now?


probably worse

they can't succeed without willing dupes like you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you keep pushing that he's some sort of racist but i still havent seen any evidence of that


not even when he said you should be allowed to refuse service to black people if you don't like black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?





ginjawarrior said:


> yeah he's not doing that.
> 
> *i've asked many times now what would be a suitable phrase to use to describe the far left movement of identity politics*
> 
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> fuck you, asshole
> 
> View attachment 4155415
> 
> View attachment 4155417


yeah you still havent answered the question about what an acceptable name is to describe the movement on the far left at the moment

that cheap google search does not show or prove anything about your claim
"@like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> that cheap google search does not show or prove anything about your claim


my claim: jordan peterson talks about how we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism" to his cult of angry young white male followers

the evidence of that claim: 

 





your rebuttal: "NUH UH!"





fuck you, asshole
fuck your cult
fuck your new little catch-all codeword "postmodernism"
fuck your pseudo-intellectualism
fuck your nazi apologism
fuck your reality denial
fuck fascism
and FUCK YOU


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> my claim: jordan peterson talks about how we need to "defend western civilization" from "cultural marxism" to his cult of angry young white male followers


ahem maybe you should quote yourself properly



UncleBuck said:


> like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?


one of those claims is not like the other one....


> the evidence of that claim: View attachment 4155438
> 
> View attachment 4155439


yeah and? you realise those videos are not by peterson himself they are mostly cherry picked and reposeted by other people




> your rebuttal: "NUH UH!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice meltdown your having there

are you not having a good day?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> ahem maybe you should quote yourself properly
> 
> 
> one of those claims is not like the other one....
> ...


those two claims say the exact same thing. fuck you

peterson constantly whines that "western civilization" is under attack from "cultural marxism". your denials of this are pathetic. fuck you.

you guys have started calling it "postmodernism" now since "cultural marxism" is a known nazi propaganda tactic. fuck you


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the fascists count on your politeness. they thank you, i'm sure, for refusing to vehemently denounce their twisted ideology and condemn them personally for their work to destroy america


Let's not pretend the fascists give a shit about what I do or how I react. The person that cares is you. You are personally annoyed that my words do not fall in line with how you feel I should act, and you are willing to make whatever assumptions you need in order to justify that annoyance. I must be centrist. I must enjoy white privilege. There must be some reason I'm not backing you up. It couldn't be because you are transparently manipulating the conversation.



UncleBuck said:


> like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?
> 
> i haven't seen much disdain from you about that


Actually, you're mad that I didn't take your word that JP is promoting white supremacy, and gee I wonder why. Maybe it's because you are a liar who apparently can't separate his own personal frustrations from true justified moral outrage. If your identity politics let you down, it must be my fault.





UncleBuck said:


> how about the 2500 others that have been ripped from their mothers and thrown into concentration camps then?


And now you turn to whataboutism to deflect from your willingness to deceive. This is what I mean when I say cut from the same cloth. You are the thing you hate.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> those two claims say the exact same thing. fuck you
> 
> peterson constantly whines that "western civilization" is under attack from "cultural marxism". your denials of this are pathetic. fuck you.
> 
> you guys have started calling it "postmodernism" now since "cultural marxism" is a known nazi propaganda tactic. fuck you


what do you call it then buck?

this is a serious question that you are refusing to answer


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> this is a serious question


fuck you, fascist

fuck your dumbfuck questions too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Let's not pretend the fascists give a shit about what I do or how I react. The person that cares is you. You are personally annoyed that my words do not fall in line with how you feel I should act, and you are willing to make whatever assumptions you need in order to justify that annoyance. I must be centrist. I must enjoy white privilege. There must be some reason I'm not backing you up. It couldn't be because you are transparently manipulating the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck pseudo-intellectual windbags like you too

jordan peterson is a white supremacist

you are his apologist

fascism relies on little shitstains like you not rocking the boat


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

[chants from the nazi militias in the streets grow louder]

heinsenberg: yes, but buck used a staged photo. this is the real outrage here


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck you, fascist
> 
> fuck your dumbfuck questions too





UncleBuck said:


> fuck pseudo-intellectual windbags like you too
> 
> jordan peterson is a white supremacist
> 
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> [chants from the nazi militias in the streets grow louder]
> 
> heinsenberg: yes, but buck used a staged photo. this is the real outrage here


10 out of 10 meltdown here buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> 10 out of 10 meltdown here buck


You can’t deny the truth of one single thing I’ve said so far


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

[intense cries from the child concentration camp grow louder]

Heisenberg: why did buck use a staged photo instead of the official theresienstadt photos? He cannot be trusted, I am outraged


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You can’t deny the truth of one single thing I’ve said so far


ive done nothing but deny all the "truths" you claim 

if you werent having such a complete meltdown here they could be a conversation but your so far gone into hysterical compulsive mouth foaming theres little left to say apart from point and laugh at you calling me a facist

if you were ever king for a day you would make the streets red with the blood of people who do not agree with you

and you'd enjoy it too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> ive done nothing but deny all the "truths" you claim
> 
> if you werent having such a complete meltdown here they could be a conversation but your so far gone into hysterical compulsive mouth foaming theres little left to say apart from point and laugh at you calling me a facist
> 
> ...


You deny, I rebut with transcripts and screenshots

You are having a hard time dealing with the reality of your racist cult leader


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You deny, I rebut with *heavily edited* transcripts and screenshots *of a google search as if it means something*
> 
> You are having a hard time dealing with the reality of your racist cult leader


fixed that for you for accuracy

if you were ever king for a day you would make the streets red with the blood of people who do not agree with you

and you'd enjoy it too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> fixed that for you for accuracy
> 
> if you were ever king for a day you would make the streets red with the blood of people who do not agree with you
> 
> and you'd enjoy it too


"as if concrete reality proving me 100% the fuck wrong means anything" - what an indoctrinated cult member would say

jordan peterson repeats nazi propaganda tactics. there is no way to deny this unless by discounting reality altogether, which is your pathetic strategy

jordan peterson says you should be allowed to refuse service to black people if you don't like black people. he said that. it's literally on tape you fucking chud


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> what would be a suitable phrase to use to describe the far left movement of identity politics


historically the term has been civil rights


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck pseudo-intellectual windbags like you too
> 
> jordan peterson is a white supremacist
> 
> ...


I've actually said I feel JP has a terrible grasp of logic and a self-serving approach to truth to the point that no one should pay attention to anything he says. In your world, that makes me his apologist. You even purport that I am 'not rocking the boat,' meaning, in your mind, not rocking the boat is the same thing as defending JPs views. This is the purity politics I mentioned. It doesn't matter if I take the same positions as you, If I don't think and act exactly as you see appropriate, I'm part of the problem. That sounds a bit like tyranny to me. As I said, you are the thing you hate.

Your frustration has caused you to build a strawman. You asked for my informed opinion on JP's political views, and I simply said I am not informed about them because I don't think JP is worthy of attention. This annoyed you, so you pretend I've said that the social issues you care about are not worthy of attention. Then comes the foaming-at-the-mouth name calling and the weak non-sequitur justifications. If I didn't know that you've been around these forums forever I'd be forced to wonder if you were a plant by the alt-right meant to play the part of a 'triggered snowflake' in order to make the left look bad.




UncleBuck said:


> [chants from the nazi militias in the streets grow louder]
> 
> heinsenberg: yes, but buck used a staged photo. this is the real outrage here


It really shouldn't be surprising or a revelation to you that when you lie and manipulate, especially when done so transparently, you lose credibility. I suppose it may be surprising for you to learn that the suffering and injustice of others does not restore your credibility. Yes, the policies of the current administration are travesties which demand immediate and severe attention. The state of the culture which tolerates and emboldens bigotry and discrimination should be a source of outrage to any compassionate and thinking person. Any response other than "this is not acceptable" reflects a deeply flawed and perverted view of justice and humanity.

The problem is that you aren't doing anything to help. What you've done is merely co-opt the indignity and abuse of others as a reason for you to be an asshole and not have people call you on it. You're using the villainy of others as cover for your own. You're depending on the views of your enemies to be so shitty that no one notice the stench coming from your own mouth.

And the worst part is, you think no one has noticed. But, you are not a stupid man Buck. You, it turns out, have noticed your hypocrisy. That's why you go into a meltdown and resort to personal attacks. Anything to distract you from yourself. You are a mess. Trump and JP and the like have broken you. You can't deal, so instead you flail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I've actually said I feel JP has a terrible grasp of logic and a self-serving approach to truth to the point that no one should pay attention to anything he says. In your world, that makes me his apologist. You even purport that I am 'not rocking the boat,' meaning, in your mind, not rocking the boat is the same thing as defending JPs views. This is the purity politics I mentioned. It doesn't matter if I take the same positions as you, If I don't think and act exactly as you see appropriate, I'm part of the problem. That sounds a bit like tyranny to me. As I said, you are the thing you hate.
> 
> Your frustration has caused you to build a strawman. You asked for my informed opinion on JP's political views, and I simply said I am not informed about them because I don't think JP is worthy of attention. This annoyed you, so you pretend I've said that the social issues you care about are not worthy of attention. Then comes the foaming-at-the-mouth name calling and the weak non-sequitur justifications. If I didn't know that you've been around these forums forever I'd be forced to wonder if you were a plant by the alt-right meant to play the part of a 'triggered snowflake' in order to make the left look bad.
> 
> ...


more long-winded repetition

the fact is you have spoken out more and more pointedly against my staged picture than a gasbag canadian spouting nazi conspiracy theories and propaganda, or children being put in concentration camps after being torn away from their parents 

so go ahead and fill up 8 pages with your bloated bullshit, it doesn't matter. your actions speak louder than your heaps of useless words


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I've actually said I feel JP has a terrible grasp of logic and a self-serving approach to truth to the point that no one should pay attention to anything he says. In your world, that makes me his apologist. You even purport that I am 'not rocking the boat,' meaning, in your mind, not rocking the boat is the same thing as defending JPs views. This is the purity politics I mentioned. It doesn't matter if I take the same positions as you, If I don't think and act exactly as you see appropriate, I'm part of the problem. That sounds a bit like tyranny to me. As I said, you are the thing you hate.
> 
> Your frustration has caused you to build a strawman. You asked for my informed opinion on JP's political views, and I simply said I am not informed about them because I don't think JP is worthy of attention. This annoyed you, so you pretend I've said that the social issues you care about are not worthy of attention. Then comes the foaming-at-the-mouth name calling and the weak non-sequitur justifications. If I didn't know that you've been around these forums forever I'd be forced to wonder if you were a plant by the alt-right meant to play the part of a 'triggered snowflake' in order to make the left look bad.
> 
> ...


Great post, man. Spot on analyzation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Great post, man. Spot on analyzation.


you are aware that "preserving western civilization" is demonstrable neo-nazi code for white supremacy and "cultural marxism" is nazi conspiracy theory and propaganda, right?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> more long-winded repetition
> 
> the fact is you have spoken out more and more pointedly against my staged picture than a gasbag canadian spouting nazi conspiracy theories and propaganda, or children being put in concentration camps after being torn away from their parents
> 
> so go ahead and fill up 8 pages with your bloated bullshit, it doesn't matter. your actions speak louder than your heaps of useless words


Right, this is exactly what I said you would do. Point to actual atrocities and pretend like they are somehow your own. Divert the outrage that these kids deserve and use it as cover for your own shitty disposition. Pepper it with name calling and belittlement, and then stroke your boner in reassurance that you are the most pure and that you finally have a reason to explain why other people don't like you. It's not because you suck at being a person, it's because everyone else is Nazis! If people don't accept that, well that just proves what Nazi sympathizers they really are.

Meanwhile I don't hear you actually crying out over kids being in detention camps or discrimination against gays and blacks. You only mention them when you need to deflect from or justify your own shitty behavior. This is why you have no problem misrepresenting JP's words to make them worse, and why using a staged photo gives you no pause. It because it serves you better. You don't actually care about these issue, you care about what you can gain from them.

And because you don't have an actual position that can be articulated, your only response is to double down. Pretend that replies with more than one paragraph are "long winded", which is an anti-intellectual tactic used by everyone from creationists to anti-vaxxers, and then cry "but, the children!" It is, of course, your prerogative to be this way, but you really shouldn't be surprised when other people see through it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Right, this is exactly what I said you would do. Point to actual atrocities and pretend like they are somehow your own. Divert the outrage that these kids deserve and use it as cover for your own shitty disposition. Pepper it with name calling and belittlement, and then stroke your boner in reassurance that you are the most pure and that you finally have a reason to explain why other people don't like you. It's not because you suck at being a person, it's because everyone else is Nazis! If people don't accept that, well that just proves what Nazi sympathizers they really are.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't hear you actually crying out over kids being in detention camps or discrimination against gays and blacks. You only mention them when you need to deflect from or justify your own shitty behavior. This is why you have no problem misrepresenting JP's words to make them worse, and why using a staged photo gives you no pause. It because it serves you better. You don't actually care about these issue, you care about what you can gain from them.
> 
> And because you don't have an actual position that can be articulated, your only response is to double down. Pretend that replies with more than one paragraph are "long winded", which is an anti-intellectual tactic used by everyone from creationists to anti-vaxxers, and then cry "but, the children!" It is, of course, your prerogative to be this way, but you really shouldn't be surprised when other people see through it.


jordan peterson is using nazi propaganda. that's what "cultural marxism" is. it is a conspiracy theory used originally by the nazis. it posits that jews are riling up homosexuals and black people and others to destroy "western civilization".

"preserving western civilization" is a long known code of the neo-nazi, white supremacist, hard right. for reference:

http://www.preservingwesternciv.com/

 


these are demonstrable, easily verified facts. i am not sure why you would accuse me of having to misrepresent jordan peterson. his very own canards speak for themselves. he is stoking racism, white supremacy, and using nazi propaganda and conspiracy theories to do so.

do i have to wait until i am in one of trump's concentration camps to complain about it? just because the atrocities being committed are not my own does not mean i cannot speak out against them. on the contrary, it gives me a greater obligation to speak out against them since i am still in a position to do so.

you are still complaining more about a staged photo meant to depict the horrors unfolding around us rather than the horrors unfolding around us. and just look at the likes you are getting. dbkick is jew hater. pabloesqouobar is a virulent racist trump supporter. padawan calls people "faggots" and says black people have a herd-like mentality.

make better decisions.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2018)

I happen to like western culture....

There's lots of freedom, democracy, and social programs, etc., that help people. It's not perfect but I don't want to see a Communist or Islamic government in Canada or the USA.

What is wrong with that? You do realize you can be a proponent of western culture without being a nazi, right? Or are you really that fucking stupid, Buck? It's ok, you can plead the fifth.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 27, 2018)

Setting aside my conversation with Buck, I am wondering what exactly it is that you guys admire about JP. The man doesn't seem to be on the right side of any issues. He seems to be full of bad arguments for stupid ideas. Sure, he looks reasonable when held next to reactionaries like Buck, but that's a low bar pretty much anyone could pass. Even the broad issues on which I find myself in agreement, like anti-postmodernism, it's for very different reasons than what he argues. 

So what am I missing?


----------



## dbkick (Jun 27, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Setting aside my conversation with Buck, I am wondering what exactly it is that you guys admire about JP. The man doesn't seem to be on the right side of any issues. He seems to be full of bad arguments for stupid ideas. Sure, he looks reasonable when held next to reactionaries like Buck, but that's a low bar pretty much anyone could pass. Even the broad issues on which I find myself in agreement, like anti-postmodernism, it's for very different reasons than what he argues.
> 
> So what am I missing?


Personally,since my name was dropped by what's his name , I don't even know who the fuck JP is and I really couldn't care less. I just like seeing you bitchslap buck with every post he makes.
Off topic I'd like to thank you again for the knowledge you shared years ago. I tend to try to run a sterile res anymore but your advice has helped me out a time or two when that wasn't possible.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Setting aside my conversation with Buck, I am wondering what exactly it is that you guys admire about JP. The man doesn't seem to be on the right side of any issues. He seems to be full of bad arguments for stupid ideas. Sure, he looks reasonable when held next to reactionaries like Buck, but that's a low bar pretty much anyone could pass. Even the broad issues on which I find myself in agreement, like anti-postmodernism, it's for very different reasons than what he argues.
> 
> So what am I missing?


Personally, I don't admire the guy. Like you said, he seems to fall on the wrong side of most issues. One thing I did like that I recently saw is he is at least willing to consider alternative positions from his own and be swayed by them if they're reasonable enough. On Jim Jeffrey's show, Jeffrey's compared LGBT rights with civil rights for minorities saying that the implementation of those laws in the 60's has resulted in a better opportunity for minorities, Peterson agreed, then Jeffrey's applied the same logic to LGBT rights, and Peterson admitted he hadn't considered that position before, and Jeffrey's might be right. To me, admitting fault is a big step in actually considering the validity of an issue. I think he should apply that to other issues.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2018)

I agree with his stance on compelled speech and rampant political correctness. That's really about it...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 27, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Personally, I don't admire the guy. Like you said, he seems to fall on the wrong side of most issues. One thing I did like that I recently saw is he is at least willing to consider alternative positions from his own and be swayed by them if they're reasonable enough. On Jim Jeffrey's show, Jeffrey's compared LGBT rights with civil rights for minorities saying that the implementation of those laws in the 60's has resulted in a better opportunity for minorities, Peterson agreed, then Jeffrey's applied the same logic to LGBT rights, and Peterson admitted he hadn't considered that position before, and Jeffrey's might be right. To me, admitting fault is a big step in actually considering the validity of an issue. I think he should apply that to other issues.


I saw that interview a couple of days ago. I agree, openly admitting that you were wrong is an unusual thing. He was the same way with Sam Harris. He admitted that Sam has some very strong and compelling arguments against the idea that usefulness = truth, and that he would have to give those arguments some thought. The problem is, he doesn't seem to actually change his mind. He seems to move on to the next venue and start over ala Duane Gish style. To me, that's intellectual dishonesty. 

I also find it hard to believe that he hadn't thought of that analogy before. Comparing refusal to serve gays with refusal to serve blacks seems axiomatic. I think it points to only two possibilities. He had made/heard that connection before and simply ignored it, or it actually hadn't occurred to him, which means he hasn't really given the issue much thought beyond confirmation bias.

In the end, changing one's mind in the face of good arguments is commendable only because not many do it. In reality, it is the very least we expect people to do when sitting at a table with adults. So, I am not inclined to give him too much credit for it.




Beefbisquit said:


> I agree with his stance on compelled speech and rampant political correctness. That's really about it...


Yep, me to. However, being against the legal compulsion to speak a certain way is pretty much a no brainier. I don't think it takes any sort of special insight (and I realize you were not positing that it does).


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 27, 2018)

So, as it turns out, Buck has been attacking and berating a bunch of people who don't actually support or endorse anything JP says. It seems like Buck himself is the one that's been keeping people from discussing the fact that JP has nothing meaningful to say. It's almost as if running into a room while biting the heads of chickens and spitting blood on everyone is a poor way to get them to listen to your message. I think we can add social justice warrior to the list of things Buck sucks at doing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I happen to like western culture....
> 
> There's lots of freedom, democracy, and social programs, etc., that help people. It's not perfect but I don't want to see a Communist or Islamic government in Canada or the USA.
> 
> What is wrong with that? You do realize you can be a proponent of western culture without being a nazi, right? Or are you really that fucking stupid, Buck? It's ok, you can plead the fifth.


are you honestly worried about an islamic government taking over?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Personally,since my name was dropped by what's his name , I don't even know who the fuck JP is and I really couldn't care less. I just like seeing you bitchslap buck with every post he makes.
> Off topic I'd like to thank you again for the knowledge you shared years ago. I tend to try to run a sterile res anymore but your advice has helped me out a time or two when that wasn't possible.


any jews fire you from your min wage job today?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> So, as it turns out, Buck has been attacking and berating a bunch of people who don't actually support or endorse anything JP says. It seems like Buck himself is the one that's been keeping people from discussing the fact that JP has nothing meaningful to say. It's almost as if running into a room while biting the heads of chickens and spitting blood on everyone is a poor way to get them to listen to your message. I think we can add social justice warrior to the list of things Buck sucks at doing.


still complaining more about mean ol' buck than a guy indoctrinating disaffected angry whites into neo-nazism by spewing repackaged nazi propaganda.

and getting likes from rabid jew haters along the way.

well done! you must be proud.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> any jews fire you from your min wage job today?


Manage to hold your job for another day, lucky you? Only a few more decades to go.
Try to stay on topic.
I won't get into a heated argument with you because I know the outcome . 
Pray for any Israeli soldiers to murder palestinian babies?
How about this? Post up some of the photos you took from the protest at the ICE facility right down the street from your house the other day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Manage to hold your job for another day, lucky you? Only a few more decades to go.
> Try to stay on topic.
> I won't get into a heated argument with you because I know the outcome .
> Pray for any Israeli soldiers to murder palestinian babies?
> How about this? Post up some of the photos you took from the protest at the ICE facility right down the street from your house the other day.


still triggered by that ICE protest, eh?

you gonna blame jews for that as well?


----------



## dbkick (Jun 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> still triggered by that ICE protest, eh?
> 
> you gonna blame jews for that as well?


Seriously , it was right down the street from you, if I felt as strongly as you claim to feel about the topic I would have been at that protest.
I won't even mention the time that the alt-right made an appearance in fort collins, I know you didn't attend that one because your ass was sitting right here doing what you do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Seriously , it was right down the street from you, if I felt as strongly as you claim to feel about the topic I would have been at that protest.
> I won't even mention the time that the alt-right made an appearance in fort collins, I know you didn't attend that one because your ass was sitting right here doing what you do.


alt right? 

you mean nazis?

how's your poverty life style going? are the jews still ruining your shitty life?

 


glad he's on your side, heisenberg!


----------



## dbkick (Jun 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> alt right?
> 
> you mean nazis?
> 
> ...


Over and over and over, you've got issues man. Now I won't sit here and argue with a dumb fucker like you and spoil this thread for those that intend to stay the fuck on topic.
I apologize to the other active members of this thread . Can't really say which side I'm on at this time but it sure isn't bucks. The important part is you have him pegged.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Over and over and over, you've got issues man. Now I won't sit here and argue with a dumb fucker like you and spoil this thread for those that intend to stay the fuck on topic.
> I apologize to the other active members of this thread . Can't really say which side I'm on at this time but it sure isn't bucks. The important part is you have him pegged.


yeah, you're definitely on the side of the little boys discussing how they somewhat agree with the nazi propaganda guy who says businesses should be allowed to refuse service to black people

hey heisenberg, your buddy padawan calls people "faggots" and your new friend dbkick bames his unemployability on jews. have a good one!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> still complaining more about mean ol' buck than a guy indoctrinating disaffected angry whites into neo-nazism by spewing repackaged nazi propaganda.


Let's be clear, I don't think you are mean, I think you are absurd and transparent. In your world, everyone you interact with can only be one of three kinds of people - those who agree, those who are ignorant, and those who are against you. You know this about people before you even meet them. Even if it's a stranger, that stranger can either agree with you, or they aren't aware of the issues, in which case they are about to agree with you, or they don't agree, in which case they are Nazi jew haters. The world is full of you, and Nazis. You leave no room for the possibility that you are simply repellent.

I don't think you are mean, I think you are harmful and that it's unfortunate that you argue for the same things that I care about. I think people like you help people like JP appear reasonable and acceptable in comparison.



UncleBuck said:


> and getting likes from rabid jew haters along the way.


Yes, yes, everyone on this forum is a Jew hater, rabid even. Or they hate blacks, or they want gays to die. Everyone is the absolute worst person a human being can be. This is especially true for people who like my posts. I am sure they only manage to hit the like button between drowning kittens in the river and bashing puppies with a hammer.

Meanwhile, you seem way more interested in who likes what and how you can degrade them than any of the issues you continuously pretend to champion.



UncleBuck said:


> well done! you must be proud.


Please, spare me the cheap persuasion techniques. The truth is, I am quite comfortable with your disapproval. If you can judge someone who doesn't think JP says anything worth listening to as his apologist, then it really has no impact when you report that dbkick is jew hater, pabloesqouobar is a virulent racist, and padawan is a homophobe. These words are code for "doesn't like me." You are a one trick pony, and that trick is baseless hyperbole.

It's the same tactic Trump uses when he says judges are against him, that contests he doesn't win are rigged, any that any criticism of him is fake news. It's naked and artless deflection. I apologize for the many words I have used in this post. I know that too much text frustrates you, but hey, at least it gives you something to point to as a reason to dismiss my response.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2018)

*pabloesqobar


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> you help people like JP appear reasonable and acceptable in comparison.


ya mean, the guy who spews nazi propaganda?

you're just butthurt




Heisenberg said:


> Yes, yes, everyone on this forum is a Jew hater, rabid even.


you saw those 2 posts of dbkick's i screenshotted, right? there are dozens more like that

are you denying he's a jew hater?



Heisenberg said:


> you report that dbkick is jew hater, pabloesqouobar is a virulent racist, and padawan is a homophobe. These words are code for "doesn't like me." You are a one trick pony, and that trick is baseless hyperbole.


do you need me to quote padawan's posts where he not only calls people faggots, but defends doing so?

now you are just doing the ol' reality denial thing.

no need to be so upset. just deal with reality, you're garnering likes from jew haters, virulent racists, and people who call others faggots.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ya mean, the guy who spews nazi propaganda?
> 
> you're just butthurt
> 
> ...


So I called a couple of jewish gentlemen bastards, does that mean I'm calling the entire jewish population bastards? I really don't think so.
There are plenty of jewish people right here on this forum I've gotten along with just fine for a time period of years yet I'm a jew hater.
Heisenberg I take it is jewish and I respect the guy greatly , I don't have a bad word to say about him. Same goes for a few more here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2018)

dbkick said:


> So I called a couple of jewish gentlemen bastards, does that mean I'm calling the entire jewish population bastards? I really don't think so.
> There are plenty of jewish people right here on this forum I've gotten along with just fine for a time period of years yet I'm a jew hater.
> Heisenberg I take it is jewish and I respect the guy greatly , I don't have a bad word to say about him. Same goes for a few more here.


are you really trying to tell me that dozens of posts made over the course of years peddling virulently anti-semitic stereotypes and rabid jew hate were not sincere?

LOfuckingL

at least own your jew hatred you fucking coward


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> do you need me to quote padawan's posts where he not only calls people faggots, but defends doing so?


Please do


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ya mean, the guy who spews nazi propaganda?
> 
> you're just butthurt


You, are by far, the most butt-hurt individual I've ever encountered. You're butt-hurt about everything. You're in the Professional league of butt-hurt. You're so intent on being butt-hurt you have to misrepresent other people's views in order to artificially bolster your butt-hurt.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you really trying to tell me that dozens of posts made over the course of years peddling virulently anti-semitic stereotypes and rabid jew hate were not sincere?
> 
> LOfuckingL
> 
> at least own your jew hatred you fucking coward


Coward? Care to get a beer and talk about it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Please do


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You, are by far, the most butt-hurt individual I've ever encountered. You're butt-hurt about everything. You're in the Professional league of butt-hurt. You're so intent on being butt-hurt you have to misrepresent other people's views in order to artificially bolster your butt-hurt.


what have i misrepresented?

jordan peterson uses nazi propaganda tactics and conspiracy theories. his dog whistle of "p[reserving western civilization" has been demonstrated to be a slogan of modern neo-nazis and white supremacists. he stated that stores should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don;t like black people.

padawan calls people faggots. dbkick clearly blames his failure of a life on jews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Coward? Care to get a beer and talk about it?


no, i do not break bread with jew haters.

cowardice is a prerequisite for the type of racism and jew-hatred you espouse. stupidity is another.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what have i misrepresented?
> 
> jordan peterson uses nazi propaganda tactics and conspiracy theories. his dog whistle of "p[reserving western civilization" has been demonstrated to be a slogan of modern neo-nazis and white supremacists.


Just because racists use the terms doens't mean everyone who does is racist.



> he stated that stores should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don;t like black people.


No, he didn't. When his stance was questioned in a way that gave him cognitive dissonance, he resolved it by stating he was wrong.



> padawan calls people faggots. dbkick clearly blames his failure of a life on jews.


No dog in this fight... but I'm guessing at the very least, you're being hyperbolic.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i do not break bread with jew haters.
> 
> cowardice is a prerequisite for the type of racism and jew-hatred you espouse. stupidity is another.


There's really no comparison to the hatred you and a few of your followers here practice.
On a regular basis shooting fellow Americans is brought up. You talk about ratting forum members out for growing weed , this alone should alienate you with a huge percentage of the entire forum, even your followers.
You pray that Israeli soldiers murder palestinian children, your prayers are being answered .
You, like your senile as fuck cousin really have no room to shame others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Just because racists use the terms doens't mean everyone who does is racist.


so you're admitting peterson is parroting nazi propaganda and conspiracy theories, as well as modern day white supremacict canards about "preserving western civilization". that's good because it is literally impossible to deny the reality of how "cultural marxism" originated as a conspiracy theory and the evidence about "preserving western civilization" is incontrovertible.

that is a good first step, we can now actually have a debate.

you contend that even though peterson peddles this racist crap, perhaps he is doing so in a non-racist manner.

do you have any evidence to support that position? i have evidence to the contrary. for example, he called gay marriage "cultural marxism", which fits perfectly with how that old nazi conspiracy theory is supposed to work


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2018)

dbkick said:


> There's really no comparison to the hatred you and a few of your followers here practice.
> On a regular basis shooting fellow Americans is brought up. You talk about ratting forum members out for growing weed , this alone should alienate you with a huge percentage of the entire forum, even your followers.
> You pray that Israeli soldiers murder palestinian children, your prayers are being answered .
> You, like your senile as fuck cousin really have no room to shame others.


i've never, not once, wished for any grower to go to federal prison for their felonies and get their lily white racist asshole raped endlessly unless they made it clear that they were in favor of tearing children away from their parents and theowing them both in concentration camps over misdemeanor border crossing or legal asylum seeking. the law is the law, if they want it enforced that strictly, they are asking for themselves to be imprisoned and i am in favor of that wish.

hey, the trials for toddlers who have been torn away from their parents are starting. trump is trying 3 year old toddlers in court. you down with this, jew hater?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> historically the term has been civil rights


lol thats "cute" you didnt fancy being a bit more granular in your answer? cause thats an easy blanket term

petersons argument against the state forcing him to use certain words is a civil rights issue. it just his comes from a more conservative/ individualist freedom of speech side

what political philosophy are people using when they draw heavily on the oppressed and the oppressors? 

you got this ridiculous notion that because hitler spoke against marxism that it plain doesnt exist


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Setting aside my conversation with Buck, I am wondering what exactly it is that you guys admire about JP. The man doesn't seem to be on the right side of any issues. He seems to be full of bad arguments for stupid ideas. Sure, he looks reasonable when held next to reactionaries like Buck, but that's a low bar pretty much anyone could pass. Even the broad issues on which I find myself in agreement, like anti-postmodernism, it's for very different reasons than what he argues.
> 
> So what am I missing?


i hadnt seen anything about peterson untill the vice interview with unedited clips showed up in my youtube suggestions 

i probably wouldnt have watched any more of his stuff if it wasnt for people like buck misrepresenting what he said and me going to double check on it and finding out they were lying

i havent paid any attention to the spiritual side of what he talks about. i saw a small bit of the mat dillahunty interview where he said mushroom experiances are evidence of god. i do not agree with any of that

i mostly like where he talks about the dangers of the far left or far right. on the far left for the last 10 years i have watched a steady grow of the crazys taking over and i really dont like them or support them in making rules for me or anyone benefit

without people like buck peterson would still be a quiet college professor 

now peterson makes over 80k a month just from patreon talking about people like buck


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2018)

I liked when Peterson said this;

“What’s interesting is that on the conservative side of the spectrum we’ve figured out how to box in the radicals and say, ‘no, you’re outside the domain of acceptable opinion,’” the University of Toronto professor said. “Now, here’s the issue. We know that things can go too far on the right, and we know that things can go too far on the left. But we don’t know what the markers are for going too far on the left. I would say that it’s ethically incumbent on those who are liberal or left-leaning to identity the markers of pathological extremism on the left and to distinguish themselves from the people who hold those pathological viewpoints — and I don’t see that that’s being done.”

Buck is an example of going too far on the left.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> the state forcing him to use certain words is a civil rights issue.


no it isn't, he just wants to be a dick to transgendered people. just call them by what they want to be called and i'll do the same for you, captain dickless


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> “What’s interesting is that on the conservative side of the spectrum we’ve figured out how to box in the radicals and say, ‘no, you’re outside the domain of acceptable opinion,’”


the republicans have nominated a nazi, an actual nazi, to run for congress in illinois

in iowa, they have a senator tweeting nazi propaganda and no one in the GOP has condemned him. not one person

the republican president is tearing children away from their parents and locking them in concentration camps.

but yeah, it must be really difficult to call a transgendered woman "she". real struggle you cult members have.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

[chants of "blood and soil" from the torchlit mob grow louder in the streets]

beefbiscuit and ginja: the real problem here is that buck has gone way too far left. i will not refer to that trangender woman as "her". unthinkable.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no it isn't, he just wants to be a dick to transgendered people. just call them by what they want to be called and i'll do the same for you, captain dickless


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> [chants of "blood and soil" from the torchlit mob grow louder in the streets]
> 
> beefbiscuit and ginja: the real problem here is that buck has gone way too far left. i will not refer to that trangender woman as "her". unthinkable.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the republicans have nominated a nazi, an actual nazi, to run for congress in illinois
> 
> in iowa, they have a senator tweeting nazi propaganda and no one in the GOP has condemned him. not one person
> 
> the republican president is tearing children away from their parents and locking them in concentration camps.


we can still be pissed off with that whilst looking at people like yourself and say not only are you not helping but theres no way us normal people want to be ruled by rabid messes like yourself



> but yeah, it must be really difficult to call a transgendered woman "she". real struggle you cult members have.


peterson isnt happy with it being forced by law

he'll happily call a transgenred woman a she if asked


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

had no idea ginja was so triggered by being polite to people

didn;t you say you had two dozen transgender friends who all agree with the guy screaming nazi rhetoric at angry white kids?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I liked when Peterson said this;
> 
> “What’s interesting is that on the conservative side of the spectrum we’ve figured out how to box in the radicals and say, ‘no, you’re outside the domain of acceptable opinion,’” the University of Toronto professor said. “Now, here’s the issue. We know that things can go too far on the right, and we know that things can go too far on the left. But we don’t know what the markers are for going too far on the left. I would say that it’s ethically incumbent on those who are liberal or left-leaning to identity the markers of pathological extremism on the left and to distinguish themselves from the people who hold those pathological viewpoints — and I don’t see that that’s being done.”
> 
> Buck is an example of going too far on the left.


lol buck going too far is a very very low bar to step over tho. although "dont be like buck" is a good starting point


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> [chants of "blood and soil" from the torchlit mob grow louder in the streets]
> 
> beefbiscuit and ginja: the real problem here is that buck has gone way too far left. i will not refer to that trangender woman as "her". unthinkable.


If you look like a female, I'll call you her\she. If you look like a man, I'll call you him\he. 

If you prefer to be called the opposite; I'll most likely just call you what you prefer. I'm not going to use any of the made-up nonsense words listed above, and I certainly don't think it should be considered a hate-crime to feel that way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol buck going too far is a very very low bar to step over tho. although "dont be like buck" is a good starting point


the guy you are defending in this thread proliferates nazi propaganda and conspiracies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> If you look like a female, I'll call you her\she. If you look like a man, I'll call you him\he.
> 
> If you prefer to be called the opposite; I'll most likely just call you what you prefer. I'm not going to use any of the made-up nonsense words listed above, and I certainly don't think it should be considered a hate-crime to feel that way.


"i'm opposed to hate crime laws and will endlessly defend the guy spewing nazi propaganda but really the problem here is buck saying we should be polite to vulnerable and persecuted minority groups"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the guy you are defending in this thread proliferates nazi propaganda and conspiracies.


out of all the lines and arguments this is the most pathetic one or yours

you seem to be in a strange reality where marxism never existed and it was all made up by hitler...

you can bleating that bullshit all you want but i dont think a single person here believes you

but hey at least your keeping yourself busy.....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "i'm opposed to hate crime laws and will endlessly defend the guy spewing nazi propaganda but really the problem here is buck saying we should be polite to vulnerable and persecuted minority groups"


nobody is saying you shouldnt be polite to trans people

polite=/= written in law


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> out of all the lines and arguments this is the most pathetic one or yours
> 
> you seem to be in a strange reality where marxism never existed and it was all made up by hitler...
> 
> ...


are you denying that "cultural marxism" is a nazi conspiracy theory?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> nobody is saying you shouldnt be polite to trans people


you have a problem dealing with reality

if no one had a problem with being polite to trans people then there would be no backlash against a law which basically says "be polite to trans people"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you denying that "cultural marxism" is a nazi conspiracy theory?


are you saying that there is no such thing that *could be described* as cutural marxism?

this is getting pathetic now buck

i dont give a fuck what hitler said that was a fucking long time ago

there is a clear wave of the far left at the moment and their ideology is strongly in the camp of oppressed and oppressors 

cultural marxists is a good enough description for me

what would you call them?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> are you saying that there is no such thing that *could be described* as cutural marxism?
> 
> this is getting pathetic now buck
> 
> ...


so you are embracing nazi conspiracy theories now. got it


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you are embracing nazi conspiracy theories now. got it


so you still pretending that there is no such thing as the far left even though we can all see it and are pointing at it saying LOOK?
got it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so you still pretending that there is no such thing as the far left even though we can all see it and are pointing at it saying LOOK?
> got it!


you are embracing nazi ideology, so of course everything else looks far left to you


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you are embracing nazi ideology, so of course everything else looks far left to you


lmao god your such a tool

i think you might want to look inwards with that sentiment

everyone in this thread to you are "nazi facists" just because we dont agree with you

maybe just maybe your the one on the far left and that anyone even slighty to your right are not actually "nazi facists"

*#Dont be like buck!!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> l
> everyone in this thread to you are "nazi facists" just because we dont agree with you


no, it's because of the whole belief in nazi conspiracy theories like cultural marxism


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no, it's because of the whole belief in nazi conspiracy theories like cultural marxism


nope im just not blind to reality






https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-evergreen-state-college-implosion-are-there-lessons_us_5959507ee4b0f078efd98b0e?guccounter=1

evergreen is an extreme case but it certainly isnt a nazi conspiracy theory


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> nope im just not blind to reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you believe in cultural marxism which is a nazi conspiracy theory

they called it judeo-bolshevism


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you believe in cultural marxism which is a nazi conspiracy theory
> 
> they called it judeo-bolshevism


pathetic buck 




> When, as has been the case on the Evergreen campus, requests for examples of racism are met with the charge that such requests are in and of themselves racist, it is unlikely that any progress will be made. *The Evergreen campus has become a place where identity politics takes precedence over every other aspect of social intercourse.*
> ......
> Evergreen is not alone in the constellation of institutions of higher education facing these problems. It is, however, a place that has allowed extremists to dominate and discussion to die. Others will do well to learn from the mistakes made on this campus.


https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-evergreen-state-college-implosion-are-there-lessons_us_5959507ee4b0f078efd98b0e?guccounter=1

the far left does exist 

hitler didnt make it up


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> pathetic buck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are worried about college kids and calling them "extremists" as you internalize nazi propaganda


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you are worried about college kids and calling them "extremists" as you internalize nazi propaganda


the huffing post article called them extremists 

i'd happily call them cultural marxists 

what would you describe their ideologue to be? be granular now....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i'd happily call them cultural marxists


That’s a nazi conspiracy


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s a nazi conspiracy


so what part of it all doesnt exist?

the students, culture or marxism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so what part of it all doesnt exist?
> 
> the students, culture or marxism?


can you please define what cultural marxism is


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm not sure I believe in cultural Marxism, but I certainly believe that post-modern philosophies have become pervasive.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it's your reality too, you are just willfully trying to deny it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, your reality sucks. You so


UncleBuck said:


> it's your reality too, you are just willfully trying to deny it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, you don't address issues people are bringing up. You side step and when we asked for actual evidence of Peterson being the things you claim, you revert to "couched language" like "cultural marxism is code for hating jews". You're the one hiding behind a facade of "reality" that operates under the guise of maximum acceptance, until someone disagress. Ingroups and outgroups define everything for you.

Obviously, religious belief has no place in your world and you'd banish it if you could. You'd like to drive anyone out of the marketplace who has the audacity to live their fervent belief/religion. I get tired of fundamentalists on both sides, the hard core religious types and everyone like you but I still believe you should possess the right to turn away a religious themed cake if you operated some "liberal cake shop". 

I suppose this comes down to what is most important: personal freedom vs. coerced acceptance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not sure I believe in cultural Marxism, but I certainly believe that post-modern philosophies have become pervasive.


jordan peterson says gay marriage is cultural marxism. what's up with that shit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Ha ha, your reality sucks. You so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think "cultural marxism" is then. please educate us. share the teachings of your cult


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what do you think "cultural marxism" is then. please educate us. share the teachings of your cult


I can't speak for everyone who you describe as my cult because I read/listen to Peterson for the same reason I listen to select others. There are people like Rush Limbaugh, Bill Maher, Hannedy (sp?) that I view as shock jocks for their audience. They aren't going to win anyone to the other side but they are going to provide audio fodder for their herd.

Then there are people like Jordan Peterson, Malcom Gladwell, E.F. Schumacher, CG Jung who show the interconnectedness and framework for understanding our world through a different lens. These authors resonate with me and my current understanding of the world and help it continue to grow in nuance.

Moving to your question of Cultural Marxism; I believe an ideal world is one where sexism, racism, bigotry are minimized to the greatest extent possible without compromising individual freedom to think and act as one chooses. In my ideal world people are entitled to any belief system they choose. They are free to act it out in all phases of life, insofar that it doesn't seriously compromise anyone else's life.

Cultural Marxism, as I understand it, is the pendulum swinging too forcefully to the left; it's the belief that group identity is the basis for understanding the world. Thinking through the lens of group identity is a natural phenomenon but not the ideal way to operate because there will always be class warfare through that lens. People who have been historically abused, oppressed, etc. begin to gain traction in the public sentiment and once they've received acceptance, they continue wanting to codify into law their absolute protection or more. I understand why but long arcing pendulum swings are detrimental to society. We'd ideally have very low amplitudes as we oscillate back and forth - Honoring the past and the weighted significance of the currently held values while evaluating every progressive step we can take. 

I don't believe an ideal world forces people to be nice. I believe an ideal world makes that the most compelling choice but allows people to be mean, disagreeable, etc. Friction produces great results, in many ways  and I don't believe our best world is one without social friction.

We need to have hate speech rules as much as I believe it's a slippery slop. We need to have laws against obvious acts of prejudice but again, it's dangerous. We don't want the law written too ambiguously or we could potentially have you charged given your comments in this very thread. You haven't been very nice to many of us, because we simply disagree with you on Jordan Peterson.

I think of my group identities often when I go into my "stoned soliloquies" so I don't think they should be lost but they need to take a backseat to human identity and the individual. Those two must be protected at all costs, well at least for me - I'm a humanist and that's the distillation of how i understand Jordan Peterson's term "Cultural Marxism"

I've never studied German propaganda in the Nazi years, perhaps you have and could tell us what that word meant or connoted in their literature? If you have links, I'd be happy to read any papers, books or dissertations that discuss it's use. I'd like to see if there are interwoven strands of white supremacy in Jordan Peterson's logic. Thus far I haven't seen it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Cultural Marxism, as I understand it, is the pendulum swinging too forcefully to the left; it's the belief that group identity is the basis for understanding the world.


nope

it's a nazi conspiracy theory that assigns blame to jews and demonizes other minority groups


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> nope
> 
> it's a nazi conspiracy theory that assigns blame to jews and demonizes other minority groups


Assuming you read my entire post, that's the best you can give back? Please point me to where this can be found and then explain to me why Peterson uses the term but he's never suggested anything of the sort. From what I've seen thus far, I'd call this word appropriation. He saw the term and he used it. 

And that specific term was never used by the Nazis from what I've seen. I think I found your little wiki reference where your cult gets it's tracts:

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Cultural_Marxism . <-- Uncle Buck's source of info



> The Nazis labelled this modernism as "Cultural Bolshevism" and, through "Jewish Bolshevism", claimed that Jews were primarily behind Communism. In particular, they argued that Jews had orchestrated the Russian Revolution and were the main power behind Bolshevists.[7] This Jewish-led Bolshevist assault was described by Adolf Hitler as a disease that would weaken the Germans and leave them prey to the Jews, with Marxism being perceived as just another part of an "international Jewish conspiracy".[7] An ideological objective was thus the "purification" to eliminate alien influences and protect Germany's culture.[7]


So now Cultural Bolshevism is the same as Cultural Marxism because....reasons? 

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/cultural-marxism . <-- Here's another link with an actual history of the word and it's usage.

I tried to genuinely open up and discuss how I understood it and how Peterson promulgates it and you retorted with a half ass regurgitated argument? I was expecting more.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Assuming you read my entire post, that's the best you can give back? Please point me to where this can be found and then explain to me why Peterson uses the term but he's never suggested anything of the sort. From what I've seen thus far, I'd call this word appropriation. He saw the term and he used it.
> 
> And that specific term was never used by the Nazis from what I've seen. I think I found your little wiki reference where your cult gets it's tracts:
> 
> ...


the nazis called it "judeo bolshevism" but it is the exact same conspiracy theory that assigns blame to jews and demonizes other minority groups du jour.

sweet citation from "knowyourmeme.com", you are truly an intellectual force


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the nazis called it "judeo bolshevism" but it is the exact same conspiracy theory that assigns blame to jews and demonizes other minority groups du jour.
> 
> sweet citation from "knowyourmeme.com", you are truly an intellectual force


I'm so confused on why you keep moving the goalpost and then ad hominem. What is "knowyourmeme"? I just googled 'Cultural Marxism history' and found the two links. 

I'm still not seeing the connection? It says Cultural Marxism was never used by the Nazi's, since it was invented around 1973 and then was appropriated by various figures on the right. Couple that with Jordan Peterson never saying anything negative about Jews or other minorities.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson says gay marriage is cultural marxism. what's up with that shit?


"What's up with that shit?"

You're an idiot, and he didn't say that. That's what's up.

I don't agree with Jordan Peterson on his religious views or his stance on gay marriage, but he doesn't say gay marriage *is* cultural marxism. An Australian wrote to him and said the "yes" campaign was being run by Cultural Marxists, and that's why he didn't want to vote in favor. Peterson said something like, "I wouldn't want to vote for cultural marxists either." But then goes on to clarify his position regarding gay marriage as a whole. I don't agree with his stance on traditions.

Buck, you're so fucking hyperbolic you just make yourself look stupid. Is it that you just don't understand the words coming out of his mouth? Why do you have to make connections that aren't there? lol

Are you a conspiracy theorist? Or are you really that much of a professional victim? There's plenty of things that Jordan Peterson says that you can disagree with, you don't need to put words in his mouth and create vague conspiracy theories to artificially inflate your hand.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2018)

It's easy to paint Peterson as far-right so you can dismiss his arguments without listening to what he says. It just happens to be intellectually dishonest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Cultural Marxism was never used by the Nazi's


yes it was, they called it "judeo bolshevism"



Mary's Confidant said:


> Couple that with Jordan Peterson never saying anything negative about Jews or other minorities.


he said people should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people and the cultural marxism he cries about is a conspiracy against jews and other minorities


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're an idiot, and he didn't say that.


he said gay marriage "satisfies the demand for an assault on the traditional modes of being"

who is demanding an assault on "traditional modes of being", beefcake?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's easy to paint Peterson as far-right so you can dismiss his arguments without listening to what he says. It just happens to be intellectually dishonest.


"gay men tend to be more promiscuous than average"

got any numbers for that one?

how about his view that makeup is an invitation for sexual harassment, beefcake?

you're right, it is easy to paint peterson as hard-right. because he fucking is. why do you think he is adored by hard-right nazis, genius?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> 1. yes it was, they called it "judeo bolshevism"
> 
> 
> 
> 2. he said people should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people and the cultural marxism he cries about is a conspiracy against jews and other minorities


1. Do you talk past people on purpose? You really aren't helping connect the dots. Bolshevism and Marxism are related but not equivalent and the two terms, from my very narrow reading, or not synonymous. Why are they the same and why do you feel confident in making this claim? You feel strongly enough to be insistent on this issue, I imagine you've read up on this a great deal more than I have. Please enlighten me.

2. He did, then he thought through the question and his response and was led to the contradiction. He immediately recanted and admitted he was wrong. 

Please answer my questions and I'll do my best to answer yours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Why are they the same and why do you feel confident in making this claim?


"cultural marxism" and "judeo bolshevism" are both offshoots of the same exact "frankfurt school" conspiracy theory



Mary's Confidant said:


> He did


so jordan peterson said businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people but you've never seen him say anything racist

ok


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 1, 2018)

The bar for purity is such that it's not enough to simply oppose discrimination, it's set so that you can't say anything that SJWs can twist and misrepresent as discrimination. This will be done even if there is no logical connection between what you've said and how you've been represented. Obviously, the only way to do that is to keep silent about all issues. This is demonstrated by the fact that the only people not attacked by buck in this thread are the people who have not participated in it.

Even if you say something like "JP is full of bad arguments for stupid ideas" that isn't good enough. It will be ignored and instead the focus will be on who has liked your posts, because those likes taint the purity. This makes you every bit as terrible as someone who supports the extermination of a whole race of people. The solution is to say nothing at all, which is apparently what the SJW wants; to be the only voice that has anything to say.

Buck uses the lazy sophistry of Kellyanne Conway combined with the black-and-white conspiracy mentality of Sean Hannity to police a forum where he wants no one to be heard except himself. Obviously this is an unrealistic goal, so Buck has set himself up for a situation where he is perpetually frustrated and constantly striking out, and if he hits someone who doesn't deserve it, he convinces himself they actually do.

Just go back and look at his responses. They look as if he is trying to convince himself, not us. It's like a mantra he uses to keep his mind compartmentalized, he closes his eyes, clicks his heals together three times and says "they all hate Jews." 

Meanwhile, a thread that has several times tried to be about the inane ramblings of a small minded and myopic conservative traditionalist has been hijacked to be about the mindless paranoia of a liberal snowflake who, ironically, keeps complaining that the thread is not about the things he keeps preventing it from being about. 

But this too is a ruse. Buck is happy as long as the focus is on him. What's important to Buck is that his next response allow him to attack and degrade and prove to himself that he is justified to use the indignity and injustice of others to get his dick hard. Every response is designed to perpetuate the need for the next response. He doesn't care that he is his own worst enemy in the same way that you don't care that it's your own hand giving you a handjob when you jerk off. The orgasm he gets justifies the methods by which he gives himself orgasms. The rest of us are just unwitting porn tubes serving up the latest hot clips of the day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> The bar for purity is such that it's not enough to simply oppose discrimination, it's set so that you can't say anything that SJWs can twist and misrepresent as discrimination. This will be done even if there is no logical connection between what you've said and how you've been represented. Obviously, the only way to do that is to keep silent about all issues. This is demonstrated by the fact that the only people not attacked by buck in this thread are the people who have not participated in it.
> 
> Even if you say something like "JP is full of bad arguments for stupid ideas" that isn't good enough. It will be ignored and instead the focus will be on who has liked your posts, because those likes taint the purity. This makes you every bit as terrible as someone who supports the extermination of a whole race of people. The solution is to say nothing at all, which is apparently what the SJW wants; to be the only voice that has anything to say.
> 
> ...


[nazi militias run down protesters in the streets as the president calls them "very fine people"]

heisenberg: i cannot believe that buck would stoop so low as to call these somewhat unpolished traditionalists "doo doo heads", furthermore (3 page rant ending in awkward masturbation analogy ensues)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2018)

hey heisenberg, you can agree that your new fan dbkick is a rabid jew hater, right?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hey heisenberg, you can agree that your new fan dbkick is a rabid jew hater, right?


Give it a rest you tool.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hey heisenberg, you can agree that your new fan dbkick is a rabid jew hater, right?


Again, moving the goal posts. I think Heisenberg profiled you fairly accurately. Every time I've tried to have conversation, you selectively quote my posts. You continue to say the same lines over and over because it's the only thing you are capable of putting out there. 

You haven't honestly considered what Peterson says. Since you can't accept that Peterson admitted he was wrong on an interview and you only accept that he said people should be allowed to deny service I hope you carry that same criteria forward.

There are plenty of interviews where Hillary Clinton said she didn't believe homosexual couples should be able to get married. By your logic, she can't change course down the line (and her position was a heavily critiqued and thought out position). Peterson's response was off the cuff because he was trying to defend individual liberty over group protection.

But I'm sure #reasons explain why he's a Jew-hating, bigoted Nazi even though you still can't supply anything to substantiate that claim. You've posted your single point of evidence. In all the interviews Peterson has done and all the videos he's put out, you can't find more to show his mouth-foaming hatred?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 2, 2018)

Hitler and Stalin both used numbers.
Buck knows how to count.
Therefore, Buck is a Communist Nazi.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm just glad buck turned my attention to this thread. I never even heard of jordan peterson but now that I've looked at it a bit the guy seems to have a grasp on things. The insight from the regulars of this thread is very interesting too(except for buck) .


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> can you please define what cultural marxism is


oh i know this one... someone i know been telling me about this

is it....

is it a......

"nazi conspiracy"????


if i thought you be honest enough to read it id bother answering properly but as you shown with your answer to marys confident you have no intentions of honest discussion


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 2, 2018)

The term "cultural Marxism" has an academic usage within cultural studies, where it refers to a form of anti-capitalist cultural critique which specifically targets those aspects of culture that are seen as profit-driven and mass-produced under capitalism.[58][59][60][61][62] As an area of the Frankfurt School's discourse, "cultural Marxism" has commonly considered the industrialization and mass production of culture by the culture industry as having an overall negative effect on society, an effect which can mislead an audience away from perceiving a more authentic sense of human values.[63][59] British theorists such as Richard Hoggart of the Birmingham School developed a working class sense of "British Cultural Marxism" which objected to the "massification" and "drift" away from local cultures, a process of commercialization Hoggart saw as being enabled by tabloid newspapers, advertising, and the American film industry.[64]


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 2, 2018)

I like debates between smart people that are conducted with civility. Not something common in our politics anymore.

If I described a man as being provocative, indefatigable, manipulative, dishonest, egomaniacal, a game player, and a divider, would I be describing Trump, Buck, or both? Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I like debates between smart people that are conducted with civility. Not something common in our politics anymore.
> 
> If I described a man as being provocative, indefatigable, manipulative, dishonest, egomaniacal, a game player, and a divider, would I be describing Trump, Buck, or both? Lol


I only speak the truth 

Jordan Peterson is a fucking nazi

Deal with it, ladies


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I only speak the truth
> 
> Jordan Peterson is a fucking nazi
> 
> Deal with it, ladies


dont forget you called everyone in this thread facists and "worse than nazi"

your idea of "truth" is somewhat lacking


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2018)

They have weaponized Jordon Peterson via crappy music. 
Either teach your family about good music or.... 
Expect this in your childs playlist soon.


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I only speak the truth
> 
> Jordan Peterson is a fucking nazi
> 
> Deal with it, ladies


You certainly are that which you despise.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I only speak the truth
> 
> Jordan Peterson is a fucking nazi
> 
> Deal with it, ladies


I speak the truth. 
You're a hyperbolic, perpetual victim, cry-baby, doofus.
Did you just assume my gender?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I speak the truth.
> You're a hyperbolic, perpetual victim, cry-baby, doofus.
> Did you just assume my gender?


No I think that was him letting his latent misogyny slip out a bit there..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> No I think that was him letting his latent misogyny slip out a bit there..


Know who else was a misogynist? Hitler.

Guess that means Buck hates Jews.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Know who else was a misogynist? Hitler.
> 
> Guess that means Buck hates Jews.


I speak the truth

Right now and all of his life buck has been breathing the exact same air molecules that Hitler breathed when he was alive

This things are adding up and up


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hey heisenberg, you can agree that your new fan dbkick is a rabid jew hater, right?


"The tactic behind _whataboutism_ has been around for a long time. Rhetoricians generally consider it to be a form of _tu quoque_, which means 'you too' in Latin and involves charging your accuser with whatever it is you've just been accused of rather than refuting the truth of the accusation made against you. Tu quoque is considered to be a logical fallacy, because whether or not the original accuser is likewise guilty of an offense has no bearing on the truth value of the original accusation."

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/whataboutism-origin-meaning


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The term "cultural Marxism" has an academic usage within cultural studies, where it refers to a form of anti-capitalist cultural critique which specifically targets those aspects of culture that are seen as profit-driven and mass-produced under capitalism.[58][59][60][61][62] As an area of the Frankfurt School's discourse, "cultural Marxism" has commonly considered the industrialization and mass production of culture by the culture industry as having an overall negative effect on society, an effect which can mislead an audience away from perceiving a more authentic sense of human values.[63][59] British theorists such as Richard Hoggart of the Birmingham School developed a working class sense of "British Cultural Marxism" which objected to the "massification" and "drift" away from local cultures, a process of commercialization Hoggart saw as being enabled by tabloid newspapers, advertising, and the American film industry.[64]


To be fair, this usage is virtually nonexistent outside of a classroom. When you hear the term used on social media it's safe to assume the subject is the conspiracy theory which blames social progress like marriage equality and women's rights on a plot by the Jews to bring down traditionalist values.

The term 'neo-marxist' is a more broad but often used to refer to those who make statements like 'gender is a social construct.' There are no real unifying ideas behind neo-marxism (aside from the implied acknowledgment that Marxism on its own is inadequate). Knowing that someone is a neo-marxist doesn't tell you much. If you want specifics on what they believe, you'd have to ask them because it can differ quite a bit between groups.

One of the criticisms of JP is that he uses loose language and speaks ambiguously so that it's hard to tell exactly what he is referring to. When he talks about cultural marxism and neo-marxism he seems to be referring to the ills he perceives leftist social policies would have on society, but it is unclear if he actually thinks this is a conspiracy by the Jews (my guess is no) or is merely referring to the agenda of the extreme left.

As far as I can tell, JP seems to be saying that he sees marriage equality as having a net negative effect on society, but that he supports it despite his concerns. Of course, in the world of the SJW, this is not acceptable. Anything but enthusiastic support is seen as being just as bad as violent disagreement. Personally I tend to not put the good of society above the good of the individual, however I am not so fragile as to see nuanced views as evil.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I only speak the truth


"I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me."



UncleBuck said:


> Deal with it, ladies


Did you just use 'ladies' as a derogatory term? Because ladies aren't good at dealing with stuff? If JP said this you would be decrying his sexism at the top of your shrill lungs. Fortunately for you, JP has said other terrible things, which gives you something to point to when you are called out on your misogynist slip.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> You certainly are that which you despise.


I despise nazis and their enablers


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> "The tactic behind _whataboutism_ has been around for a long time. Rhetoricians generally consider it to be a form of _tu quoque_, which means 'you too' in Latin and involves charging your accuser with whatever it is you've just been accused of rather than refuting the truth of the accusation made against you. Tu quoque is considered to be a logical fallacy, because whether or not the original accuser is likewise guilty of an offense has no bearing on the truth value of the original accusation."
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/whataboutism-origin-meaning


You could just admit he hates jews

No need to apologize for him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> To be fair, this usage is virtually nonexistent outside of a classroom. When you hear the term used on social media it's safe to assume the subject is the conspiracy theory which blames social progress like marriage equality and women's rights on a plot by the Jews to bring down traditionalist values.
> 
> The term 'neo-marxist' is a more broad but often used to refer to those who make statements like 'gender is a social construct.' There are no real unifying ideas behind neo-marxism (aside from the implied acknowledgment that Marxism on its own is inadequate). Knowing that someone is a neo-marxist doesn't tell you much. If you want specifics on what they believe, you'd have to ask them because it can differ quite a bit between groups.
> 
> ...


not sure why you would be charitable to a nazi

Make better decisions


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> oh i know this one... someone i know been telling me about this
> 
> is it....
> 
> ...


how long are you guys gonna try to deny that jordan peterson is spreading nazi propaganda?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 2, 2018)

Cultural Bolshevism (German: _Kulturbolschewismus_), sometimes referred to specifically as "*art Bolshevism*" or "*music Bolshevism*",[1] was a term widely used by critics in Nazi Germany to denounce modernist movements in the arts, particularly when seeking to discredit more nihilistic forms of expression. This first became an issue during 1925 in Weimar Germany. German artists such as Max Ernst and Max Beckmann were denounced by Adolf Hitler, the Nazi Party and other right-wingnationalists as "cultural Bolsheviks". The propaganda term persisted after such art forms became disapproved of in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin as bourgeois, in favor of the more realist-orientated aesthetics of socialist realism.

.*....is not;*

The term "cultural Marxism" has an academic usage within cultural studies, where it refers to a form of anti-capitalist cultural critique which specifically targets those aspects of culture that are seen as profit-driven and mass-produced under capitalism.[58][59][60][61][62] As an area of the Frankfurt School's discourse, "cultural Marxism" has commonly considered the industrialization and mass production of culture by the culture industry as having an overall negative effect on society, an effect which can mislead an audience away from perceiving a more authentic sense of human values.[63][59] British theorists such as Richard Hoggart of the Birmingham School developed a working class sense of "British Cultural Marxism" which objected to the "massification" and "drift" away from local cultures, a process of commercialization Hoggart saw as being enabled by tabloid newspapers, advertising, and the American film industry.[64]

Not the same, fuck-stick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Cultural Bolshevism (German: _Kulturbolschewismus_), sometimes referred to specifically as "*art Bolshevism*" or "*music Bolshevism*",[1] was a term widely used by critics in Nazi Germany to denounce modernist movements in the arts, particularly when seeking to discredit more nihilistic forms of expression. This first became an issue during 1925 in Weimar Germany. German artists such as Max Ernst and Max Beckmann were denounced by Adolf Hitler, the Nazi Party and other right-wingnationalists as "cultural Bolsheviks". The propaganda term persisted after such art forms became disapproved of in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin as bourgeois, in favor of the more realist-orientated aesthetics of socialist realism.
> 
> .*....is not;*
> 
> ...


"JUST BECAUSE JORDAN PETERSON TIPS $14.88 ANYTIME HE GOES OUT TO A RESTAURANT DOES NOT IMPLY HE IS SUBTLY SPREADING NAZI PROPAGANDA!. ALSO, WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH"

- you


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "JUST BECAUSE JORDAN PETERSON TIPS $14.88 ANYTIME HE GOES OUT TO A RESTAURANT DOES NOT IMPLY HE IS SUBTLY SPREADING NAZI PROPAGANDA!. ALSO, WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH"
> 
> - you


"I attack anything that doesn't fall in line with my absurd left-wing doctrine. I'm incapable of listening or holding any form of nuanced or informed thought. My best weapon is creating strawmen of 1/2 truths based on what people I don't agree with say. Then, I attempt to back up my stances with memes because I'm both childish and retarded. I am as smart as a box of hair." - Buck

Whatever you do, don't address the actual points I made demonstrating that Cultural Bolshevism and Cultural Marxism are *not* the same thing. If you addressed my points, you'd be admitting you're an idiot and that you're wrong. (Which you are)


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

I'd also like to point out that the "political correctness" you represent has origins in Maoist doctrine. Clearly as someone who is unabashedly PC, you, according to your own *IDIOTIC *stance, support all things Maoist because you are using the same term that Mao Zedong did. Mao killed 45 million people in 4 years, and you support his doctrine. How dare you.

Congratulations, you are a genocide supporting, communist, piece of human garbage by word affiliation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> "I attack anything that doesn't fall in line with my absurd left-wing doctrine. I'm incapable of listening or holding any form of nuanced or informed thought. My best weapon is creating strawmen of 1/2 truths based on what people I don't agree with say. Then, I attempt to back up my stances with memes because I'm both childish and retarded. I am as smart as a box of hair." - Buck
> 
> Whatever you do, don't address the actual points I made demonstrating that Cultural Bolshevism and Cultural Marxism are *not* the same thing. If you addressed my points, you'd be admitting you're an idiot and that you're wrong. (Which you are)


There is no nuance here

Cultural Marxism is nazi propaganda


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> There is no nuance here
> 
> Cultural Marxism is nazi propaganda


No it's not.

Try again.

Also;

"I'd also like to point out that the "political correctness" you represent has origins in Maoist doctrine. Clearly as someone who is unabashedly PC, you, according to your own *IDIOTIC *stance, support all things Maoist because you are using the same term that Mao Zedong did. Mao killed 45 million people in 4 years, and you support his doctrine. How dare you.

Congratulations, you are a genocide supporting, communist, piece of human garbage by word affiliation."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> ...


Cultural Marxism is nazi propaganda

Just look at Ron Paul’s little cartoon. Tell me where the nuance is in that

And calm down 

Take a nap


----------



## lungbutter (Jul 3, 2018)

great jre from yesterday


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Guess that means Buck hates Jews.


Why do you hate so much UB ?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Cultural Marxism is nazi propaganda
> 
> Just look at Ron Paul’s little cartoon. Tell me where the nuance is in that
> 
> ...


Nope.

Who is Ben Garrison, by the way? Did you know he was born in 1957? Could it be you're a fucking idiot? 

So, it was drawn after 1980 (someone forged his name, but he had to have been active for it to be forged).....

Tell us again how this is Nazi propaganda, you bumbling cock-knuckle.

EDIT: The cartoon came from 4CHAN apparently. So it was post 2003... but again, most likely not more than a few years old.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

Cultural Marxism was coined in the 1970's, and has nothing to do with Nazism. The cartoon you say is a Nazi cartoon, was drawn post 1980 at the absolutely earliest - but is more likely contemporary. Please shut the fuck up about your stupid cartoon that means nothing.

Here's what cultural marxism is again, since you missed it the first two times.

The term "cultural Marxism" has an academic usage within cultural studies, where it refers to a form of anti-capitalist cultural critique which specifically targets those aspects of culture that are seen as profit-driven and mass-produced under capitalism.[58][59][60][61][62] As an area of the Frankfurt School's discourse, "cultural Marxism" has commonly considered the industrialization and mass production of culture by the culture industry as having an overall negative effect on society, an effect which can mislead an audience away from perceiving a more authentic sense of human values.[63][59] British theorists such as Richard Hoggart of the Birmingham School developed a working class sense of "British Cultural Marxism" which objected to the "massification" and "drift" away from local cultures, a process of commercialization Hoggart saw as being enabled by tabloid newspapers, advertising, and the American film industry.[64]

None of this even remotely show Peterson shares any views with Nazi's, or that he supports any form of white supremacy in any capacity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

I guess we can’t believe the adherents bemoaning cultural Marxism when they tell us what they mean by cultural Marxism

We may only believe beefcake 

Not cult like at all


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I guess we can’t believe the adherents bemoaning cultural Marxism when they tell us what they mean by cultural Marxism
> 
> We may only believe beefcake
> 
> Not cult like at all


Well we certainly can't believe your made-up nonsesnse. You just talk out your ass, making up stories about Nazi propaganda and hope no one fact-checks your stupid ass.

You're wrong about what Cultural Marxism is, where it started, and what Jordan Peterson means when he uses the term to condemn post-modernists.

And you can believe whatever you want; you'll just be wrong in this particular case.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Well we certainly can't believe your made-up nonsesnse. You just talk out your ass, making up stories about Nazi propaganda and hope no one fact-checks your stupid ass.
> 
> You're wrong about what Cultural Marxism is, where it started, and what Jordan Peterson means when he uses the term to condemn post-modernists.
> 
> And you can believe whatever you want; you'll just be wrong in this particular case.


no i'm not

still wondering where the nuance is in cultural marxism. what type of nuance is there in an ultra-racialized, jew, black, asian, and brown person commie punching and old white american man out of his shoes.

that is clearly what people who hate cultural marxism think it is. that is clearly what the conspiracy theory dictates, that jews are riling other minorities into destroying "western civilization". that was clearly what hitler told germany was happening to them.

so where is the nuance in this ultra-racist conspiracy theory that jordan peterson believes in?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, you are. Very wrong. Stupidly, willfully ignorant wrong.

So, for one JP doesn't blame Jews, blacks or any other race. He blames post-modernists. People who think there is no objectiveness. People who think everyone opinions are equally valid forms of reality. It's an absurd ideology, and quite frankly for the most part I agree with him on that stance. 

Jordan Peterson denounces Nazi's and far-right political ideologies. Know what Jordan Peterson doesn't do? Hate on Jew's or any race...ever.

How exactly can you be racist against a group of people that aren't a race? Riddle me that twat-waffle...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> JP doesn't blame Jews, blacks or any other race.


yes he does. that is exactly what cultural marxism is. it accuses jews and other minorities of destroying america or "western civilization".

accept that reality and we can have a meaningful debate



Beefbisquit said:


> Jordan Peterson denounces Nazi's and far-right political ideologies.


by repeating their propaganda? i don't think so buddy



Beefbisquit said:


> Know what Jordan Peterson doesn't do? Hate on Jew's or any race...ever.


he said people should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 4159608
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

funny, jordan peterson makes the same nutball claim that "cultural marxists" are infiltrating colleges to indoctrinate kids into cultural marxism


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)

seems to be a theme here

what is the "nuance" of jordan peterson's dire warnings against "cultural marxism" that make his views, ya know, not a steaming pile of racist nazi garbage?

asking for a delusional cult member


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

Have any more meme's to add to the meaningful discussion, you moron?

JP is not against Jews or any other race. If he is give an example of him explicitly stating this, or show evidence of him explicitly stating that he supports the lat-right on any extremist view for that matter.

Your inability to understand what he's saying does not change what he's saying.

Uncledumbfuck, strikes again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> JP is not against Jews or any other race. If he is give an example of him explicitly stating this, or show evidence of him explicitly stating that he supports the lat-right on any extremist view for that matter.


ok. 

the example i will give is that jordan peterson is an adherent of the "cultural marxism" conspiracy theory, which is a racist conspiracy theory against jews and other minorities

also, he said on tape that businesses should be allowed to deny service to bla ck people if they do not like black people

his belief in "cultural marxism" is shared by other hard right wing racists such as klanman david duke and eugenicist phillipe rushton.

any other stupid questions?


----------



## gjs4786 (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ok.
> 
> the example i will give is that jordan peterson is an adherent of the "cultural marxism" conspiracy theory, which is a racist conspiracy theory against jews and other minorities
> 
> ...


Yes. I have one. You implied that he asked a stupid question when it was clearly a statement, so I was wondering how you came to the conclusion that it was a stupid question? I'm not taking a side but, Unclebuck, 130,000 messages in 8 years. Thought you were a pro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

gjs4786 said:


> Yes. I have one. You implied that he asked a stupid question when it was clearly a statement, so I was wondering how you came to the conclusion that it was a stupid question? I'm not taking a side but, Unclebuck, 130,000 messages in 8 years. Thought you were a pro.


you have owned me so hard


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 4, 2018)

Today is a great day to live in the present and love people. No hate.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 4, 2018)

No discrimination


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Today is a great day to live in the present and love people. No hate.





robert 14617 said:


> No discrimination



shut up you feckless racists


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

peterson talks about the jim jeffries show. its all in the first 1min 30 secs


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson talks about the jim jeffries show. its all in the first 1min 30 secs


DID YOU EVEN WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> DID YOU EVEN WATCH THE VIDEO


yes??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> DID YOU EVEN WATCH THE VIDEO


_Interesting tactic..._

As if to suppose all the video evidence detractors post is automatically suspect at best,_ dismissed at worst_. Even if the valid points made remain objective. 

_But you know most reasonable people will observe all evidence and determine its validity for themselves, right? _


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _ most reasonable people will observe all evidence and determine its validity for themselves _


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yes??


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> shut up you feckless racists


No thanks, I'm sending love to everyone, even you. Especially you, you need it.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


buck you do know that peterson uses the terms "postmodernism" and "neo marxism"

your cheap google search didnt show a list of peterson quoted saying "cultural marxism"

only time i have seen him use it i think was when it was used by someone else asking a question with that phrase


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ...


oh dear you on full on meltdown again today buck??

did you even watch the video?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

It's official;

Buck is the stupidest person on the internet and has virtually zero ability to understand the English language.

Jordan Peterson doesn't imply or explicitly state that he is against any race. He specifically states he is against post-modernists and neo-marxists. The fact that this is not sinking in isn't making us look bad, it's making you look even more retarded than you are.

Can someone make sure he's wearing his "typing helmet"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Jordan Peterson doesn't imply or explicitly state that he is against any race. He specifically states he is against post-modernists and neo-marxists.


"post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - jordan "repackaging nazi conspiracy theories" peterson

too stupid to see that "post modernism" is just the new way of saying "cultural marxism" in your cult?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

If anyone would like to see just how fucking retarded Buck is, just watch this video and it will discredit anything he's said.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - jordan "repackaging nazi conspiracy theories" peterson
> 
> too stupid to see that "post modernism" is just the new way of saying "cultural marxism" in your cult?


Are you fucking retarded? Marxism is *SHIT, *and post-modernism is Marxism re-hashed. 

What happened in Communist Russia was FAR WORSE than what happened Nazi Germany...

Jordan Peterson does not say a DAMN WORD about races causing the deterioration of the west. he specifically and succinctly states the ideologues and ideologies are destroying the west, and they are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Are you fucking retarded? Marxism is *SHIT, *and post-modernism is Marxism re-hashed.


post-modernism is just their new word for cultural marxism

still waiting for you to tell me all about the "nuance" that makes jordan peterson's crusade against the boogeyman of "cultural marxism" not a steaming pile of racist garbage


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> post-modernism is just their new word for cultural marxism
> 
> still waiting for you to tell me all about the "nuance" that makes jordan peterson's crusade against the boogeyman of "cultural marxism" not a steaming pile of racist garbage


You are a stupid person.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> post-modernism is just their new word for cultural marxism
> 
> still waiting for you to tell me all about the "nuance" that makes jordan peterson's crusade against the boogeyman of "cultural marxism" not a steaming pile of racist garbage


well for a start its missing all the racism bit...

funny how the one person in this thread asking what the nuance is, flat out refuses to watch and actual research the thing he's asking about


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

Post-Modernism is the ridiculous idea that there is no objective reality. That everyone interprets reality differently and therefore everyone's interpretation of reality is equally viable.

It's stupid, and IMO anyone who is for it is an imbecile, misguided, or doesn't understand what they're supporting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> well for a start its missing all the racism bit...
> 
> funny how the one person in this thread asking what the nuance is, flat out refuses to watch and actual research the thing he's asking about


so post-modernism is just the new cultural marxism, according to peterson's own words

and cultural marxism is a pile of racist trash nazi conspiracy theory

so what am i missing here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Post-Modernism is the ridiculous idea that there is no objective reality. That everyone interprets reality differently and therefore everyone's interpretation of reality is equally viable.


i agree, that is really stupid

objective reality shows cultural marxism is nazi conspiracy theory, and objective reality shows peterson thinks post-modernism is just the new packaging of cultural marxism

anyone who looks at that objective reality and says peterson isn't just repackaging nazi conpiracy theories for angry, disaffected loser whites is dumb and is ignoring objective reality


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so what am i missing here


a fucking CLUE...

have you ever been in possession of one?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree, that is really stupid
> 
> objective reality shows cultural marxism is nazi conspiracy theory, and objective reality shows peterson thinks post-modernism is just the new packaging of cultural marxism
> 
> anyone who looks at that objective reality and says peterson isn't just repackaging nazi conpiracy theories for angry, disaffected loser whites is dumb and is ignoring objective reality


You are a stupid person.

Critiquing the social sciences and humanities is not supporting Nazi propaganda. Postmodernism is not cultural marxism, Jordan Peterson did not say that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Postmodernism is not cultural marxism, Jordan Peterson did not say that.


"post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - jordan "repackaging nazi conspiracy theories" peterson


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - jordan "repackaging nazi conspiracy theories" peterson


so any one talking about marxism in anything but praise is a facist nazi racist puppy killer???


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - jordan "repackaging nazi conspiracy theories" peterson


"post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - Jordan peterson not mentioning "Cultural marxism"

You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so any one talking about marxism in anything but praise is a facist nazi racist puppy killer???


https://www.theepochtimes.com/jordan-peterson-explains-how-communism-came-under-the-guise-of-identity-politics_2259668.html


The postmodernists built on the Marxist ideology, Peterson said. “They started to play a sleight of hand, and instead of pitting the proletariat, the working class, against the bourgeois, they started to pit the oppressed against the oppressor. That opened up the avenue to identifying any number of groups as oppressed and oppressor and to continue the same narrative under a different name.”

“It was no longer specifically about economics,” he said. “It was about power. And everything to the postmodernists is about power. And that’s actually why they’re so dangerous, because if you’re engaged in a discussion with someone who believes in nothing but power, all they are motivated to do is to accrue all the power to them, because what else is there?” he said. “There’s no logic, there’s no investigation, there’s no negotiation, there’s no dialogue, there’s no discussion, there’s no meeting of minds and consensus. There’s power.”

“And so since the 1970s, under the guise of postmodernism, we’ve seen the rapid expansion of identity politics throughout the universities,” he said. “It’s come to dominate all of the humanities—which are dead as far as I can tell—and a huge proportion of the social sciences.”

“We’ve been publicly funding extremely radical, postmodern leftist thinkers who are *hellbent on demolishing the fundamental substructure of Western civilization*. And that’s no paranoid delusion. That’s their self-admitted goal”


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> "post-modernism in many ways, especially as it is played out politically, is the new skin that the old marxism now inhabits" - Jordan peterson not mentioning "Cultural marxism"
> 
> You are a stupid person.


https://psmag.com/education/jordan-peterson-sliding-toward-fascism

In Peterson's new book, though, *he does explicitly link postmodernism to the Frankfurt school*, and in other venues *he regularly uses and approves the term "cultural Marxism." *One of his videos is titled "Postmodernism and Cultural Marxism." On Facebook,* he shared a Daily Caller article titled "Cultural Marxism Is Destroying America"* that begins, with outright racism, "Yet again an American city is being torn apart by black rioters." *The article goes on to blame racial tension in the U.S. on ... you guessed it: the Frankfurt School.*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Post-Modernism is the ridiculous idea that there is no objective reality.


That everyone interprets reality differently and therefore everyone's interpretation of reality is equally viable.

I'm curious about what you mean by an "_objective reality_". I think everyone interprets reality differently, but there is only one objective reality.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

> The postmodernists built on the Marxist ideology, Peterson said. “They started to play a sleight of hand, and instead of pitting the proletariat, the working class, against the bourgeois, they started to pit the oppressed against the oppressor. That opened up the avenue to identifying any number of groups as oppressed and oppressor and to continue the same narrative under a different name.”
> 
> “It was no longer specifically about economics,” he said. “It was about power. And everything to the postmodernists is about power. And that’s actually why they’re so dangerous, because if you’re engaged in a discussion with someone who believes in nothing but power, all they are motivated to do is to accrue all the power to them, because what else is there?” he said. “There’s no logic, there’s no investigation, there’s no negotiation, there’s no dialogue, there’s no discussion, there’s no meeting of minds and consensus. There’s power.”
> 
> ...


So, let me get this straight. Anytime Peterson mentions western culture, that makes him racist because people who actually are racist also mention western culture?

You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, let me get this straight. Anytime Peterson mentions western culture, that makes him racist because people who actually are racist also mention western culture?
> 
> You are a stupid person.


it's just raining coincidences out here.

why are all these nazis and jordan peterson using the exact same codewords and phrases?

must be that jordan peterson HATES those nazis! that's why he uses the exact same refrains as them

i am very logical and smart. now watch these eighteen videos which are 43 minutes each


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it's just raining coincidences out here.
> 
> why are all these nazis and jordan peterson using the exact same codewords and phrases?
> 
> ...


You are a stupid person.

He explicitly states that Marxism, not Cultural marxism, was what post-modernism morphed into.

He explicitly states that the proletariat vs bourgeois has become the oppressed vs oppressors.

How much more literal does he have to be before it gets through that troglodyte skull of yours?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are a stupid person.
> 
> He explicitly states that Marxism, not Cultural marxism, was what post-modernism morphed into.
> 
> ...


marxism is an economic philosophy, he is using it as a social philosophy

the type of marxism he is talking about is cultural.

hence why he says cultural marxism is destroying america and blames the frankfurt school


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

What he said was that because Marxism was basically a dirty word after the USSR human rights abuses, its proponents had to change their code words. The proletariat became the oppressed, and the bourgeois became the oppressors.

What idiotic conclusion you make up from that in your head is on *you*. Leave the rest of us out of your delusions of persecution and conspiracy.

Oh, and marxism is a political and economic way of analysing class structure, not an "economic philosophy"... 

You can't even get the simple stuff right, no wonder you have trouble at the grown-up table. Does someone cut your food for you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> What he said was that because Marxism was basically a dirty word after the USSR human rights abuses, its proponents had to change their code words. The proletariat became the oppressed, and the bourgeois became the oppressors.
> 
> What idiotic conclusion you make up from that in your head is on *you*. Leave the rest of us out of your delusions of persecution and conspiracy.
> 
> ...


the contortions needed to defend peterson are incredible

congrats on your cult membership beefdog


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the contortions needed to defend peterson are incredible
> 
> congrats on your cult membership beefdog


You are the embodiment of Poe's law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are the embodiment of Poe's law.


you are defending a guy who says cultural marxism is destroying america and that we need to defend western civilization from it

ya know, the same exact thing david duke says


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you are defending a guy who says cultural marxism is destroying america and that we need to defend western civilization from it
> 
> ya know, the same exact thing david duke says


You are misrepresenting a person's views to the extent of retardation. He clearly states his case, which is against post-modernism. Post-modernism is the idea that there is no objective reality. He is claiming that this ideology is eroding western culture, and you think that makes him a Nazi. 

You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are misrepresenting a person's views to the extent of retardation. He clearly states his case, which is against post-modernism. Post-modernism is the idea that there is no objective reality. He is claiming that this ideology is eroding western culture, and you think that makes him a Nazi.
> 
> You are a stupid person.


jordan peterson says cultural marxism is destroying america.

 



klan leader david duke says cultural marxism is destroying america


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2018)

"Democratic socialism"
"_But Venezuela, though?_"
"Sweden, Norway, Denmark..."
"_Ya, but... Vene..zuela?_"


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey everyone, Uncle buck can post pics! Don't let him win, he's tireless in his efforts and he's going to continue the cult mantra until he can destroy that which he hates.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Democratic socialism"
> "_But Venezuela, though?_"
> "Sweden, Norway, Denmark..."
> "_Ya, but... Vene..zuela?_"


Postage stamp size countries with micro economies ,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> Postage stamp size countries with micro economies ,


The size of the country or economy is irrelevant to the question of success. Countries that implement social democratic policies are objectively more successful, which is exactly why you never hear critics cite them in their argument and instead always construct a straw man argument by using Venezuela and the Soviet Union.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Hey everyone, Uncle buck can post pics! Don't let him win, he's tireless in his efforts and he's going to continue the cult mantra until he can destroy that which he hates.


Jordan Peterson spews nazi propaganda


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson spews nazi propaganda


UncluBuck states that Jordan Peterson spews nazi propaganda.


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 5, 2018)

Jordan Peterson has to be at least 80 IQ points above UncleBuck though...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Jordan Peterson has to be at least 80 IQ points above UncleBuck though...


Jesus, give JP a little credit he's above average intelligence at least.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Democratic socialism"
> "_But Venezuela, though?_"
> "Sweden, Norway, Denmark..."
> "_Ya, but... Vene..zuela?_"


Fun fact; the virtual gold in World of Warcraft is worth 7 times more than Venezuela's money.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Fun fact; the virtual gold in World of Warcraft is worth 7 times more than Venezuela's money.


Venezuela's economy is bad because its government is bad, not because of any specific political philosophy. They have an oil rich economy the US looks to exploit


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Venezuela's economy is bad because its government is bad, not because of any specific political philosophy. They have an oil rich economy the US looks to exploit


Oh, I wasn't making any type of commentary regarding Venezuela... I actually know very little about what is going on there.

I read *THIS* CNN article a few weeks back and was reminded of it... lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't mean for my reply to come off so brash


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean for my reply to come off so brash


No worries, my man!

I think we will inevitably have to use some form of socialism. Most jobs will be obsolete within a few hundred years or less. I mean, look at transportation jobs alone.... 18 wheelers, buses, taxis, etc. Once self-driving cars really take off that's a huge chunk of jobs _gone.... _what are they going to do for work? We will need some sort of support net to catch people as jobs start falling to the wayside...

...but I digress...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No worries, my man!
> 
> I think we will inevitably have to use some form of socialism. Most jobs will be obsolete within a few hundred years or less. I mean, look at transportation jobs alone.... 18 wheelers, buses, taxis, etc. Once self-driving cars really take off that's a huge chunk of jobs _gone.... _what are they going to do for work? We will need some sort of support net to catch people as jobs start falling to the wayside...
> 
> ...but I digress...


Absolutely, and there's no hope to even propagandize those jobs of ever coming back like they've done with coal mining jobs. Politicians will have to address that problem within the next couple decades, what will we do when all menial or unskilled jobs can be done by autonomous robots? This is going to phase out millions of jobs in this century. There is going to come a point where it will be cheaper to utilize an army of robots to do the work humans used to do. If we don't answer that question before that moment is reached, many people will likely suffer. 

If we don't use some form of socialism, and things continue the way they're going, it's simply unsustainable


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Absolutely, and there's no hope to even propagandize those jobs of ever coming back like they've done with coal mining jobs. Politicians will have to address that problem within the next couple decades, what will we do when all menial or unskilled jobs can be done by autonomous robots? This is going to phase out millions of jobs in this century. There is going to come a point where it will be cheaper to utilize an army of robots to do the work humans used to do. If we don't answer that question before that moment is reached, many people will likely suffer.
> 
> If we don't use some form of socialism, and things continue the way they're going, it's simply unsustainable


I agree. What do we do when unemployment hits 40%? 50%? Higher?

Look at the way businesses are created and sold today. The second you're a viable alternative to a large corporation you get bought, unless you stay private and reject all offers to sell. Soon enough, almost all companies will be owned by one or two large parent corporations and the owners of these companies will have such vast wealth that there won't really be enough to go around if we continue like we are.

Capitalism falls apart when no one except the very few rich have money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> UncluBuck states that Jordan Peterson spews nazi propaganda.


jordan peterson says cultural marxism is destroying america. he blames the frankfurt school (so did the nazis)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Jordan Peterson has to be at least 80 IQ points above UncleBuck though...


i tested in the 135-140 range. you?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson says cultural marxism is destroying america. he blames the frankfurt school (so did the nazis)


Please share the link where he blames the Frankfurt school.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i tested in the 135-140 range. you?


Ha ha, my penis is 13" and I drive a Lambo and my girlfriend is hawt, you? We don't need numbers Buck, we're fully capable of deducing your relative intelligence bracket.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i tested in the 135-140 range. you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Ha ha, my penis is 13" and I drive a Lambo and my girlfriend is hawt, you? We don't need numbers Buck, we're fully capable of deducing your relative intelligence bracket.


you can't discern reality when i serve it up right into your cult-member face


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Please share the link where he blames the Frankfurt school.


here is jordan peterson claiming that "cultural marxism" is destroying america.

 


here is where the article that jordan peterson shares directly blames the frankfurt school.

 



how many more times do i have to not only state the obvious, but take screenshots and shove it in your dumb faces before you just admit that jordan peterson is just spamming nazi propaganda to disaffected young whites?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> You and your senile as fuck cousin think you're pretty smart. Why can't you get over on anyone without resorting to corrupt administration?


it's never your fault

50 years old and making min wage, living in financial disaster? blame the jews

constantly humiliated on a pot website by a jew who is much smarter than you? blame the mods

you're just too pathetic


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it's never your fault
> 
> 50 years old and making min wage, living in financial disaster? blame the jews
> 
> ...


You and I know the truth, and most importantly your senile as fuck cousin knows the truth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> You and I know the truth, and most importantly your senile as fuck cousin knows the truth.


the truth is in your posts, year after year blaming the jews for every single problem in your pathetic life

it's never your fault

when i dangle the dollar in front of your face, will you try to grab it?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the truth is in your posts, year after year blaming the jews for every single problem in your pathetic life
> 
> it's never your fault
> 
> when i dangle the dollar in front of your face, will you try to grab it?


Approaching blackout again I see.Your posts aren't matching your claimed iq range. Say something really smart like your senile as fuck cousin would....oh wait, I see you have , time and time again.


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i tested in the 135-140 range. you?


LOL! Your IQ _might _have been above average at one time, but the many years of alcoholism have dulled your wits and made you a mean angry asshole. I doubt you would test over 100 now. JP would mop the floor with you in a debate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> LOL! Your IQ _might _have been above average at one time, but the many years of alcoholism have dulled your wits and made you a mean angry asshole. I doubt you would test over 100 now. JP would mop the floor with you in a debate.


oh, a sock puppet

how badly did you cry when you got banned last time around?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Approaching blackout again I see.Your posts aren't matching your claimed iq range. Say something really smart like your senile as fuck cousin would....oh wait, I see you have , time and time again.


how's your pill addiction going?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how's your pill addiction going?


Kicked it and my doctor to the curb long ago, next!
Oh and hows the alcoholism going? Affecting your 2% status? lol


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 5, 2018)

It's funny you accuse everyone who thinks you are a dumb jerk of being a sock puppet. What a tool you are. Have another gin buddy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> It's funny you accuse everyone who thinks you are a dumb jerk of being a sock puppet. What a tool you are. Have another gin buddy.


i'm sorry, socko McFistuptheass, but i asked you a question regarding how much you cried when you were banned.

did you blame the jews, like dbkick does for everything that happens in his pathetic life?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Kicked it and my doctor to the curb long ago, next!
> Oh and hows the alcoholism going? Affecting your 2% status? lol


given how much you lie about everything, including easily verifiable things like how you blame your shitty lot in life on jews, why should anyone believe that you are not still a pill addict? you behave like you're addicted to pills


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> How many times would you have been banned if the admin here wasn't biased and corrupt?


i've been banned many times, i just don't cry about it and blame the jews like you do

when i dangle the dollar in front of your face, are you gonna snatch at it, ya old jew hater?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> And why should I give one fuck about what you think?


because i'm always right and i constantly humiliate your pill-popping, jew-hating, unemployable old geezer ass


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> because i'm always right and i constantly humiliate your pill-popping, jew-hating, unemployable old geezer ass


Gonna punch me in the throat?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Gonna punch me in the throat?


i'm gonna dangle a dollar in front of your face. you gonna try to snatch it?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna dangle a dollar in front of your face. you gonna try to snatch it?


The only snatch is between your fucking legs little man.
You gonna punch me in the throat?


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 5, 2018)

Just listen to Jordan Peterson talk about nearly anything, and then listen to the bile that comes from UB. Who do you prefer to be stuck in an elevator with? I pick JP all the way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Just listen to Jordan Peterson talk about nearly anything, and then listen to the bile that comes from UB. Who do you prefer to be stuck in an elevator with? I pick JP all the way.


no shit a little racist like you would enjoy someone who spews nazi propaganda in the elevator


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> The only snatch is between your fucking legs little man.
> You gonna punch me in the throat?


but seriously, your life is a mess financially. you could really use the dollar. here i am dangling it in front of you.

would you muster the coordination and fight through your crippling pill addiction to snatch it from me?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> but seriously, your life is a mess financially. you could really use the dollar. here i am dangling it in front of you.
> 
> would you muster the coordination and fight through your crippling pill addiction to snatch it from me?


Say, what did your woman prescribe you for that nasty ADD you seem to be suffering from?
You need to get a second opinion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Say, what did your woman prescribe you for that nasty ADD you seem to be suffering from?
> You need to get a second opinion.


whi if i folded it up like this for ya?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> whi if i folded it up like this for ya?


Hardly, you're approaching blackout and couldn't possibly make those folds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Hardly, you're approaching blackout and couldn't possibly make those folds.


remember, it's you with the addiction, pill popper.

did you also blame your pill addiction on jews?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> remember, it's you with the addiction, pill popper.
> 
> did you also blame your pill addiction on jews?


Just like from your senile as fuck cousin people are waiting for those 140 iq comments.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Just like from your senile as fuck cousin people are waiting for those 140 iq comments.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


Who do you think that is magnum?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Who do you think that is magnum?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


Seriously man, why did you post a picture of some random guy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Seriously man, why did you post a picture of some random guy?




go clean your room


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> go clean your room


Ah so that's me now huh? 
This is a huge problem with your little "punch em in the throat" vigilante mentality. First off you should try to target the right person or you're just putting an innocent person in the crosshairs but I do know you have no problem with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Ah so that's me now huh?
> This is a huge problem with your little "punch em in the throat" vigilante mentality. First off you should try to target the right person or you're just putting an innocent person in the crosshairs but I do know you have no problem with that.


goddamn this is funny to watch


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn this is funny to watch


Not as funny as your ass trying to make the toilet in full blackout.
Shit on the floor lately?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Not as funny as your ass trying to make the toilet in full blackout.
> Shit on the floor lately?


didya figure it out yet, pill popper?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> didya figure it out yet, pill popper?


What in the fuck are you talking about einstein?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> What in the fuck are you talking about einstein?


priceless


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> priceless


Down to one word replies, that 140 iq is showing again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Down to one word replies, that 140 iq is showing again.


[guffawing intensifies]


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

Lol, op I gotta say I'm sorry for the bullshit here in your thread but every-fucking-time I engage this tool at all in politics I'm locked out of the thread.
I even had a nearly 10 year old thread in the hydro section locked for arguing with this tool. The thread not one person had said anything in for a couple months. 
I enjoy this thread because most of the people in it seem pretty fucking smart and I can learn from them.
I'm one of those people that can be swayed either way in politics . I see the left for what they are , a lot of it from this site, It's a trump derangement thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> I'm one of those people that can be swayed either way in politics . I see the left for what they are , a lot of it from this site, It's a trump derangement thing.


you celebrated a white power event


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you celebrated a white power event


No I didn't. Are you referring to the "white customer appreciation day " coined and sponsored by a mexican gentleman? You know, the one you called the cowardly bomb threat on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> No I didn't. Are you referring to the "white customer appreciation day " coined and sponsored by a mexican gentleman? You know, the one you called the cowardly bomb threat on?


see, when you lie about this no one believes you when you claim you're not addicted to pills anymore



dbkick said:


> I am about being proud that I'm white





dbkick said:


> I'd spend the 20 bux or so in gas and tip the 10 percent discount back to that guy and I'd certainly shake his hand.



don't try to act like you weren't celebrating white power, dumbass.

didya figure out who the picture was yet?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> see, when you lie about this no one believes you when you claim you're not addicted to pills anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me why I should be concerned with who the fuck that is in the photo.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

I already mentioned I really don't know or give a fuck who the topic of this thread is.
To this day I don't give a fuck who the guy is, he's a nazi!


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>



Your turn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Tell me why I should be concerned with who the fuck that is in the photo.



LOL

you already told me



dbkick said:


> Who do you think that is magnum?





dbkick said:


> Seriously man, why did you post a picture of some random guy?





dbkick said:


> Ah so that's me now huh?



you are seriously dumb



[laughs at you in jew]


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> you already told me
> 
> ...


Have another gin and name the guy in the picture that you have never seen before .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> name the guy in the picture


jordan peterson

did you know my picture is already on this website? why isn't yours?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

Come on fair is fair ,name the guy in the photo to validate your little jewish snickers .And don'tsay hagrid .


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2018)

You guys got a room yet?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You guys got a room yet?


Beers first. Im actually trying to distance myself


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> I figured out who it was.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

dbkick said:


> your little jewish snickers .


want a dollar? come get the dollar from the jew


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> want a dollar? come get the dollar from the jew
> 
> View attachment 4160756


Better hang on to your allowance sweetie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

anyone else notice how, in the cultural marxism cartoon that is in my sig, the jew looks more sickly and pale than good ol' pink skinned uncle sam?

the jewish cultural marxist is simultaneously a sickly pale creature, but also so massive and strong that they can knock uncle sam out of his shoes

it's an obvious contradiction in how racist nazi types like dbkick and jordan peterson and ron paul and grandpa trump think and portray non-whites


----------



## dbkick (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone else notice how, in the cultural marxism cartoon that is in my sig, the jew looks more sickly and pale than good ol' pink skinned uncle sam?
> 
> the jewish cultural marxist is simultaneously a sickly pale creature, but also so massive and strong that they can knock uncle sam out of his shoes
> 
> it's an obvious contradiction in how racist nazi types like dbkick and jordan peterson and ron paul and grandpa trump think and portray non-whites


I see what you did there! 140 iq post achieved!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

dbkick said:


> I see what you did there! 140 iq post achieved!


 look at how they portray the black person, or the lighter brown skinned person, or the yellowish looking person

 

these images are ultra-racialized in such a fashion as to make them all look fiendishly dumb, while portraying the ultra-racialized jew as cunning.

yet their power is such that they can all commie punch uncle sam, who is an old white man, right out of his shoes

are these mythical cultural marxists so powerful that they can destroy america, or are they the dumb looking portrayals we see? or is the jew antagonizing your hated minorities du jour into ruiing your white american life?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Beers first. Im actually trying to distance myself


You should distance yourself as far away from this person as possible. He will bring you nothing but regret. Let him die alone.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> want a dollar? come get the dollar from the jew
> 
> View attachment 4160756


you aren't Jewish buck?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure what happened last night but I assume everyone made it home safe?



UncleBuck said:


> here is jordan peterson claiming that "cultural marxism" is destroying america.
> 
> View attachment 4160699
> 
> ...


In an act of good faith, I'm going to revert back to serious conversation because I want to find the disconnect between UB and I. I'm not a racist or bigot and I'm guessing UB believes the same about himself.

Let's deconstruct the post for my sake. Is the article that Peterson posts, racist? Is it racist for the headline to say "black rioters"? From the little blurb that I could read in your screenshot, I thought it was a fairly succinct statement on Cultural Marxism.

Cultural Marxism is an amalgamation of things but race is not one of the factors. I still haven't seen anywhere that says you must hate Jews or Jews are the cause of it? Or that any other race is the cause of it. Especially not from Peterson.

Cultural Marxism is abstracted a level higher, it points the finger at philosophy, which is definitely what i agree with. And I wish all of the Jews and black and brown and white and every other color of person would agree with me. I'd love it if we were a united front.

My only request of you Buck, is that you do the very Un-Buck thing and not selectively quote to drive an agenda. I've allowed you to be demeaning toward me as you saw fit but it's not going to help either of us.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 6, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> My only request of you Buck, is that you do the very Un-Buck thing and not selectively quote to drive an agenda. I've allowed you to be demeaning toward me as you saw fit but it's not going to help either of us.


Ha ha your pissing into the wind with that request.

Buck demands nothing but absolute agreement


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone else notice how, in the cultural marxism cartoon that is in my sig, the jew looks more sickly and pale than good ol' pink skinned uncle sam?
> 
> the jewish cultural marxist is simultaneously a sickly pale creature, but also so massive and strong that they can knock uncle sam out of his shoes
> 
> it's an obvious contradiction in how racist nazi types like dbkick and jordan peterson and ron paul and grandpa trump think and portray non-whites



It also has a huge nose. Not sure why you need such a racist cartoon, it seems it might be against the rules.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Not sure what happened last night but I assume everyone made it home safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are having a hard time dealing with reality 

Cultural Marxism is a nazi conspiracy

Jordan Peterson peddles that crap

Deal with it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> It also has a huge nose. Not sure why you need such a racist cartoon, it seems it might be against the rules.


That little cartoon was posted by the great Ron Paul on Twitter the other day

How dare you call Ron Paul and his nazi conspiracies racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Ha ha your pissing into the wind with that request.
> 
> Buck demands nothing but absolute agreement


Nah

Sorry you are having a hard time accepting facts

Have your fellow cult members console you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ben Garrison must love you


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You are having a hard time dealing with reality
> 
> Cultural Marxism is a nazi conspiracy
> 
> ...


You got it UB, I'll let you get back to your important work here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Buck is a fucking idiot who lives in his own reality where facts don't matter, and everything is a conspiracy against Jews. lol
> 
> The more evidence you show that JP is not against Jews or any race for that matter, the more Buck doubles down on his biases.
> 
> It's futile, he'll just repeat the same stupid shit and post a meme.


Cultural Marxism is a conspiracy theory that targets Jews 

Jordan Peterson peddles that crap


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> And in a puff of ironic magic Uncle Bumblefuck pops in to prove my point.


so jordan peterson doesn't peddle cultural marxism?

 

or are you claiming that cultural marxism somehow isn;t a racist garbage pile conspiracy theory that targets jews and other minorities?

tell me where the disconnect from reality is, beefkitty


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

still waiting on beefkitty to tell me where i said a false thing.

Cultural Marxism is a conspiracy theory that targets Jews

Jordan Peterson peddles that crap


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 7, 2018)

JP has clearly, and succinctly stated that he is against neo-marxism not cultural marxism. He has no beef with Jews or any other race for that matter. He has explicitly stated this, so your implications and hyperbole mean nothing.

He has a problem with new-age Feminists for example, because they employ a post-modern ideology with a victim narrative chalk full of virtue signaling. 

This is your disconnect from reality.

You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> JP has clearly, and succinctly stated that he is against neo-marxism not cultural marxism. He has no beef with Jews or any other race for that matter. He has explicitly stated this, so your implications and hyperbole mean nothing.
> 
> He has a problem with new-age Feminists for example, because they employ a post-modern ideology with a victim narrative chalk full of virtue signaling.
> 
> ...


so you're just gonna sit there and pretend this doesn;t exist


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 7, 2018)

He posted the name of the article..... and the article says absolutely nothing about Jews. lol

Are you going to pretend these articles don't exist?

https://forward.com/opinion/401008/no-jordan-peterson-is-not-an-anti-semite/

https://jordanbpeterson.com/psychology/on-the-so-called-jewish-question/


Or this straight from jordanpeterson.com?

"The players of identity politics on the far right continue ever-so-pathologically to beat the anti-Semitic drum, pointing to the over-representation of Jews in positions of authority, competence and influence (including revolutionary movements). I’m called upon–sometimes publicly, sometimes on social media platforms–to comment on such matters, and criticized when I hesitate to do so (although God only knows why I would hesitate

So let’s take apart the far-right claims:

First, psychologically speaking: why do the reactionary conspiracy theorists even bother? This is a straightforward matter. If you’re misguided enough to play identity politics, whether on the left or the right, then you require a victim (in the right-wing case, European culture or some variant) and a perpetrator (Jews). Otherwise you can’t play the game (a YouTube video I made explicating the rules can be found here). Once you determine to play, however, you benefit in a number of ways. _You can claim responsibility for the accomplishments of your group you feel racially/ethnically akin to without actually having to accomplish anything yourself._ That’s convenient. _You can identify with the hypothetical victimization of that group and feel sorry for yourself and pleased at your compassion simultaneously_. Another unearned victory. _You simplify your world radically_, as well. All the problems you face now have a cause, and a single one, so you can dispense with the unpleasant difficulty of thinking things through in detail. Bonus. _Furthermore, and most reprehensibly: you now have someone to hate (and, what’s worse, with a good conscience) so your unrecognized resentment and cowardly and incompetent failure to deal with the world forthrightly can find a target, and you can feel morally superior in your consequent persecution_ (see _Germany, Nazi_ for further evidence and information)."


Wow, he sounds so anti-semetic you hapless cock-knuckle. lol Him and his critique of the right-wings conspiracy theory that the Jews are destroying European culture... Let me say that again..... CRITIQUE.




Seems like there's at least some jews that don't think he's racist or Anti-semetic either... strange....

And it seems like JP simultaneously put down right-wing conspiracy nuts, and Nazism in the same paragraph. What now Uncle Bumblefuck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He posted the name of the article..... and the article says absolutely nothing about Jews. lol
> 
> Are you going to pretend these articles don't exist?
> 
> ...



all that typing and yet jordan peterson still peddles cultural marxism, a conspiracy theory which demonizes jews and minorities


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

the best part was where you cited jordanpeterson.com

"but jordan peterson isn't a peddler of anti-semitic, racist conspiracy theories according to jordanpeterson.com!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Are you suggesting first hand information isn't as good as second hand information?
> 
> I know you're an idiot, but even you should understand that Jordan Peterson expressing his views in his own words is better than regurgitating someone else's interpretation of what he said. At least if you give a shit about the truth.


i thought your main strategy here was to disregard what jordan peterson himself puts out there though?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> How does posting an article that someone else wrote equate to putting something out there? Isn't it the person who wrote the article that put it out there?
> 
> And there's no strategy required other than correcting your posts for accuracy.
> 
> ...


If you shared an article that blamed Jews for ruining society, would I be wrong to think you’re an anti Semite?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 7, 2018)

Where in that article does anyone blame Jews?

*From the article;*

"Cultural Marxism is the Marxist dialectic fused with Freudian theory and applied to identity and culture. Like all forms of Marxism, it is based upon categorizing people into abstract groups and then creating a narrative of historical oppression between them. The strategy of Marxists is always to cultivate a victimized group and then convince its members that solidarity is required against the oppressors. This creates resentment and hatred and is how Marxist ideologies fulfill their revolutionary objectives."

So, you're still doubling down on JP is an anti-semite and yet he vigorously denounces anti-semitism while explaining that Jewish people are the most intelligent people, and are rightly so a higher percentage of millionaires and geniuses? That's what you're going with?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Where in that article does anyone blame Jews?
> 
> *From the article;*
> 
> ...


So now you’re arguing cultural Marxism, which Jordan Peterson peddles, isn’t an anti Semitic conspiracy theory ?

Fuck an a, didn’t think anyone could be that fucking stupid


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> *"So let’s take apart the far-right claims:
> 
> First, psychologically speaking: why do the reactionary conspiracy theorists even bother? This is a straightforward matter. If you’re misguided enough to play identity politics, whether on the left or the right, then you require a victim (in the right-wing case, European culture or some variant) and a perpetrator (Jews). Otherwise you can’t play the game (a YouTube video I made explicating the rules can be found here). Once you determine to play, however, you benefit in a number of ways. You can claim responsibility for the accomplishments of your group you feel racially/ethnically akin to without actually having to accomplish anything yourself. That’s convenient. You can identify with the hypothetical victimization of that group and feel sorry for yourself and pleased at your compassion simultaneously. Another unearned victory. You simplify your world radically, as well. All the problems you face now have a cause, and a single one, so you can dispense with the unpleasant difficulty of thinking things through in detail. Bonus. Furthermore, and most reprehensibly: you now have someone to hate (and, what’s worse, with a good conscience) so your unrecognized resentment and cowardly and incompetent failure to deal with the world forthrightly can find a target, and you can feel morally superior in your consequent persecution (see Germany, Nazi for further evidence and information).
> 
> ...


Just stop engaging with him. Responses fuel his fire. You're not going to convince him otherwise, there's no point to responding to him. You've already won the hearts and minds. Let this guy finally die off into obscurity. 

I don't care about your response to this post, Buck. Don't waste your time. I don't even read them._ Nobody does._


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> *"So let’s take apart the far-right claims:
> 
> First, psychologically speaking: why do the reactionary conspiracy theorists even bother? This is a straightforward matter. If you’re misguided enough to play identity politics, whether on the left or the right, then you require a victim (in the right-wing case, European culture or some variant) and a perpetrator (Jews). Otherwise you can’t play the game (a YouTube video I made explicating the rules can be found here). Once you determine to play, however, you benefit in a number of ways. You can claim responsibility for the accomplishments of your group you feel racially/ethnically akin to without actually having to accomplish anything yourself. That’s convenient. You can identify with the hypothetical victimization of that group and feel sorry for yourself and pleased at your compassion simultaneously. Another unearned victory. You simplify your world radically, as well. All the problems you face now have a cause, and a single one, so you can dispense with the unpleasant difficulty of thinking things through in detail. Bonus. Furthermore, and most reprehensibly: you now have someone to hate (and, what’s worse, with a good conscience) so your unrecognized resentment and cowardly and incompetent failure to deal with the world forthrightly can find a target, and you can feel morally superior in your consequent persecution (see Germany, Nazi for further evidence and information).
> 
> ...


well, none of that rambling and nonsense undoes the fact that jordan peterson peddles cultural marxism, which is an anti-semitic and racist conspiracy theory

also, did he cite greg "homosexuality is an infection" cochran?

jesusfuck your cult is dumb


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just stop engaging with him. Responses fuel his fire. You're not going to convince him otherwise, there's no point to responding to him. You've already won the hearts and minds. Let this guy finally die off into obscurity.
> 
> I don't care about your response to this post, Buck. Don't waste your time. I don't even read them._ Nobody does._


do you really buy into any of that pseudo-scientific babble he just posted?

of course you do, peterson's crap is tailor-made for angry young whites like you who can;t get laid


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gregory_Cochran

so peterson cites gregory cochran, who believes that homosexuality is an infection caused by a pathogen, and who works with noted neo-nazi henry haprending?

LOL

you guys are just too much

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Harpending

The Southern Poverty Law Center has documented Harpending's works and statements on race, noting his association with white supremacist groups and referring to his work as an attempt to perpetuate scientific racism. The SPLC notes he attributed stereotypes of different human populations to genetic differences, often saying that Africans, Papua New Guineans, and "Baltimore"[13] (African-Americans) possess the same genetic temperamental predispositions which he said are characterized by "violence, laziness, and a preference for 'mating instead of parenting'",[14] while Europeans and northern Asians "have evolved higher intelligence and 'tend to be more disciplined than people who take life for granted'";[14] he favored mass deportation of illegal immigrants from the United States using FEMA camps as part of the process and did not believe that more money should be spent on education in the United States because he thought the race-based disparities are based on genetics rather than disparities in funding; gave conferences at what the SPLC says are white supremacist groups; and supported eugenics, crediting it in the form of the death penalty for the "genetic pacification" of the western European population.[13]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2018)

this gregory cochran guy that peterson likes to cite is an HBD adherent, aka "human biodiversity", a completely racist, white supremacist pseudoscience.

this is the shit that you guys cite?

fucking pathetic shit


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 8, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just stop engaging with him. Responses fuel his fire. You're not going to convince him otherwise, there's no point to responding to him. You've already won the hearts and minds. Let this guy finally die off into obscurity.
> 
> I don't care about your response to this post, Buck. Don't waste your time. I don't even read them._ Nobody does._


Wise words.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2018)

gregory cochran: the problem with the black species is that they failed to evolve from the neck up like whites did

jordan peterson: i think i will cite this genius for my thesis on how women are like lobsters


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 10, 2018)

UncleBuck can't stand a goy who is smarter than him (Jordan Peterson).


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> UncleBuck can't stand a goy who is smarter than him (Jordan Peterson).


Cultural Marxism is s nazi conspiracy 

Only weakling pathetic whites think Jews are persecuting them 

Sorry you are so fragile and insecure


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 10, 2018)

What a wonderful day to be a smart, good-looking Goy. I think I'll smoke a joint to celebrate. And then watch some JP.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> What a wonderful day to be a smart, good-looking Goy. I think I'll smoke a joint to celebrate. And then watch some JP.


what happened to your cultural marxism sig, socko?


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 10, 2018)

Aww. Are you lonely? Need a shot of your daily negative reinforcement on the Internets? Wookin' pa nub (in all the wrong places)?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Aww. Are you lonely? Need a shot of your daily negative reinforcement on the Internets? Wookin' pa nub (in all the wrong places)?


how's that wall coming along, twopump?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> It seems, you are the fragile and insecure one. Why are you so mean and evil? Don't you have family to love you? What he says must be true and you're really lonely.
> 
> From what I know, "cultural Marxism" is real, and not some "nazi conspiracy." Who except you brought up the jews?
> 
> ...


You could have said much less and I still would have credited you with being just as dumb


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You could have said much less and I still would have credited you with being just as dumb


Point out what I said is false, or are you only a troll like the "god" you believe in? Like I said in another thread, Jews are Henotheistic, they believe in many gods: Yahweh, Elohim, yam-hahar, adonai, el, shadai, etc etc. Or are you just not a very good jew? Or you just fooling with me and want to sick Hashem on me? I say bring it!

Every single word is 100 truth%. I'm a Buddhist. If I lie, the only one who I'm lying to is myself. That would hinder my way towards being a Buddha, which one day I hope to become. 

I've already felt what's called Sotapanna. It's a feeling like you belong to all.

So I don't confuse you, it's what Jews like yourself call: Neshama. If you don't understand, talk to your Rabbi.

Anyways, take care!

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Point out what I said is false, or are you only a troll like the "god" you believe in? Like I said in another thread, Jews are Henotheistic, they believe in many gods: Yahweh, Elohim, yam-hahar, adonai, el, shadai, etc etc. Or are you just not a very good jew? Or you just fooling with me and want to sick Hashem on me? I say bring it!
> 
> Every single word is 100 truth%. I'm a Buddhist. If I lie, the only one who I'm lying to is myself. That would hinder my way towards being a Buddha, which one day I hope to become.
> 
> ...


You need therapy


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You need therapy


Why?

Douglas Kellner, radical democratic lefty professor with a course called cultural Marxism and Cultural Studies, still professor.

Nicholas Drapela, radical republican righty, fired from Oregon State University for Climate Change denial.

Claim by nobody Unclebuck: Cultural Marxism is a Nazi conspiracy theory.
Reality check: cultural Marxism is a valid description for a failed theory describing what eventually turns into an authoritarian nightmare.

Reality check: climate change denial is a conspiracy theory, reality confirmed: Professor claiming said conspiracy was fired.

What do you call it when the reality you espouse is false, and no matter how many others tell you it's false you claim those people persecute you? Hmmm? I call that schizophrenia. Go get a diagnosis before you harm your loved ones, ASAP!

BTW, I'm a libertarian socialist, not some Marxist, neo-Marxist, or cultural Marxist, whatever hipster who yells, "I don't agree, you're a Nazi!"

See, not all lefties are loony toons like yourself, and give your "cause" a bad name.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> . Or are you just not a very good jew?


Buck isn't Jewish... His wife is Jewish but buck himself was brought up in a Catholic family.

Unfortunately for buck and his identity politics that lands him squarely in the "*white straight male*" category..

So in order for buck to get a place on the podium in the oppression Olympics what he appears to be doing is *culturally appropriating *the fucking holocaust to pretend he's under attack and to justify his vile behaviour.

Fucked up innit?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Buck isn't Jewish... His wife is Jewish but buck himself was brought up in a Catholic family.
> 
> Unfortunately for buck and his identity politics that lands him squarely in the "*white straight male*" category..
> 
> ...


Seriously? I thought I read something from him complaining someone else was jew in name only, and saying how he was offending him and all his jewish relatives.

I try to be cultural sensitive and learn how my Buddhism relates to other similar concepts in other religions. Many times, what someone calls a difference, is really just a difference in terminology when considering religion.

I myself am kind of a JuBu. My grandfather is half jewish, but since jews are matriarchal. That's how I know a lot about obscure jew stuff, he told me.

So let me think. That's make me genetically, about 5% or less jew. But according to law of return of Israel, since it's Y-DNA not mDNA, I'm a big fat ZERO jew. So screw it, I call myself 100% Buddhist.

Anyways,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Seriously? I thought I read something from him complaining someone else was jew in name only, and saying how he was offending him and all his jewish relatives.
> 
> I try to be cultural sensitive and learn how my Buddhism relates to other similar concepts in other religions. Many times, what someone calls a difference, is really just a difference in terminology when considering religion.
> 
> ...


Yep seriously. Any of bucks family that is Jewish comes from his wife's side of the family..

Here's buck using that to get his medal in the oppression Olympics



UncleBuck said:


> he is stoking racism, white supremacy, and using nazi propaganda and conspiracy theories to do so.
> 
> do i have to wait until i am in one of trump's concentration camps to complain about it?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 13, 2018)

Awesome thread.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 13, 2018)

peterson on his vice interview

i know the only people that will watch this already know what he was saying before


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 14, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson on his vice interview
> 
> i know the only people that will watch this already know what he was saying before


Don't expect Uncle Bumblefuck to attempt to learn anything. He's an intellectual Luddite.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 14, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Don't expect Uncle Bumblefuck to attempt to learn anything. He's an intellectual Luddite.


I didn't post it for buck. He's shown time and again that he isn't interested in Peterson's own words but would rather listen to what other people have cherry picked and their conclusion on what they think Peterson meant..

I'm going on how I deal with other conspiracy bullshit like 911 truthers or climate deniers. Just posting the raw data for all the lurkers to see and assess for themselves


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I try to be cultural sensitive


by peddling a nazi conspiracy that targets jews and other minorities?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> I didn't post it for buck. He's shown time and again that he isn't interested in Peterson's own words\


are you sure about that?

because it seems like it's you and the other cult members ignoring the fact that peterson peddles "cultural marxism" as a reason why we need to "defend western civilization".

ya know, the exact same thing david duke and the nazi alt-right are all saying


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 14, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> because it seems like it's you and the other cult members ignoring the fact that peterson peddles "cultural marxism" as a reason why we need to "defend western civilization".
> 
> ya know, the exact same thing david duke and the nazi alt-right are all saying


yawn...

who are you trying to convince here with your bullshit?

the far right can say people like *you are toxic*

the right can say people like *you are toxic*

the center can say people like *you are toxic*

and the left can say people like *you are toxic

and the far left when they get a chance will call you toxic too as a straight white male who is culturally appropriating the fucking holocaust... *


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson on his vice interview
> 
> i know the only people that will watch this already know what he was saying before


When you get into the nuance, some people short circuit and revert back to shit posting and safe spaces


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 14, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson on his vice interview
> 
> i know the only people that will watch this already know what he was saying before


I'm curious to see the Kathy Newman interview now, thx for posting it.


----------



## Noinch (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> because it seems like it's you and the other cult members ignoring the fact that peterson peddles "cultural marxism" as a reason why we need to "defend western civilization".
> 
> ya know, the exact same thing david duke and the nazi alt-right are all saying


Hitler was also one of the first leaders for animal rights, but that doesn't mean if you agree with animal rights you agree with hitlers ideology. Saying the 'nazi alt-right' are against marxism so if anyone else is against marxism that = bad is an absolutely pathetic argument


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm curious to see the Kathy Newman interview now, thx for posting it.







It's well worth watching as it's a perfect example of how people try to misrepresent Peterson

That and Peterson destroys her with the "gotcha" moment


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Hitler was also one of the first leaders for animal rights, but that doesn't mean if you agree with animal rights you agree with hitlers ideology. Saying the 'nazi alt-right' are against marxism so if anyone else is against marxism that = bad is an absolutely pathetic argument


It's even more pathetic than you think as buck has to play 6 steps to Kevin bacon to get to the "cultural Marxism" bit


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 15, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Hitler was also one of the first leaders for animal rights, but that doesn't mean if you agree with animal rights you agree with hitlers ideology. Saying the 'nazi alt-right' are against marxism so if anyone else is against marxism that = bad is an absolutely pathetic argument


Good observation. If you spend about an hour learning about the Logical Fallacies described by Aristotle about, oh, 2300 years ago, you'll never be part of the Cult of Liberalism again. Could be why schools dropped Latin and classical education.


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> It's well worth watching as it's a perfect example of how people try to misrepresent Peterson
> 
> That and Peterson destroys her with the "gotcha" moment


Thanks! I find the misrepresentation of JPs ideas to often be more fascinating than what he is actually talking about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yawn...
> 
> who are you trying to convince here with your bullshit?
> 
> ...


toxic is peddling nazi conspiracy theories


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When you get into the nuance, some people short circuit and revert back to shit posting and safe spaces


where is the nuance in jordan peterson's professed belief that jews are riling other minorities to persecute whites and destroy "western civilization"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Hitler was also one of the first leaders for animal rights, but that doesn't mean if you agree with animal rights you agree with hitlers ideology. Saying the 'nazi alt-right' are against marxism so if anyone else is against marxism that = bad is an absolutely pathetic argument


"cultural marxism" is a nazi conspiracy theory which is very popular with the neo-nazi "alt right" and is peddled by people like KKK leader david duke, neo-nazi eugenicist phillipe rushton, and many others.

no one who is not a racist bag of shit advocates for this nazi conspiracy theory, unlike animal rights.

you have limited mental abilities to make such a poor, stupid, shitty analogy.

try to do better in the future


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> It's even more pathetic than you think as buck has to play 6 steps to Kevin bacon to get to the "cultural Marxism" bit


nope.

jordan peterson posts about cultural marxism, citing the "frankfurt school" conspiracy directly. that's zero steps.

he also spews on about it in one of his books apparently, not that i will ever read any of his repackaged neo-nazism garbage

when you have to resort to lies as you are doing, you know you have a weak position


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> toxic is peddling nazi conspiracy theories


Whooooosh!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Whooooosh!!!!


 


care to review some of the contents of this article peddling nazi conspiracy? 

it is rather racist as fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

or maybe we can talk about lobsters!

someone please tell me you want to talk about lobsters

or maybe let's discuss how wearing makeup at work is an invitation to sexual harassment, even sexual assault


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4165618
> 
> 
> care to review some of the contents of this article peddling nazi conspiracy?
> ...


ive read it already...

how about you quote the "racist as fuck" parts rater than just alluding to it with a screenshot rater than a link


UncleBuck said:


> or maybe we can talk about lobsters!
> 
> someone please tell me you want to talk about lobsters
> 
> or maybe let's discuss how wearing makeup at work is an invitation to sexual harassment, even sexual assault



ahh full on frothy meltdown again

the makeup was readdressed in the rogan post on the last page

you wouldnt understand but everyone else here seems perfectly able to


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> ive read it already...
> 
> how about you quote the "racist as fuck" parts rater than just alluding to it with a screenshot rater than a link
> 
> ...


so do you sexually harass women at work who wear makeup? 

(this is a hypothetical since you are clearly unemployable)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

is racism against black people in america due to white racists, or jews who are riling up all thiose pesky minorities?

jordanpeterson says the latter

*This trend is not being driven by white prejudice. It is being driven by ideology. The reason race relations in America continue to deteriorate is the cultural Marxist philosophies being taught relentlessly in schools and colleges across the nation.*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so do you sexually harass women at work who wear makeup?
> 
> (this is a hypothetical since you are clearly unemployable)


ha ha the desperation to be right is almost palpable in your post

still desperately wrong tho


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> is racism against black people in america due to white racists, or jews who are riling up all thiose pesky minorities?
> 
> jordanpeterson says the latter
> 
> *This trend is not being driven by white prejudice. It is being driven by ideology. The reason race relations in America continue to deteriorate is the cultural Marxist philosophies being taught relentlessly in schools and colleges across the nation.*





> The strategy of Marxists is always to cultivate a victimized group and then convince its members that solidarity is required against the oppressors. This creates resentment and hatred and is how Marxist ideologies fulfill their revolutionary objectives.





> Marxism is always cloaked in high-sounding utopian rhetoric. This is a ruse. What cultural Marxists seek has nothing to do with true diversity, social harmony or universal tolerance. They don’t want the races getting along. They seek power. The solution for the perceived injustices that Cultural Marxists have manufactured is radical social engineering. The power to carry out this social engineering must be given, of course, to a politically-correct elite determined to remake society along ideological lines.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Embrace the conspiracy! That’s it!

Jews are destroying everything you hold dear and the only people smart enough to uncover their devious plan are the right wing fascists!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Embrace the conspiracy! That’s it!
> 
> Jews are destroying everything you hold dear and the only people smart enough to uncover their devious plan are the right wing fascists!


no body but you is talking about jews here buck.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> no body but you is talking about jews here buck.....


Cultural Marxism is s conspiracy theory against the Jews

Peterson peddles it

Learn to accept reality


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Cultural Marxism is s conspiracy theory against the Jews
> 
> Peterson peddles it
> 
> Learn to accept reality


yawn...

who are you trying to convince here with your bullshit?

the far right can say people like *you are toxic*

the right can say people like *you are toxic*

the center can say people like *you are toxic*

and the left can say people like *you are toxic

and the far left when they get a chance will call you toxic too as a straight white male who is culturally appropriating the fucking holocaust... *


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yawn...
> 
> who are you trying to convince here with your bullshit?
> 
> ...


sorry you can't accept reality

the daily caller article does a fairly decent job of elucidating how disgustingly racist the cultural marxism conspiracy theory is against jews, black people, gay people, women, immigrants, and so on and so forth

do you want to talk about how makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment now? or maybe about your three dozen transgender friends? or lobsters?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry you can't accept reality
> 
> the daily caller article does a fairly decent job of elucidating how disgustingly racist the cultural marxism conspiracy theory is against jews, black people, gay people, women, immigrants, and so on and so forth


No it just talks about how people like yourself likes to turn them into victims to further your own gains

Bit like you pretending to be Jewish



> do you want to talk about how makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment now?


No need everyone here already know what was said and how pathetic your argument is


> or maybe about your three dozen transgender friends?


not 3 but definitely over a dozen

It might sound strange to you as a straight white male but someone like me who is bisexual I have a slightly different pool of people who I associate with


> or lobsters?


I'll leave that to Peterson.

It's cool tho I know you'll never bother to find out what he means


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> No it just talks about how people like yourself likes to turn them into victims to further your own gains
> 
> Bit like you pretending to be Jewish
> 
> ...


maybe we can talk about how jordan peterson cites "HBD" adherents who say that homosexuality is caused by a pathogen and black people just forgot to evolve from the neck up

is that why peterson says businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe we can talk about how jordan peterson cites "HBD" adherents who say that homosexuality is caused by a pathogen and black people just forgot to evolve from the neck up
> 
> is that why peterson says businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they don't like black people?


Why do we need to talk about your bullshit?

We are well and truly into the pointing and laughing at you stage right now....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Why do we need to talk about your bullshit?
> 
> We are well and truly into the pointing and laughing at you stage right now....


"laughing at you stage right now"

nice try

so you do not want to talk about peterson's alliance with pseudo-science racists who claim that homosexuality is a disease caused by a pathogen, and that black people did not "evolve from the neck up"?

he thinks those people are good enough to cite to support his own pseudo-scientific bullshit.

yeah, i wouldn;t want to talk about that if i were you either. fucking embarrassing


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "laughing at you stage right now"
> 
> nice try
> 
> ...


yawn...

he cited a study that said that jewish were slightly more intelligent on average and said that we should be happy...

is this evidence of his hatred of jewish people?

your all over the place here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> he cited a study that said that jewish were slightly more intelligent on average


oh, you mean the pseudo-scientific work of racism by charles murray, 'the bell curve', which argues that black people are naturally less intelligent, even borderline retarded?

EXCELLENT REBUTTAL!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you mean the pseudo-scientific work of racism by charles murray, 'the bell curve', which argues that black people are naturally less intelligent, even borderline retarded?
> 
> EXCELLENT REBUTTAL!


he cited gregory cochran...

everything with you is a game of seven steps of kevin bacon isnt it?..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> he cited gregory cochran...
> 
> everything with you is a game of seven steps of kevin bacon isnt it?..


Is that the same Gregory Cochran who says homosexuality is caused by a pathogen, who is an adherent of the ultra-racist “hbd” philosophy and claims black people are just naturally borderline retarded?

Peterson cited that fucking guy?

lofuckingl


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is that the same Gregory Cochran who says homosexuality is caused by a pathogen, who is an adherent of the ultra-racist “hbd” philosophy and claims black people are just naturally borderline retarded?
> 
> Peterson cited that fucking guy?
> 
> lofuckingl


funny enough enough peterson didnt cite any of that

he just said that jewish people are slightly more intelligent on average

if peterson does ever cite any of the other stuff then please come back to me about it

but for now i have no interest playing your game of kevin bacon..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> funny enough enough peterson didnt cite any of that
> 
> he just said that jewish people are slightly more intelligent on average
> 
> ...


That “Jewish people are more intelligent “ things comes from the ultra-racist Charles Murray book, ‘the bell curve’, which also posits that black people are just naturally borderline retarded 

Your defense is that Peterson cited pseudoscience for white supremacists and other assorted race war clowns 

God help you


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> That “Jewish people are more intelligent “ things comes from the ultra-racist Charles Murray book, ‘the bell curve’, which also posits that black people are just naturally borderline retarded
> 
> Your defense is that Peterson cited pseudoscience for white supremacists and other assorted race war clowns
> 
> God help you


seven steps of kevin bacon?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> seven steps of kevin bacon?


jordan peterson directly citing an ultra-racist pseudoscience pamphlet for white supremacists seems like zero degrees of separation to me


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson directly citing an *ultra-racist pseudoscience pamphlet for white supremacists* seems like zero degrees of separation to me


yeah well that didnt happen so i guess its all cool

now dont worry this isnt for you. its for all the lurkers out there that still have some Independence of thought






it gets more into the meat of it from 14mins onwards


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah well that didnt happen


yes it did

the "jews have higher IQs" argument he used is from 'the bell curve' by charles murray, a racist piece of pseudoscience which claims black people have IQs that make them borderline retarded

you have problems dealing with reality and are in a white supremacist cult


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson directly citing an ultra-racist pseudoscience pamphlet for white supremacists seems like zero degrees of separation to me


I would like to virtue signal, by stating for the record, that I disavow all ultra-racist pseudoscience pamphlet pushers. We stand together on that Buck! All others are beneath us, my humble friend.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes it did
> 
> the "jews have higher IQs" argument he used is from 'the bell curve' by charles murray, a racist piece of pseudoscience which claims black people have IQs that make them borderline retarded
> 
> you have problems dealing with reality and are in a white supremacist cult


seven steps of kevin bacon?

this is beyond pathetic

maybe you should watch the video 14mins in that i posted


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you should watch the video


Pathetic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I would like to virtue signal, by stating for the record, that I disavow all ultra-racist pseudoscience pamphlet pushers. We stand together on that Buck! All others are beneath us, my humble friend.


No you don’t fatass


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah well that didnt happen so i guess its all cool
> 
> now dont worry this isnt for you. its for all the lurkers out there that still have some Independence of thought
> 
> ...


He speaks highly of Jewish intelligence and hard for me not to agree that intelligence and value of a life, or virtue, are different measurements.


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No you don’t fatass


Always have and always will, my friend.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Pathetic


sure why not look at what a person says on the matter when you can just play 7 steps of kevin bacon to pretend you know whats going on


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> He speaks highly of Jewish intelligence and hard for me not to agree that intelligence and value of a life, or virtue, are different measurements.


I don’t even have to ask you what you think of Charles Murray’s racist ass book

Your celebration alongside white supremacists on election night tells me everything


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> sure why not look at what a person says on the matter when you can just play 7 steps of kevin bacon to pretend you know whats going on


He directly cited Charles Murray’s racist pseudoscience 

How many degrees of separation is that?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> He speaks highly of Jewish intelligence and hard for me not to agree that intelligence and value of a life, or virtue, are different measurements.


but but but!!

"nazi"

"facist"

"anti semite"

"racist"

meh....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He directly cited Charles Murray’s racist pseudoscience
> 
> How many degrees of separation is that?


directly?? 
directly
dɪˈrɛktli,dʌɪˈrɛktli/
_adverb_
adverb: *directly*

1.
without changing direction or stopping.
"they went directly to the restaurant"
synonyms: straight, right, in a straight line, as the crow flies, by a direct route, without deviation, in a beeline, by the shortest route
"the hijacker ordered the crew to fly directly to New York"
at once; immediately.
"I went directly after breakfast"
synonyms: immediately, at once, instantly, right away, straight away, now, instantaneously, post-haste, without delay, without hesitation, forthwith;More
quickly, speedily, promptly;
soon, as soon as possible, shortly, in a little while, in a second, in a moment, in a trice, in a flash, in (less than) no time, in no time at all, before you know it;
_informal_pronto, double quick, p.d.q. (pretty damn quick), before you can say Jack Robinson, in a bit, in a jiffy, in two shakes (of a lamb's tail);
_informal_in a tick, in two ticks, in a mo;
_archaic_anon
"she'll be down here directly"
dated
in a little while; soon.
"I'll be back directly"

2.
with nothing or no one in between.
"the decisions directly affect people's health"
synonyms: face to face, personally, in person, without an intermediary, at first hand, head on, direct, man to man;
tête-à-tête
"he'd never spoken directly to his lordship"
wow i would love to see a citation of that one..

i'll be sat here holding my breath for it...........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> directly??
> directly
> dɪˈrɛktli,dʌɪˈrɛktli/
> _adverb_
> ...


He cited Charles Murray’s racist ass book directly


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I don’t even have to ask you what you think of Charles Murray’s racist ass book
> 
> Your celebration alongside white supremacists on election night tells me everything


Not familiar with Charles Murray or his book.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He cited Charles Murray’s racist ass book directly


******citation needed*******


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> ******citation needed*******


Yeah, it had to be some other racist pseudoscience book


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so nothing but bare faced assertion from you then?
> 
> i must say its pretty disappointing from someone who claims to be a jewish person with an iq of 140+
> 
> ...


just accept reality. he was citing chrales murray and his racist ass pseudoscience book 'the bell curve'

that's where the claim of higher jewish IQ comes in. the flipside is that the same book basically calls black people borderline retarded

god you're dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Hmmmm...... I think Uncle Bumblefuck is back in la-la land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sam harris had ultra-racist charles murray on his little podcast a while back. they talked about how black people were just naturally less intelligent than whites

pseudoscience. no basis in fact whatsoever. harris tries to peddle this racism as the scientific consensus

your cult is kinda fucked up


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just accept reality. he was citing chrales murray and his racist ass pseudoscience book 'the bell curve'
> 
> that's where the claim of higher jewish IQ comes in. the flipside is that the same book basically calls black people borderline retarded
> 
> god you're dumb.


Again with your 7 steps of Kevin bacon


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> sam harris had ultra-racist charles murray on his little podcast a while back. they talked about how black people were just naturally less intelligent than whites
> 
> pseudoscience. no basis in fact whatsoever. harris tries to peddle this racism as the scientific consensus
> 
> ...


You are a stupid person.....lol

Talking about differences in people is not racist, even if those difference make over sensitive people like yourself feel bad.

It takes a professional victim complex to blow up inocuous things up like UBF does.

So far the only one behaving in a cult like manner is you. You've demonstrated an inability to accept new and compelling information based on your currently held incorrect and preconceived beliefs.

You don't even make sense.... 

"JP uses words and so do Nazis therefore he is a nazi." - you 

At *best* that is how stupid you sound to literally everyone who has read this thread.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just accept reality. he was citing chrales murray and his racist ass pseudoscience book 'the bell curve'
> 
> that's where the claim of higher jewish IQ comes in. the flipside is that the same book basically calls black people borderline retarded
> 
> god you're dumb.


Clearly spoken by someone who has done no research of their own and has only regurgitated other peoples opinions. 

It must be easy to be you, Buck.... You've never had an original thought in your life. You just vomit up whatever hyperbolic-ultra left wing garbage you copy/paste from huff post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Again with your 7 steps of Kevin bacon


Except it is zero steps

Deal with reality


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are a stupid person.....lol
> 
> Talking about differences in people is not racist, even if those difference make over sensitive people like yourself feel bad.
> 
> ...


Charles Murray believes black people are naturally less intelligent than whites. Sam Harris has him on his show and claimed that was the scientific consensus 

It is not. Murray peddles pseudoscience (which Peterson cited)

Sorry facts upset you. Your cult is racist as fuck


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Except it is zero steps
> 
> Deal with reality


go on then show those steps...

ive never seen peterson cite murray....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Clearly spoken by someone who has done no research of their own and has only regurgitated other peoples opinions.
> 
> It must be easy to be you, Buck.... You've never had an original thought in your life. You just vomit up whatever hyperbolic-ultra left wing garbage you copy/paste from huff post.


You’re angry and unhinged and not even attempting to rebut the facts I am calmly stating about ultra-racist Charles Murray and his racist pseudoscience 

Do you believe black people are just naturally less intelligent as Charles Murray and Sam Harris do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> go on then show those steps...
> 
> ive never seen peterson cite murray....


Peterson’s claim that Jews are more intelligent is taken directly from Charles Murray’s racist pseudoscience


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Peterson’s claim that Jews are more intelligent is taken directly from Charles Murray’s racist pseudoscience


no its not he cited gregory cochrans paper Natural History of Ashkenazi Intelligence

thats one step and no sign of murray


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> no its not he cited gregory cochrans paper Natural History of Ashkenazi Intelligence
> 
> thats one step and no sign of murray


Cochran?

The guy who says homosexuality is caused by a pathogen?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Cochran?
> 
> The guy who says homosexuality is caused by a pathogen?


i dunno its definatley cochran the guy who isnt murray....

you said directly cited no steps jordan peterson cited murray

put up or shut the fuck up with your lies


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dunno its definatley cochran the guy who isnt murray....
> 
> you said directly cited no steps jordan peterson cited murray
> 
> put up or shut the fuck up with your lies


Do you think homosexuality is caused by a pathogen?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you think homosexuality is caused by a pathogen?


buck-- peterson is a nazi facist jew hater
peterson -- jews are slightly on average above inteligence, thats good for people
buck -- a ha!! you all must think homosexuality is cause by a pathogen....

keep it up buck everyone here can see what your doing

have you convinced a single person in this thread that your right?

or just showed yourself up as a caricture of excatly the sort of person peterson is talking about??

oh and i dont mean the jews with that as you are not jewish


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd never heard of Charles Murray, now I'm listening to a 2 hour long podcast between him and Sam Harris that's incredibly interesting.

Thanks, Buck!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> buck-- peterson is a nazi facist jew hater
> peterson -- jews are slightly on average above inteligence, thats good for people
> buck -- a ha!! you all must think homosexuality is cause by a pathogen....
> 
> ...


So is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'd never heard of Charles Murray, now I'm listening to a 2 hour long podcast between him and Sam Harris that's incredibly interesting.
> 
> Thanks, Buck!


Enjoy your indoctrination into racist pseudoscience


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 17, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Enjoy your indoctrination into racist pseudoscience


No indoctrination required. Just careful examination of peer-reviewed science.

I can't help it that you don't like facts that make you upset. That is a personal problem that you need to work through.... Or don't ..... I really don't give a fuck what you do, or if you're alive to respond to this for that matter.

The rest of us adults, that don't have temper tantrums about things that make us question our beliefs, will be just fine..... You can continue to metaphorically throw poop and shriek like an retarded child.

Summed up; you are the adult version of plugging your ears and screaming "doodey head!" at people.


----------



## lespaulgreen (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey beef, I really enjoy reading your posts!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 17, 2018)

lespaulgreen said:


> Hey beef, I really enjoy reading your posts!!


Thanks! Hopefully, people can see the reason behind them instead of Buck's hyperbole and virtue signaling. 






This is a fantastic interview, and they talk about the most controversial aspects of his book, and address the criticisms.


----------



## lespaulgreen (Jul 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, people can see the reason behind them instead of Buck's hyperbole and virtue signaling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey Buck;


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No indoctrination required. Just careful examination of peer-reviewed science.
> 
> I can't help it that you don't like facts that make you upset. That is a personal problem that you need to work through.... Or don't ..... I really don't give a fuck what you do, or if you're alive to respond to this for that matter.
> 
> ...


There is no peer reviewed science or facts in Charles Murray’s racist book

Do you honestly believe that black people are just naturally less intelligent?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, people can see the reason behind them instead of Buck's hyperbole and virtue signaling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They try to claim Murray’s racist pseudoscience enjoys scientific consensus

It doesn’t


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Hey Buck;


You’re just spamming alt right white supremacist propaganda now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

this guy is just nuts


----------



## lespaulgreen (Jul 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Hey Buck;


That my friend is Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> There is no peer reviewed science or facts in Charles Murray’s racist book
> 
> Do you honestly believe that black people are just naturally less intelligent?


No scientific basis to *anything* in his book, eh? That's not what the APA task force found out in its parallel investigation. 

You are a stupid person. lol



> In response to the controversy surrounding _The Bell Curve_, the American Psychological Association's Board of Scientific Affairs established a special task force to publish an investigative report focusing solely on the research presented in the book, not necessarily the policy recommendations that were made.[17] In their final report, titled Intelligence: Knowns and Unknowns,[18] some of the task force's findings supported or were consistent with statements from _The Bell Curve_. They agreed that:
> 
> 
> Intelligence test scores have a correlation of 0.5 with GPA and 0.55 with the number of years in school.[19]
> ...


Murray, who's work was *at least* partially confirmed by the APA, has no scientific merit..... right...... 

Again, you are a stupid person. Just because you don't like facts, doesn't mean they go away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No scientific basis to *anything* in his book, eh? That's not what the APA task force found out in its parallel investigation.
> 
> You are a stupid person. lol
> 
> ...


So you’re saying black people are just naturally dumb?


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

Nothing promotes like over the top outrage. No finger pointing but someone in this thread is a master promoter. Lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So you’re saying black people are just naturally dumb?


I'm saying that if it's the case that black people on average are less intelligent than white and Asians, that we shouldn't just ignore this fact because it makes you feel icky. 

Apparently, you don't give a flying fuck about what is or isn't you just want to feel good and virtuous.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 18, 2018)

Any more VOX articles to site?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 4167227
> 
> Any more VOX articles to site?


Was there even one single thing in that article which was untrue, fresh nazi recruit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Nothing promotes like over the top outrage. No finger pointing but someone in this thread is a master promoter. Lol


Your buddy beefkitty is saying black people are just naturally dumber than whites 

You buy into that tripe too, welfare sponge?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Your buddy beefkitty is saying black people are just naturally dumber than whites
> 
> You buy into that tripe too, welfare sponge?


Where did I say "black people are dumber than whites"?

lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Where did I say "black people are dumber than whites"?
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 4167298


Look 3 or 4 posts up 

Hell, you even defended Charles Murray 

That shithead is a fucking white supremacist


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Your buddy beefkitty is saying black people are just naturally dumber than whites
> 
> You buy into that tripe too, welfare sponge?


Aren't you the guy that brags about how smart you are? I don't equate virtue with intelligence. All souls are equal.


----------



## cogitech (Jul 18, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Democratic socialism"
> "_But Venezuela, though?_"
> "Sweden, Norway, Denmark..."
> "_Ya, but... Vene..zuela?_"


Sweden, Denmark and Norway are Social Democracies.

Social Democracy does not equal Democratic Socialism. Not even close.

But we can thank Bernie Sanders for fucking up that distinction and further reducing the literacy of the USA.

https://www.investors.com/politics/commentary/denmark-tells-bernie-sanders-to-stop-calling-it-socialist/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, where did I say it? I didn't say it 3 or 4 posts up, dipshit.
> 
> Where did I say "black people are dumber than whites"?
> 
> ...


So Murray’s data is correct?

Black people are just born dumber than whites?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Aren't you the guy that brags about how smart you are? I don't equate virtue with intelligence. All souls are equal.


So you’re in agreement with beefkitty, got it

No wonder you’re so comfortable with white supremacists


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So you’re in agreement with beefkitty, got it
> 
> No wonder you’re so comfortable with white supremacists


I'm pretty agreeable with all of the honorable people in this thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm pretty agreeable with all of the honorable people in this thread.


well little wonder a white power junky like you would call a guy praising charles murray's racist pseudoscience honorable

yes or no: black people are just naturally less intelligent than white people


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> well little wonder a white power junky like you would call a guy praising charles murray's racist pseudoscience honorable
> 
> yes or no: black people are just naturally less intelligent than white people


I favor judging people as individuals, if you are going to judge. Is that ok? So I'll go with no to your question because it is ultimately irrelevant. We ultimately all interact as individuals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I favor judging people as individuals, if you are going to judge. Is that ok? So I'll go with no to your question because it is ultimately irrelevant. We ultimately all interact as individuals.


why do you think your buddy beefkitten says charles murray's work, which states that black people are naturally less intelligent than whites, is "true and predictive"?

kind of a nasty and racist belief to hold, don't ya think?


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you think your buddy beefkitten says charles murray's work, which states that black people are naturally less intelligent than whites, is "true and predictive"?
> 
> kind of a nasty and racist belief to hold, don't ya think?


I'm not familiar enough on the topic of Charles Murray to give an opinion.

But based on your track record, I am naturally skeptical of your judgement.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm not familiar enough on the topic of Charles Murray to give an opinion.


i've already told you everything you need to know. charles murray says black people are naturally not as intelligent as whites.

your buddy beefkitty says that his work, which is best described as racist pseudoscience, is "true and predictive"

don't you think that is a nasty and racist belief to hold?


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i've already told you everything you need to know. charles murray says black people are naturally not as intelligent as whites.
> 
> your buddy beefkitty says that his work, which is best described as racist pseudoscience, is "true and predictive"
> 
> don't you think that is a nasty and racist belief to hold?


Within the context of his remarks I have no reason to judge beef a racist. None.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Within the context of his remarks I have no reason to judge beef a racist. None.


beefkitten says that charles murray's work, which states that black people are just less intelligent than whites, is "true and predictive"

and you see nothing racist about that

and you still wonder why everyone thinks you're a racist?


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> beefkitten says that charles murray's work, which states that black people are just less intelligent than whites, is "true and predictive"
> 
> and you see nothing racist about that
> 
> and you still wonder why everyone thinks you're a racist?


I don't accept your premise. Is strawman the correct fallacy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I don't accept your premise. Is strawman the correct fallacy?


you also don't accept the fact that you celebrated trump;'s illegitimate election alongside white supremacists even though i have screenshots of it

you like to deny reality when faced with your own racism

it's a rather childish and stupid strategy which doesn't work, hence why everyone knows you;re a racist


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you also don't accept the fact that you celebrated trump;'s illegitimate election alongside white supremacists even though i have screenshots of it
> 
> you like to deny reality when faced with your own racism
> 
> it's a rather childish and stupid strategy which doesn't work, hence why everyone knows you;re a racist


Lulz


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, where did I say it? I didn't say it 3 or 4 posts up, dipshit.
> 
> Where did I say "black people are dumber than whites"?
> 
> ...


While I admire your enthusiasm, I must object to Sam Harris. He isn't a very nice person.

It's alright to have a difference of opinion, but it's something altogether wrong to insist others amongst your "kind" adopt your ways.

He doesn't consider Buddhism real, and only like certain aspects of it. It's like calling yourself a Marxist, then saying, "we can do the same, but with capitalism, and no worker rights?" Huh? WTF? See what I mean. 

Yet that's exactly what Sam Harris does. He likes the meditation done his way, but thinks of "reincarnation" or rebirth as nonsense and we must strip it from Buddhism for their own good. Because in his view that was only put there because in his time, he had to, otherwise he would've been executed or something.

That's totally hilarious. In Hindu culture it's said that there were millions of Gods, because everything is God. If you pray to a rock, you're praying to Brahma, because God created rocks.

It wasn't until Abrahamic religions like Muslims and Christians came and tried to conquer India, that such ideas of "heretics" was a thing. 

You could worship Shiva, Brahma, Krishna, Rudra, Kali, Agni, etc, etc, etc, it didn't matter. You could worship nothing, like a Charvakas. No one, not even a Charvakas would call you a heretic, and say, "no you can't do this, you are wrong, you must be like me."

Nope, they left you alone, even if you're a weirdo who prays to trees or rocks.

Because to the Hindu, they realize these are what's called a Murti, or a representation of Brahma, not Brahma himself. Even if you worship Shiva, that's Brahma. Both are the same, since neither can be said to be different from Brahma. It's only how you visualize Brahma.

So Sam Harris goes against the very foundation of what Hinduism, Vedic, and Buddhist thought is all about, and brings with him baggage from western culture who must think, " you're not like me, we will bomb you, give you Democracy, and then you'll be free!"

To that I say: Fuck you Sam Harris!

Always,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## cogitech (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> While I admire your enthusiasm, I must object to Sam Harris. He isn't a very nice person.
> 
> It's alright to have a difference of opinion, but it's something altogether wrong to insist others amongst your "kind" adopt your ways.
> 
> ...


Please point me to examples where Sam Harris insists that others "adopt his ways." 

Also, it seems to me that Sam would be more than willing to discuss Buddhism and Hinduism with you and would be open to adjusting his interpretation in the face of convincing arguments.

Does his current opinion really offend you so much as to illicit a "fuck you!"? This is a very uncharacteristic response from a student/proponent of Buddhism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> How is it racist if it's true?


so you are saying black people are just naturally less intelligent than whites

yes or no


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Please point me to examples where Sam Harris insists that others "adopt his ways."
> 
> Also, it seems to me that Sam would be more than willing to discuss Buddhism and Hinduism with you and would be open to adjusting his interpretation in the face of convincing arguments.
> 
> Does his current opinion really offend you so much as to illicit a "fuck you!"? This is a very uncharacteristic response from a student/proponent of Buddhism.


Since you seem sincere, not like many on here I'll clue you into the real Sam Harris agenda.

https://samharris.org/killing-the-buddha/

"Given the degree to which religion still inspires human conflict, and impedes genuine inquiry, I believe that merely being a self-described “Buddhist” is to be complicit in the world’s violence and ignorance to an unacceptable degree."

Seriously? Who besides hard core totally hateful atheists says such non-sense. Anywhere you look, Buddhism is seen as one of the most peaceful religions.

"Indeed, there are ideas within Buddhism that are so incredible as to render the dogma of the virgin birth plausible by comparison. No one is served by a mode of discourse that treats such pre-literate notions as integral to our evolving discourse about the nature of the human mind."

Really? Vedic texts at the time of the Buddha are some of the oldest religious and early scientific literature.

Yes, mine could seem an uncharacteristic response form a Buddhist. But, his views are also very uncharacteristic of what Buddhists believe.

So sorry, my "Fuck you" towards Sam Harris still stands.

And look up his stance on torture. Hint he's very pro-torture. But notice how he says it's Buddhism who are the cause of violence? Odd huh?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you are saying black people are just naturally less intelligent than whites
> 
> yes or no


I'm not saying anything. But apparently the data shows that on average, black people score lower on IQ tests than whites, Jews, and Asians.

Are you claiming this isn't true? If you are, demonstrate that there is no genetic component to IQ because that's what you're claiming....that there is no genetic component to intelligence and that there are no difference between races. Despite the fact that there are marked documented physical and genealogical differences between races.

I see no evidence suggesting that IQ is a learned thing/completely environmental, and tons of evidence that suggests that IQ is at least 50% determined by genetic differences.

I'm not certain that black people are on average less intelligent, but that seems to be what the data shows. At the very least this should be studied more.

Unlike you I don't believe in the supression of data that makes people feel "icky" simply to spare their feelings. In fact, fuck your feelings.

Again, these are averages not certainties. There are lots of smart black and white folks, it just happen that when you move to the right of the bell curve of 'G' you start to see less whites, blacks, and latinos and you start seeing more Jews and Asians.... C'est la vie.

How is this racist? Facts are not racist.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Since you seem sincere, not like many on here I'll clue you into the real Sam Harris agenda.
> 
> https://samharris.org/killing-the-buddha/
> 
> ...


All religions are retarded, and Buddhists have done their share of violence.

Go tell the Rhohingya that Buddhists are peaceful.

Maybe you should pick up a book once in a while....you might learn something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

Beefkitty’s Jordan Peterson thread has devolved into him screaming that blacks are just genetically dumber than everyone else



10/10


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey beefkitty,

Two unrelated people raised in the same environment will have closer iq scores, on average, than identical twins raised in different environments

So you may want to rethink the racist YouTube Pseudoscience you are unquestioningly gobbling up

Ya dumb racist cult member


----------



## cogitech (Jul 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Since you seem sincere, not like many on here I'll clue you into the real Sam Harris agenda.
> 
> https://samharris.org/killing-the-buddha/
> 
> ...


You've cherry-picked quotes from that article. On their own, they do seem harsh. However, I read the article objectively and thoroughly and it seems to me that Sam holds the wisdom and insight of *Buddhist practices* in very high esteem compared to other religions. His argument against Buddhism as a "religion" is that it simply serves to divide - to exclude non-Buddhists, and to perpetuate religiosity. Let's face it, Christians and Muslims could benefit just as much from Buddhist practices - but they don't even entertain the thought of doing so because they are not "Buddhist". Likewise, people who call themselves Buddhists but do not adhere to Buddhist practices are merely "perpetuating religiosity" and in so doing are complicit in the violence borne by religion in general. This may seem like an extreme assessment, but perhaps it is more fair than you think it is.

I will agree that Sam is a stubborn, die hard empiricist who seemingly leaves no room whatsoever for intuition, Mysticism or alternative definitions of "the divine." But I do not believe that Sam harbours specific malice for Buddhists. The fact that he finds some redeeming qualities in Buddhist practices as they relate to the sciences of the mind is noteworthy. I can't remember him saying anything remotely like this about Christianity or Islam.

Perhaps give Sam the benefit of the doubt. I do not believe he is malicious, and I do not believe that he is singling out Buddhism here for any other reason except that he finds some of the Buddhist practices to be full of untapped practical potential - and he would like to see the "religious" portions stripped away so we could all benefit from these practices.

Just the way I see it.


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 20, 2018)

If you had a choice in your next life of being a decent human being of average or low intelligence, or an indecent human being of very high intelligence, which would you choose? Why?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are a moron.
> 
> It is well established that genes make up *at least 50%* of a persons IQ potential. I don't know which cracker-jack box your "information" came from.... but you really should stop reading buzzfeed and VOX articles. They're bad for your brain.
> 
> ...


Foaming at the mouth

Jesus dude calm down

Black people aren’t just naturally dumber than everyone else because you watched a YouTube video filled with racist pseudoscience 

But hey, good thread. Really exposing you for who you are: a racist who thinks YouTube is the best information source. AKA the basis of the professor racist’s cult


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh Uncle Bumblefuck. I'm calm.
> 
> But it's nice to see you resort to silly little antics because you know you're wrong but have no recourse. Easier to change the topic to something like.... youtube evidence that doesn't exist. Peterson is an academic, that cites academic research most of the time.
> 
> ...


This foray into you calling black people dumb by nature started when you showcased Peterson citing some idiot who thinks that homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> This foray into you calling black people dumb by nature started when you showcased Peterson citing some idiot who thinks that homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


Another topic change....

You really want to get off the topic of IQ and heredity, don't you? 

I'm sure we can agree that being wrong about something doesn't mean you're wrong about everything, right? I mean, the repercussions of you saying 'no' means you're admitting that because you were wrong about heredity and IQ that you're wrong about everything we've been discussing.

It doesn't matter what evidence is shown, clearly you don't care about facts. 

I'm curious what your next outlandish claim or strawman will be though... please, go on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Another topic change....


beefkitty: jordan peterson is an academic! he cites academic research!

me: we're talking about how you think black people are just naturally dumb because you posted an article in which jordan peterson cited a guy who thinks homosexuality is caused by a pathogen

beefkitty: why are you trying to change the topic! WAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH



Beefbisquit said:


> You really want to get off the topic of IQ and heredity, don't you?


no

i want you to keep spewing pseudoscience about how you think black people are just born dumb because you watched a youtube video featuring a known white supremacist

i think you talking as much as you can about how dumb you think black people are is a fitting topic for a thread about professor racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2018)

beefkitty on monday: i'd never heard of this charles murray guy but i am watching a youtube on him now

me: good luck on your indoctrination into white supremacist pseudoscience

beefkitty on friday: YOU JUST CAN'T DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT BLACK PEOPLE ARE BORN DUMBER THAN WHITES, BUCKFUCK. ALL HAIL JORDAN PETERSON


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> beefkitty on monday: i'd never heard of this charles murray guy but i am watching a youtube on him now
> 
> me: good luck on your indoctrination into white supremacist pseudoscience
> 
> beefkitty on friday: YOU JUST CAN'T DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT BLACK PEOPLE ARE BORN DUMBER THAN WHITES, BUCKFUCK. ALL HAIL JORDAN PETERSON


Ironic....


> I'm curious what your next outlandish claim or strawman will be though... please, go on.


Keep proving my point. Yet another strawman....

It looks like the collected data correctly (of course I can't say for certain), and it's corroborated by multiple other academic sources, including the APA, that have done studies on IQ. There are physical differences between races, and there are genetic illnesses that specific races are prone to developing, are those things racist too? Is it racist to mention that things only affect one race? Why is it only when we talk about IQ that suddenly differences in races\groups is bad? In a diverse group of people you expect difference, don't you? *And AFAIK you're the only one who thinks IQ ranks you in the hierarchy of life. I'm certainly not claiming IQ determines your human worth. (Neither is JP)*

Again, just because you don't like something doesn't make it less true. If new and compelling studies are released on the topic that show the inverse is true (blacks are at the top of the heap, Asians at the bottom, etc), or that all races are equal in IQ then what I beleive will change.

What you are doing, and what you're expecting others to do is to ignore the science because it makes you feel "icky". Well, you can live in "delusion world" where everyone has asafe space and doesn't need to hear facts they don't like.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Ironic....
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point. Yet another strawman....
> ...


What science?

Are you talking about the dozens of times Murray cites nazi eugenicists?

This YouTube cult you’re in is pretty weird.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What science?
> 
> Are you talking about the dozens of times Murray cites nazi eugenicists?
> 
> This YouTube cult you’re in is pretty weird.


The science where they test people with questions to find "G", or general intelligence. Then they check the data for errors, and change the questions if need be to help eliminate cultural differences. For example, eliminating words that disadvantaged people might not use or understand, but that more 'well-to-do' people would most likely understand. 

The team that was created by the APA as a result of the backlash when "The Bell curve" was created found pretty much the same thing. Are you suggesting the American Psychological Association are racist, Nazi supporters?

The hyperbole is strong with this one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The science where they test people with questions to find "G", or general intelligence. Then they check the data for errors, and change the questions if need be to help eliminate cultural differences. For example, eliminating words that disadvantaged people might not use or understand, but that more 'well-to-do' people would most likely understand.
> 
> The team that was created by the APA as a result of the backlash when "The Bell curve" was created found pretty much the same thing. Are you suggesting the American Psychological Association are racist, Nazi supporters?
> 
> The hyperbole is strong with this one.


I’m just asking questions about your latest white supremacy propaganda, relax

How many times did Charles Murray cite the nazi-founded pioneer fund in his pseudoscience fairy tale?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

By any chance, does kkk leader David duke praise Charles Murray’s work at all?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Look, I don't give a fuck what David Duke does or says. I don't give a fuck about anyone else that the Pioneer fund has supported or given grants to. None of that matters regarding Jordan Peterson.
> 
> Jordan Peterson cited "The Bell Curve" because it's a scientific study, albeit a controversial one, in the field of Psychology which JP is an expert in. What other studies or motives Charles Murray has are irrelevant to the validity of "The Bell Curve", or to Jordan Peterson. The fact that JP sees some merit in "The Bell Curve" does not mean he supports any of Charles Murray's other beliefs or those of the people that fund him. If that is what you are claiming you are an even bigger idiot than previously suspected.
> 
> ...


So what you’re saying is that your new white supremacy dig does indeed pull from nazis, white supremacists, and eugenicists and is touted by klanman leaders and neo-nazis, but jordan Peterson is NOT RACIST

ok makes sense


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope. That's you being an idiot. Big difference.


so charles murray does not cite over a dozen "scientists" whose work was only possible thanks to money from the pioneer fund?

i think he did

true or false: when charles murray published this nonsense, was the president of the pioneer fund a man who said, and i quote, that "desegregation has wrecked the public school system"?

true or false: when charles murray published this nonsense, was one of the board members of the pioneer fund indicted for sedition after calling for the release of all nazi war criminals?

true or false: did charles murray rely on anyone's work more than richard lynn, who served on the editorial staff of several white supremacist publications?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Look, I don't give a fuck what David Duke does or says. I don't give a fuck about anyone else that the Pioneer fund has supported or given grants to. None of that matters regarding Jordan Peterson.
> 
> Jordan Peterson cited "The Bell Curve" because it's a scientific study, albeit a controversial one, in the field of Psychology which JP is an expert in. What other studies or motives Charles Murray has are irrelevant to the validity of "The Bell Curve", or to Jordan Peterson. The fact that JP sees some merit in "The Bell Curve" does not mean he supports any of Charles Murray's other beliefs or those of the people that fund him. If that is what you are claiming you are an even bigger idiot than previously suspected.
> 
> ...



i know buck has spent alot of time here muddying the water but did peterson actually cite charles murray?

as far as i recall peterson cited the study by Gregory Cochran

this is just another example of bucks bullshit and playing 7 steps of bacon but adding in his own steps

peterson say's "post modernism" or "neo marxism" and buck spends 10 pages pretending that peterson actually said "cultural marxim"

peterson cites Gregory Cochran and buck spends 10 pages pretending that it was murray...

its a classic of "repeat a lie often enough......"

now wait who was it that said that






oh yeah fucking Goebbels

buck is using goebbels techniques


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i know buck has spent alot of time here muddying the water but did peterson actually cite charles murray?
> 
> as far as i recall peterson cited the study by Gregory Cochran
> 
> ...


So, now he's using Nazi and Maoist techniques to prop up his extremist left-wing ideologies. 

Nice.

Oh, by the way;


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> None of that has any bearing on Jordan Peterson whatsoever. It says nothing about his beliefs, or what he supports. He vehemently loathes Nazis and has stated this many times in books and lectures while specifically denouncing right wing extremism and fascism.
> 
> Again, you are a moron. For someone with 130+ IQ, I'd expect better arguments....


So what if he cites people who think homosexuality is caused by a pathogen? Or cites people who think blacks are born dumb based on nazi funded research?

hE iS nOt RaCiSt


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i know buck has spent alot of time here muddying the water but did peterson actually cite charles murray?
> 
> as far as i recall peterson cited the study by Gregory Cochran
> 
> ...


So is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, now he's using Nazi and Maoist techniques to prop up his extremist left-wing ideologies.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


Did he cite nazi research after sending that tweet?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?


Have you stopped beating your wife yet buck?

Peterson didn't cite anything to do with homosexuals and for all I know Peterson doesn't even know that argument exists

Peterson said Jews are slightly smarter and that's it's a good thing if they end up in positions of power.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

I do find it hilarious that you're demonizing Peterson for saying that Jews usually test higher in IQ than the average white person which JP thinks is a good thing for everyone.

That's your only "6 degrees to Kevin Bacon" as it was put in an earlier post. lol

Seeing you attempt to concoct these elaborate webs of conspiracy is quite fun to say the least. Have you ever thought about writing crime novels? You have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Have you stopped beating your wife yet buck?
> 
> Peterson didn't cite anything to do with homosexuals and for all I know Peterson doesn't even know that argument exists
> 
> Peterson said Jews are slightly smarter and that's it's a good thing if they end up in positions of power.


He cited a guy who said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I do find it hilarious that you're demonizing Peterson for saying that Jews usually test higher in IQ than the average white person which JP thinks is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> That's your only "6 degrees to Kevin Bacon" as it was put in an earlier post. lol
> 
> Seeing you attempt to concoct these elaborate webs of conspiracy is quite fun to say the least. Have you ever thought about writing crime novels? You have a very vivid imagination.


Why not mention that the flip side to Peterson’s “joos are so smart” theory is that “blacks r so dum”?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He cited a guy who said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


Again he cited him saying that Jews were slightly on average more intelligent....

Peterson is not responsible for the rest of that mans life work

Nor have you shown he was even aware of it.

The only thing relevant is Peterson's cite about Jewish intelligence


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Seeing you attempt to concoct these elaborate webs of conspiracy is quite fun to say the least. Have you ever thought about writing crime novels? You have a very vivid imagination.


do know what it reminds me of?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So what you're saying is, "Buck is an oversensitive douche bag who gets off on virtue signalling and creating conspiracy theories about people he disagrees with so he can justify his moral crusade?"


lol no sorry got wrong link

I fixed it now.

Glen beck and his chalkboard.. do you remember that?

But I wouldn't disagree with what you said


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Again he cited him saying that Jews were slightly on average more intelligent....
> 
> Peterson is not responsible for the rest of that mans life work
> 
> ...


When I want a high quality citation I go for the guy who says homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol no sorry got wrong link
> 
> I fixed it now.
> 
> ...


You guys are knee deep in ad hominem while I just point out what a bunch of racist nazis you guys defend 

Keep pushing that pioneer fund “science” boys. They only had a few nazis on the payroll, no big deal


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I am absolutely attacking your character because you have no argument, and a character such as yours warrants attack.
> 
> At best you're a troll, at worst you're a complete fucking idiot.


You’re pushing white supremacist and nazi propaganda


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Funny how mad white power types get when you point out that their “science” was funded by literal Nazis 

Or that the “scientists” they cite hold crazy beliefs like homosexuality being caused by a pathogen

jOrDaN pEtErSoN iS aN aCaDeMiC tHo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Maybe if you call me a virtue signaller again Peterson’s adherence to nazi conspiracies about cultural Marxism destroying western civilization will go away and his citations of nazi funded pseudoscience will cease to exist


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You guys are knee deep in ad hominem while I just point out what a bunch of racist nazis you guys defend
> 
> Keep pushing that pioneer fund “science” boys. They only had a few nazis on the payroll, no big deal


Not even wrong buck

Try harder


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Not mad bro. Just pointing out that your argument has *zero merit* and you're an imbecile.
> 
> JP isn't a Nazi apologist, this has been demonstrated many times, by multiple sources/videos/quotes, etc.
> 
> ...


Lots of insults but no rebuttal to Peterson’s adherence to the nazi conspiracy theory called cultural Marxism or his tendency to cite nazi funded pseudoscience 

Feckless and flaccid in face of facts


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Not even wrong buck
> 
> Try harder


Is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?

Simple yes or no here will do


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?
> 
> Simple yes or no here will do


not as far as im aware

not in the slightest bit relevent to anything in this thread tho


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> not as far as im aware
> 
> not in the slightest bit relevent to anything in this thread tho


If someone claimed to ba scientist and then said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen you’d cite that guys work, right?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If someone claimed to ba scientist and then said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen you’d cite that guys work, right?





ginjawarrior said:


> Again he cited him saying that Jews were slightly on average more intelligent....
> 
> *Peterson is not responsible for the rest of that mans life work*
> 
> ...


peterson did not cite it in an academic paper 

he cited it in his website praising jews

try harder....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson did not cite it in an academic paper
> 
> he cited it in his website praising jews
> 
> try harder....


Lol

Current status of the Jordan Peterson thread: “he cited the homosexuality is a pathogen guy but not as an academic citation !”


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Lots of insults but no rebuttal to Peterson’s adherence to the nazi conspiracy theory called cultural Marxism or his tendency to cite nazi funded pseudoscience
> 
> Feckless and flaccid in face of facts


"Debating Uncle Bumblefuck on the topic of Jordan Peterson is rather like trying to play chess with a pigeon — it knocks the pieces over, craps on the board, and flies back to its flock to claim victory."

^ Slightly modified for context.

Buck has reached creationist levels are retardation. 

If anyone would like to hear Buck's "source" debate Sam Harris; here's VOX's editor-in-clown speaking with Sam Harris.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> "Debating Uncle Bumblefuck on the topic of Jordan Peterson is rather like trying to play chess with a pigeon — it knocks the pieces over, craps on the board, and flies back to its flock to claim victory."
> 
> ^ Slightly modified for context.
> 
> ...


I love how angry white power tards get when you point out that their ideas are nothing new and are actually borrowed from the fucking nazis

“BUT JUST LOOK AT THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO “


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I love how angry white power tards get when you point out that their ideas are nothing new and are actually borrowed from the fucking nazis
> 
> “BUT JUST LOOK AT THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO “


You're the one using caps, bro.... why u so mad?

You've proven you aren't capable of reading academic articles and you can't understand simplified videos, so what should we do so you can understand? Make a pop-up book with only a few words on each page? Should I make a video where I talk really slowly and use my hands a lot? Would that help, little fella?

Please continue with your nazi conspiracy theory that involves best-selling author and academic JP and critically acclaimed Author and Neuroscientist Sam Harris...   

This is some Alex Jones level shit right here! Where in this hilarious diatribe do you try to sell me supplements and convince me that water is turning frogs gay?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

Here's a particularly cogent part pertaining to Murray for those who are interested.

20:17 - 22:15

Another succinct and rational response to how you can accept empirical evidence without accepting the social values\policies of that person.

33:37 - 40:15


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're the one using caps, bro.... why u so mad?
> 
> You've proven you aren't capable of reading academic articles and you can't understand simplified videos, so what should we do so you can understand? Make a pop-up book with only a few words on each page? Should I make a video where I talk really slowly and use my hands a lot? Would that help, little fella?
> 
> ...


Tell us more about how Jews are secretly conspiring to rile minirities into destroying western civilization


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Tell us more about how Jews are secretly conspiring to rile minirities into destroying western civilization


Are they reptilian people too? Did they help fake the moon landing? Are they part of the Illuminati? Where else does your elaborate conspiracy go??


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is homosexuality caused by a pathogen?
> 
> Simple yes or no here will do


You never give a simple yes or no. I tried to have discussions with you but your mind is made up. You aren't discussing anything, you're talking down to everyone because you have it all figured out.

Either stop the condescension or don't expect discussion. You don't get both, hard to believe 29 pages of this and you still haven't figured that out.

Wait a minute, I think i hear a rebuttal coming.

UncleBuck: Peterson is a pseudoscientist, racist, bigoted, Jew-hater

Everyone in reply: kewl


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Are they reptilian people too? Did they help fake the moon landing? Are they part of the Illuminati? Where else does your elaborate conspiracy go??


I dunno, it’s not my conspiracy

Jordan Peterson is the guy pushing it

Ask him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> You never give a simple yes or no. I tried to have discussions with you but your mind is made up. You aren't discussing anything, you're talking down to everyone because you have it all figured out.
> 
> Either stop the condescension or don't expect discussion. You don't get both, hard to believe 29 pages of this and you still haven't figured that out.
> 
> ...


Of course I’m talking down to you guys, same way I would talk to a mud wall really


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Of course I’m talking down to you guys, same way I would talk to a mud wall really


 Ha ha, kewl


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Tell us more about how Jews are secretly conspiring to rile minirities into destroying western civilization


your the only one pushing that idea here buck...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

He's literally the only one who has brought up anything negative about Jews. Peterson simply stated they are usually smarter than the average white person.... Which they are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> your the only one pushing that idea here buck...


No, Jordan peterson explicitly pushes the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's literally the only one who has brought up anything negative about Jews. Peterson simply stated they are usually smarter than the average white person.... Which they are.


That’s false

Peterson peddles cultural Marxism conspiracy theory


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Of course I’m talking down to you guys, same way I would talk to a mud wall really


It's not offensive to have


UncleBuck said:


> That’s false
> 
> Peterson peddles cultural Marxism conspiracy theory


You mean Neo-marxism where JP *explicitly *states that the fight between proletariat and bourgeoisie has changed into the oppressor vs the oppressed. Yeah I remember JP talking about Neo-marxism and post-modernism... dunno what the fuck you're talking about though. 


Why do you have a problem with him attacking neo-marxists? The Neo-marxism JP loathes has nothing to do with Jews and everything to do with activists and moral crusaders\SJW's like yourself. It's morons like you JP is against, not Jews - he's *explicitly *happy that Jewish people are doing well and are filling positions that require above average intelligence. Again, he explicitly states that it's a good thing that Jewish people are over-represented in positions that require higher intelligence as it benefits us all. 

Why do you keep prattling on about some Jewish conspiracy that was never even mentioned? It's almost like you have so little to say about JP that you have to play your "6 degrees to Kevin Bacon" game and try to win VIA strawman. lol

I will say this though, you have kept the thread at the top of the S&P page for a while now - more people have seen this and JP's work because of you're incoherent rambling than I could have hoped for. It seems like everyone chiming in can see you for the moron you are too.... 

What's more likely that 99% of the people viewing this are racist Nazi apologists, or that Buck is a hyperbolic moron that gets kicks out of virtue signaling?


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Bugeye (Jul 23, 2018)

This thread entertains. Especially in regards to one member getting his ass kicked for some 29 pages now and I have no doubt this member will be back for more, no matter how insipid and repetitive his false assertions become. Hilarious!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's not offensive to have
> 
> You mean Neo-marxism where JP *explicitly *states that the fight between proletariat and bourgeoisie has changed into the oppressor vs the oppressed. Yeah I remember JP talking about Neo-marxism and post-modernism... dunno what the fuck you're talking about though.
> 
> ...


No, Peterson peddles Cultural Marxism conspiracy theories

Do I need to post screenshots again for ya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> This thread entertains. Especially in regards to one member getting his ass kicked for some 29 pages now and I have no doubt this member will be back for more, no matter how insipid and repetitive his false assertions become. Hilarious!


What false sssertions have I made, obese white supremacist who lives on welfare?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What false sssertions have I made, obese white supremacist who lives on welfare?


That JP is a racist. lol 

Keep up, half-wit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> That JP is a racist.


didn't he say that businesses should be allowed to deny services to black people if they don't like black people?

then again, there is his whole belief that "cultural marxists" are using black people to deteriorate race relations. 

*Yet again an American city is being torn apart by black rioters. The images we see of the violence in Charlotte do not resemble the country we know. At the same time, high school footballers, cheerleaders and even American servicemen are following Colin Kaepernick’s lead by kneeling during the national anthem. Many Americans are baffled.

How is it that eight years after Obama promised a post-racial America and fifty-two years after the Civil Rights Act was passed, Americans are more divided by race than ever before?

It is certainly not for lack of resources being thrown at the problem. American universities have Black Studies Departments, corporations have diversity trainers and racial staffing quotas and the mainstream media covers race issues constantly. Despite all of this, the divisions keep worsening.

This trend is not being driven by white prejudice. It is being driven by ideology. The reason race relations in America continue to deteriorate is the cultural Marxist philosophies being taught relentlessly in schools and colleges across the nation.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Why do you keep prattling on about some Jewish conspiracy that was never even mentioned?


cultural marxism is a nazi conspiracy against jews, not a jewish conspiracy. 

and are you kidding about it never being mentioned?

check the thread title, blossoming neo-nazi


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> _didn't he say that businesses should be allowed to deny services to black people if they don't like black people?_
> 
> then again, there is his whole belief that "cultural marxists" are using black people to deteriorate race relations.
> 
> ...


No, JP didn't say that and that isn't a JP quote. JP is against post-modernists and neo-marxists.

That bolded quote is some freelance piece written by *Moses Apostaticus *from the Daily Caller. That is not JP, and JP has nothing to do with that.

You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> That bolded quote is some freelance piece written by *Moses Apostaticus *from the Daily Caller. That is not JP, and JP has nothing to do with that.


nothing to do with that, eh?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing to do with that, eh?
> 
> View attachment 4170675


Right, he has nothing to do with that article. He didn't write it and the post has nothing to do with Jews whatsoever. It has the same comments about identity politics and neo marxism/postmodernism that JP mentions yet is barren of racist content or hate for Jews and/or love for Nazis. Lol

Is your point that both of these people aren't racist because that's what it looks like you're demonstrating.

How far you have to stretch your slander is both hilarious and impressive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Right, he has nothing to do with that article. He didn't write it and the post has nothing to do with Jews whatsoever. It has the same comments about identity politics and neo marxism/postmodernism that JP mentions yet is barren of racist content or hate for Jews and/or love for Nazis. Lol
> 
> Is your point that both of these people aren't racist because that's what it looks like you're demonstrating.
> 
> How far you have to stretch your slander is both hilarious and impressive.


So he has nothing to do with that article he shared about the racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory that he totally does not believe in?

Yeah, you’re having a hard time dealing with reality


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So he has nothing to do with that article he shared about the racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory that he totally does not believe in?
> 
> Yeah, you’re having a hard time dealing with reality


The only one with a conspiracy theory is you. 

JP, and apparently that article you posted, have nothing to do with antisemitism as they only mention fighting against postmodernists. This "cultural marxist" boogeyman you keep trying to paint just isn't working.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The only one with a conspiracy theory is you.
> 
> JP, and apparently that article you posted, have nothing to do with antisemitism as they only mention fighting against postmodernists. This "cultural marxist" boogeyman you keep trying to paint just isn't working.


So if Jordan Peterson posted an article extolling how great pedophilia is, we would still be in no way able to say he was pro-pedophilia?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2018)

Jordan Peterson: [posts pro pedophilia article]

Me: wow, this guy seems like a pedophile

Beefkitty: pEtErSoN can be in no way connected to pro pedophilia views you virtue signaling sjw cuck!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 25, 2018)

Where in the article are they antisemitic? 

Where does JP say anything antisemitic?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Where in the article are they antisemitic?
> 
> Where does JP say anything antisemitic?


Where they posit that cultural Marxism is destroying America 

Cultural Marxism is a racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> All religions are retarded, and Buddhists have done their share of violence.
> 
> Go tell the Rhohingya that Buddhists are peaceful.
> 
> Maybe you should pick up a book once in a while....you might learn something.


You're not a very nice person. About the only thing I agree with you on is "cultural Marxism" isn't some anti-jew conspiracy theory, and the preferred term is "Neo Marxist."

Other than that, Buck, although an even bigger bigot than you is correct, you're a bigot and intolerant jerk.

Right now I'm reading the Surangama Sutra. I think you could learn a lot from it.

Because one person or government calls themselves a "Buddhist" doesn't make it so. Like Won Buddhists from Korea are really nihilistic secular atheists who virtue signal using Buddhist terminology, but when you read say things like: "Make Amitabha Buddha in your mind, don't get confused and think you can chant Namo Amitabha and when you die get reborn in the Ultimate land of Bliss."

To them Amitabha, pure lands, and enlightenment are all metaphors for CIA style mind training to keep yourself grounded in this reality, in their view the only reality, and don't view enlightenment as a transcendental to another "plane of reality". Pretty much to them, once you're dead, that's it.

These guys are me.






So you, my friend, are the one in need of learning.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 26, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> You're not a very nice person. About the only thing I agree with you on is "cultural Marxism" isn't some anti-jew conspiracy theory, and the preferred term is "Neo Marxist."
> 
> Other than that, Buck, although an even bigger bigot than you is correct, you're a bigot and intolerant jerk.
> 
> ...


So you're using the no true Scotsman fallacy to rationalize information that doesn't conform to your beliefs you hold. Cool story. 

Illogical, and irrational.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Where they posit that cultural Marxism is destroying America
> 
> Cultural Marxism is a racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory


Cultural marxism in the form of neo-marxists and postmodernist.... Not Jews or races for that matter. Stay with us, little fella....

It's funny the description that they're using doesn't line up with what you're saying. Should I believe your interpretation of what they're saying or should I listen to what they're actually saying without requiring someone else to misinterpret it for me?

Hmmmm..... Tough call but considering you're not capable of interpreting the simplest of sentences and information, I know where I'm placing my bet....


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So you're using the no true Scotsman fallacy to rationalize information that doesn't conform to your beliefs you hold. Cool story.
> 
> Illogical, and irrational.


1)Appealing to extremes
2)Non-sequitar
3)False equivalence/balance/apples & oranges
4)Appeal to definition.

You're the one who holds me to a pigeon hole that isn't me.(1) Because they call themselves a Buddhist, doesn't mean I'm a Myanmar Buddhist too.(2) That somehow the answer is your extreme, or the extreme you accuse me. (3)

You can't make up your definition of a Buddhist, claim I'm one of them, then say I'm the rationalizing. (4)

Then what's funny is you try to accuse me of a fallacy you yourself are doing.

Are you high? Cause it's ok if you are. Otherwise, huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Cultural marxism in the form of neo-marxists and postmodernist.... Not Jews or races for that matter. Stay with us, little fella....
> 
> It's funny the description that they're using doesn't line up with what you're saying. Should I believe your interpretation of what they're saying or should I listen to what they're actually saying without requiring someone else to misinterpret it for me?
> 
> Hmmmm..... Tough call but considering you're not capable of interpreting the simplest of sentences and information, I know where I'm placing my bet....


Your reality denial is sad

Cultural Marxism is a racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 26, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> 1)Appealing to extremes
> 2)Non-sequitar
> 3)False equivalence/balance/apples & oranges
> 4)Appeal to definition.
> ...


Wtf are you talking about?



> Because they call themselves a Buddhist, doesn't mean I'm a Myanmar Buddhist too.(2)


No one claimed you were. Using a hasty generalization to paint all Buddhists with the same brush is a fallacy. Not all Buddhists are violent nor are they peaceful.




> That somehow the answer is your extreme, or the extreme you accuse me. (3)


Is this supposed to make sense?



> You can't make up your definition of a Buddhist, claim I'm one of them, then say I'm the rationalizing. (4)


Im nit making anything up. I am just going by what self identified Buddhists have said and done. If you think Buddhism is benign you're delusional.... Which since your religious I already assumed anyways.



> Then what's funny is you try to accuse me of a fallacy you yourself are doing.
> 
> Are you high? Cause it's ok if you are. Otherwise, huh?


If you believe in unprovable things you don't really care about the truth, so I don't see any point in conversing with you. I have zero interest in people who believe in superstitious woo-woo, I'm getting too old to deal with fairy tales.

Yes, I am an asshole. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Your reality denial is sad
> 
> Cultural Marxism is a racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory


Nope. Sorry, that's not the definition that JP uses. If you want to keep up your false equivolency, that's fine.... But just know that it is *demonstrably* not what JP is stating. This has been proven many times and you are still unable to provide a single reference to JP being racist whatsoever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope. Sorry, that's not the definition that JP uses. If you want to keep up your false equivolency, that's fine.... But just know that it is *demonstrably* not what JP is stating. This has been proven many times and you are still unable to provide a single reference to JP being racist whatsoever.


Jordan Peterson can call a bag of oranges whatever he wants to. But it’s still a bag of oranges and not potatoes 

Jordan peterson demonstrably believes in the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory 

The cultural Marxism conspiracy theory is a racist and anti Semitic conspiracy theory 

Love watching your little cult indoctrinated mind struggle with this indisputable fact


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 27, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some Buddhist must've hurt you real bad as a child.

How is Buddhism not benign?

What you're doing is what's wrong not me. You want to make my thought crimes of "woo-woo" illegal, if you had your way. It's the exact same thing you accuse UncleBuck. Both of you think your reason is better.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Some Buddhist must've hurt you real bad as a child.
> 
> How is Buddhism not benign?
> 
> What you're doing is what's wrong not me. You want to make my thought crimes of "woo-woo" illegal, if you had your way. It's the exact same thing you accuse UncleBuck. Both of you think your reason is better.


No Buddhist has "hurt me real bad"... All religions propagate things that aren't true, therefore they're all guilty of peddling falsehoods. Most if not all religions, promote magical thinking and promote gullibility. 

You can think whatever you want, I wouldn't dream of making religion illegal but if you think I won't speak out against falsehoods being promoted as truth, you don't know me very well.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson can call a bag of oranges whatever he wants to. But it’s still a bag of oranges and not potatoes
> 
> Jordan peterson demonstrably believes in the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory
> 
> ...


I think that's one of the stupidest analogies I've ever heard.

Jordan Peterson doesn't denounce Jews or any other race.

Jordan Peterson is vehemently against Neo-marxists and Postmodernists, whom he claims are waging a war on Western Culture. In fact he states that postmodernists goal is to explicitly dismantle western society.

This is what you're referring to, and it has nothing to do with Jews or other races, it has to do with ideologues and identity politicians.

Come on sparkplug, this isn't tough to grasp.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2018)

Sparkplug; you might not want to watch this. Sam Harris, (Being Jewish) mentions Jewish IQ and genetics..... I haven't figured out why he is defending Charles Murray, who is OBVIOUSLY a Nazi (LOL)... 

Why would a Jewish man defend what you call a Nazi supporter?

Is Sam Harris that stupid that he'd support a Nazi with him being a Jewish man, or is "Ole Sparkplug" a complete fucking moron?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Jordan Peterson is vehemently against Neo-marxists and Postmodernists, whom he claims are waging a war on Western Culture. In fact he states that postmodernists goal is to explicitly dismantle western society.


gee, it's almost as if he has decided to sneak in "postmodernists" in place of "cultural marxists"

but being the clumsy dipshit that he is, has also posted that "cultural marxists" are set on destroying "western civilization"

and it's almost as if you are too fucking too dumb to see you are making my case for me right now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sparkplug; you might not want to watch this. Sam Harris, (Being Jewish) mentions Jewish IQ and genetics..... I haven't figured out why he is defending Charles Murray, who is OBVIOUSLY a Nazi (LOL)...
> 
> Why would a Jewish man defend what you call a Nazi supporter?
> 
> Is Sam Harris that stupid that he'd support a Nazi with him being a Jewish man, or is "Ole Sparkplug" a complete fucking moron?


aren't the jews using their wit and cunning to dominate less intelligent whites according to this cultural marxism conspiracy theory?

wouldn't that fit right in with charles murray's racist pseudoscience about blacks being naturally dumb and jews being naturally smart?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 28, 2018)

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/youngfogey/2018/07/sam-harris-asks-questions-jordan-peterson-cant-answer/

Well written article, one that JP posted to his FB page actually.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Jesus Christ, Sparkplug....
> 
> Lets go over this again. JP is happy Jewish people (or anyone of any race with high IQ) are disproportionately in positions that require high IQ, because it's helpful to everyone. In fact, JP likes IQ testing in general because it allows for people who might be in poor situations to be recognized for their potential more easily, regardless of their race or socioeconomic status.
> 
> ...


I don’t think the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory that Jordan Peterson peddles to his mostly angry young white followers says anything about that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You are ignorant.


You are trying to ignore that Peterson pushes a racist, anti Semitic conspiracy theory


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 28, 2018)

A hierarchy of competence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I have repeatedly demonstrated that what you think JP is saying is not what he's saying. You just refuse to accept it because you're a fucking imbecile.


You’re trying to give me a bag of oranges and call them potatoes 

Cultural Marxism is a racist and anti Semitic conspiracy theory 

Jordan Peterson peddles that conspiracy theory to his mostly young angry white male followers 

You can cry all you want but those facts are irrefutable


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re trying to give me a bag of oranges and call them potatoes


buck you are refusing to look into the bag and you are trying to tell us all what the bag contains....

buck how exactly do you draw the line when the left starts to go too far?

with the right it is easy. we can see veins of it right now

as a leftist yourself at what point or what ideology do you say we can look at it and criticize it as going too far??

and what could we possibly call it when it happens that you wouldnt object to?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> buck you are refusing to look into the bag and you are trying to tell us all what the bag contains....
> 
> buck how exactly do you draw the line when the left starts to go too far?
> 
> ...


Is the left pushing nazi conspiracy theories like Jordan Peterson is?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is the left pushing nazi conspiracy theories like Jordan Peterson is?


The extreme-left is violently squelching free speech and playing identity politics, just like fascism loving Nazi's.

The extreme-right is guilty of being racist pieces of shit, and propping up nationalism.

How you can't see that JP isn't in either of those groups is beyond me and the audience here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The extreme-left is violently squelching free speech and playing identity politics, just like Nazi's.


According to your cult I guess

But your cult is kinda known for being delusional and not based in reality


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is the left pushing nazi conspiracy theories like Jordan Peterson is?


you havent got the slightest idea what peterson is saying as you havent looked into the bag

you just looked at the outside and imagined potatoes and started screaming racism at us all

now put on your thinking cap and answer this

how exactly do you draw the line when the left starts to go too far?

with the right it is easy. we can see veins of it right now

as a leftist yourself at what point or what ideology do you say we can look at it and criticize it as going too far??

and what could we possibly call it when it happens that you wouldnt object to?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> According to your cult I guess
> 
> But your cult is kinda known for being delusional and not based in reality


No, according to the definition of what extreme-leftists are doing.

Protesting right wing academics because leftists "don't like what they have to say", is silencing free speech and is very nazi-esque.



> "In the late 20th and early 21st centuries, the term "left fascism" has been used to describe unusual hybrid political alliances.[4] Historian Richard Wolin has used the term "left fascism" in arguing that some European intellectuals have been infatuated with post-modernist or anti-Enlightenment theories, opening up the opportunity for cult-like, irrational, anti-democratic positions that combine characteristics of the left with those of fascism.[5] Philosopher and journalist Bernard-Henri Lévy calls this political hybrid neo-progressivism, new barbarism or red fascism. Lévy argues that it is anti-liberal, anti-American, anti-imperialism, anti-Semitic and pro-Islamofascist.[6]


Hey look, it's sparkplugs ideology.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

How dare Morgan Freeman discuss such things. He must be a Nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, according to the definition of what extreme-leftists are doing.
> 
> Protesting right wing academics because leftists "don't like what they have to say", is silencing free speech and is very nazi-esque.
> 
> ...


So protesting right wing professors silences their free speech?

Who can’t talk any more?

We’re nazis known for protest?



LOL

This is great


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you havent got the slightest idea what peterson is saying as you havent looked into the bag
> 
> you just looked at the outside and imagined potatoes and started screaming racism at us all
> 
> ...


Is the left peddling nazi conspiracy theories like Jordan Peterson is?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Is the left peddling nazi conspiracy theories like Jordan Peterson is?


as someone who has spent the time listening to what peterson is talking about i reject your claim of him peddling nazi conspiracy theories

its really pathetic of you to pretend that we cannot talk about the far left without immediately becoming nazi's

but its ok you be that one trick pony if its all you got


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i reject your claim of him peddling nazi conspiracy theories


I guess when he shared that article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America” it was imaginary

You are having difficulty accepting reality

You need therapy


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So protesting right wing professors silences their free speech?


Using violence to shut down ones ability to speak is silencing political opponents.



> Who can’t talk any more?


Most of the time, they still manage to talk somehow, often at extra expense. It's not from lack of trying on the extreme-left.



> We’re nazis known for protest?


Teh fuck are you babbling about?



> LOL
> 
> This is great


You are a stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Using violence to shut down ones ability to speak is silencing political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when a milo supporter literally shot a kid for protesting that pedophile’s hate speech ?

I can’t think of anything that the left has done that could possibly compare to you right wing nazis literally shooting someone for protesting

Well, there was that nazi that plowed his car into a crowd of protesters, killing one and injuring dozens, but that wasn’t on a college campus

Hard to protest when you’re dead, eh?

So your right wing nazi blowhards aren’t silenced at all but you play the victim anyway

You are quite the blossoming nazi there, beefkitty


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefkitty: free speech is important!

[nazis start shooting left wing protesters who don’t want nazis spreading hate speech on college campuses]

Beefkitty: clearly we have been victimized by the intolerant left furthermore the iq of the average black


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I guess when he shared that article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America” it was imaginary
> 
> You are having difficulty accepting reality
> 
> You need therapy


i reject the nazi conspiracy part

ive even posted real world example of what is being talked about

your playing a childish game of "dont look behind the curtain"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i reject the nazi conspiracy part


You’re free to deny reality all you want, cuck

The “Frankfurt school” conspiracy theory Peterson peddles to his angry white male cult following still stems from nazism whether you accept that reality or not


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I can’t think of anything that the left has done that could possibly compare to you right wing nazis literally shooting someone for protesting








thats attempted murder in my book


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> thats attempted murder in my book


Looked like self defense to me


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re free to deny reality all you want, cuck
> 
> The “Frankfurt school” conspiracy theory Peterson peddles to his angry white male cult following still stems from nazism whether you accept that reality or not


one 


trick



pony....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

At this rate, I give it three pages before beefkitty and gimpywarrior are chanting the 14 words and exclaiming that it is ok to be white


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> one
> 
> 
> trick
> ...


Reality denier


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Looked like self defense to me


self defense?

i'll leave this here for prosterity for anyone else who reads this thread


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Reality denier


as someone who has actual listened to peterson talk i reject your claims

you havent got a clue about reality


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> self defense?
> 
> i'll leave this here for prosterity for anyone else who reads this thread


Remember when that milo fanboi literally shot a protester because they were upset that college kids were protesting nazi hate speech on their campuses?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> as someone who has actual listened to peterson talk i reject your claims
> 
> you havent got a clue about reality


The “Frankfurt school” conspiracy theory that Peterson peddles to his angry white male followers comes from the Nazis

You gonna deny the holocaust while you’re at it?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Remember when that milo fanboi literally shot a protester because they were upset that illegal kids were protesting nazi hate speech on their campuses?


what has that got to do with someone attacking a kneeling peaceful protestor with a bike lock?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> what has that got to do with someone attacking a kneeling peaceful protestor with a bike lock?


There is nothing peaceful about nazi or fascist ideology so he was not a peaceful protester. 

Your own video shows they were threatening violence upon women opposed to fascism


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Love that video

That dude got clocked!

Love to watch fascists bleed


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> There is nothing peaceful about nazi or fascist ideology so he was not a peaceful protester.
> 
> Your own video shows they were threatening violence upon women opposed to fascism


wait what? when did he become a nazi?

he was kneeling and wasnt saying anything


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> wait what? when did he become a nazi?
> 
> he was kneeling and wasnt saying anything


He made a decision to align with fascists who were threatening violence on women

Are you one of those people who thinks there were “very fine people” at the torchlit nazi March in Charlottesville too?

You march with nazis or march with fascists and you are one


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He made a decision to align with fascists who were threatening violence on women
> 
> Are you one of those people who thinks there were “very fine people” at the torchlit nazi March in Charlottesville too?
> 
> You march with nazis or march with fascists and you are one


it wasnt a nazi rally....

the attacker was a professor at diablo valley college

you know the left wing sort that we cant talk about because you say anyone who speaks about it is a nazi

wait a minute this is getting a bit circular.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> it wasnt a nazi rally.....


Yeah, and milo isn’t on video sieg heiling 

And milo isn’t wearing the nazi iron cross in pictures

And Richard Spencer never called for ethnic cleansing

And Jordan Peterson doesn’t peddle nazi conspiracies to angry young white males

Just give up already. You’ve been caught lying way too often to have any credibility anymore 

Go tell your tall tales to your 4 dozen transgender buddies who all love Jordan peterson


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah, and milo isn’t on video sieg heiling
> 
> And milo isn’t wearing the nazi iron cross in pictures
> 
> ...


again it wasnt a nazi rally

everything is nazi to you buck everything

your such a tool and a perfect example of the left gone bad


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> again it wasnt a nazi rally


You have zero credibility

You used it all up denying that Jordan Peterson spreads cultural Marxism conspiracy theories to his cult following of angry young white males


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You have zero credibility
> 
> You used it all up denying that Jordan Peterson spreads cultural Marxism conspiracy theories to his cult following of angry young white males


again as someone who has actually watched and listened to what peterson actually says

i reject your premise

you've refused to watch or listen what the fuck do you know?

that and your utterly ridiculous claim that the kneeling protester was attacked in "self defense" 

keep posting buck not only have you kept this thread at the top of this sub forum for weeks

but your also a walking talking perfect example of the left gone bad


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> again as someone who has actually watched and listened to what peterson actually says
> 
> i reject your premise
> 
> ...


We get that you reject reality

It has destroyed your credibility

Thanks to weirdos like you the worldwide creep toward fascism is fizzling big time. People are sick of you bigots and your conspiracy theories and racist pseudoscience


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

“We’re not Nazis! Now let me tell you about how blacks are of inferior intelligence and the cunning Jews are using them to destroy our white civilization”


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> We get that you reject reality
> 
> It has destroyed your credibility
> 
> Thanks to weirdos like you the worldwide creep toward fascism is fizzling big time. People are sick of you bigots and your conspiracy theories and racist pseudoscience


yeah i differ to you in how to deal with the right

you prefer to call everyone who doesnt agree with you a nazi

i prefer to reserve that term for actual nazi so that the term doesnt get watered down to irrelevance

that and as a person who has actually listened to what peterson has said

i think he is doing much much more to fight fascism than your particular brand of hatred will ever do


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> JP is a word-wide phenomenon, sparkplug. The stance against neo-marism and postmodernism is gaining momentum, not losing it; and it's a direct response to idiots like you who push this hyperbolic, victim-narrative.
> 
> You're stooopid.
> 
> ...


You guys are being violently denied the right to speak but you’re not the victims?

And Peterson isn’t peddling cultural Marxism and racist pseudoscience?



Jesus. Deny reality harder


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah i differ to you in how to deal with the right
> 
> you prefer to call everyone who doesnt agree with you a nazi
> 
> ...


Peterson spreads nazi conspiracy theories


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Virtue signaling!

Nothing like borrowing the preferred term of nazis to prove you’re not a nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Peterson spreads nazi conspiracy theories


no he doesnt

theres real world examples of what he's talking about

he does more to fight fascism than your brand of hatred could ever do

save the nazi slur for actual nazi

it might get you further


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> no he doesnt
> 
> theres real world examples of what he's talking about
> 
> ...


Lol

Cultural Marxism posits that Jews are ruling minorities to destroy “western civilization”

It is the exact same as the Nazis judeo-Bolshevism and comes from the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Lol
> 
> Cultural Marxism posits that Jews are ruling minorities to destroy “western civilization”
> 
> It is the exact same as the Nazis judeo-Bolshevism and comes from the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory


Except JP specifically states he's against neo-marxists and postmodernists, not Jews and minorities. He is against the practitioners of identity politics. 

JP has never once written an article or given a speech/lecture about cultural marxism, the only reference to it was that article written by someone else (which also says nothing about Jews coincidentally) that he posted on his FB page. 

What's it like being an over-sensitive, hyperbolic, virtue signaling, moral crusading, PC, beta male? God, you're just the worst. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Except JP specifically states he's against neo-marxists and postmodernists, not Jews and minorities. He is against the practitioners of identity politics.
> 
> JP has never once written an article or given a speech/lecture about cultural marxism, the only reference to it was that article written by someone else (which also says nothing about Jews coincidentally) that he posted on his FB page.
> 
> What's it like being an over-sensitive, hyperbolic, virtue signaling, moral crusading, PC, beta male? God, you're just the worst. lol


Except Peterson explicitly posted the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory 

Beta male, eh?

Nothing like adopting all the nazi terms du jour to prove you’re not a nazi 

Care to compare accomplishments in life? Body size and physical fitness? Educational attainment? 

It might hint at who is the beta here


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Except Peterson explicitly posted the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory
> 
> Beta male, eh?
> 
> ...


Since when is beta male a nazi term? And you seem fine using it yourself.

I'm 6"6 250lbs 8% body fat and have 3 pHD's. I also have 141 IQ which is higher than your meager (and imaginary) 140. I also belong to 14 separate minorities, and am married to an inter-sexed, pan-gender, vegan feminist.

I also have 14" penis.

Here's my pic;



What now, sparkplug?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Since when is beta male a nazi term? And you seem fine using it yourself.
> 
> I'm 6"6 250lbs 8% body fat and have 3 pHD's. I also have 141 IQ which is higher than your meager (and imaginary) 140. I also belong to 14 separate minorities, and am married to an inter-sexed, pan-gender, vegan feminist.
> 
> ...


Aren’t you the IT guy?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Aren’t you the IT guy?


Nah man, I'm JTF2... and a theoretical physicist in my spare time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nah man, I'm JTF2... and a theoretical physicist in my spare time.


Did you ever get that very manly job as a chef?

Or did you just end up as a line cook at Applebee’s?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Did you ever get that very manly job as a chef?
> 
> Or did you just end up as a line cook at Applebee’s?


What's it like working at a call center?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> What's it like working at a call center?


i'm an independent contractor. i run my own business building large expensive structures with fine custom finishes

and never once have i posited that blacks are naturally of inferior intelligence and were being manipulated by cunning jews to dominate the whites and destroy western civilization, like david duke, richard spencer, and jordan peterson all seem to think is happening


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm an independent contractor. i run my own business building large expensive structures with fine custom finishes


yeah right i saw your attempt at building a greenhouse 


"fine custom finishes" thats just laughable


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah right i saw your attempt at building a greenhouse
> 
> 
> "fine custom finishes" thats just laughable


i have kludged together a few greenhouses and had excellent return on my investments. last one i built was a 1 season deal and i got $12k or so out of my $400 investment

but building a $50k deck for a client is a much different game than kludging together a $400 hothouse to grow some pot in on a rented property

 

full board in the front, full board into the house, and a full board at the stairs. not a ripper among them

was probably all just luck and not planned in any way


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

my 5 dozen transgender friends all love jordan peterson

peterson has never peddled any theories about how jews rile up minorities into destroying white civilization

and let me tell ya about how blacks are all just born dumb

if you protest me i will have my supporters shoot you


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm an independent contractor. i run my own business building large expensive structures with fine custom finishes
> 
> and never once have i posited that blacks are naturally of inferior intelligence and were being manipulated by cunning jews to dominate the whites and destroy western civilization, like david duke, richard spencer, and jordan peterson all seem to think is happening


 "Fine custom finishes...." The genius grunt with the 140 IQ... LOL

Does construction for a living.... then constructs stories at home.

Even VOX doesn't claim he's a Nazi apologist. You are the only one stupid enough to try to assert this.

JP thinks identity politics groups are attacking western culture. If *you *want to refer to that as cultural marxism, go ahead but it has nothing to do with Jews and pretending it does makes you a fucking liar and a moron.

Never has JP ever said anything negative about any specific race, let alone specifically jews (whom he quoted from a scientific study as having above average intelligence on average).

How many times are we going to go in circles?

Here's some more content!






JP blaming "The faculties of education", he never seems to mention Jews.... ever.... he never blames minorities....ever. How we is that for a guy that supposedly blames minorities? Wouldn't you think they'd blame minorities at least once?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

So, you build decks. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Never has JP ever said anything negative about any specific race, let alone specifically jews


he said businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they simply don't like black people

he also espouses a conspiracy theory that posits that jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization

he also cited some guy who said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, you build decks. lol


yep

you ever get that manly chef job? or are you still the very manly IT guy?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he said businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people if they simply don't like black people


You mean this;

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2018/06/24/jim-jefferies-jordan-peterson-wrong_a_23466788/

Where he says he's wrong?



> he also espouses a conspiracy theory that posits that jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization
> 
> he also cited some guy who said homosexuality is caused by a pathogen


Nope, he doesn't. He states demonstrable evidence that universities are creating postmodernist activists that are attempting to attack western society. You keep using Red herrings, it makes you look dumb(er).

If Murray did say being gay was caused by a pathogen, (which I'm not sure he did anyway) he'd be wrong. That has no bearing on the studies he did on IQ. 

 

I'm not so sure Murray thinks that, but I really don't know much about the guy other than he did a very large sample of IQ testing and psychologists and psychiatrists find his work legitimate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Where he says he's wrong?


yes, i am referring to that interview in which peterson says it should be OK to deny service to black people if you don't like black people




Beefbisquit said:


> Nope, he doesn't.


yes he does

he even posted an article about how "cultural marxism is destroying america". blamed it on the frankfurt school. that conspiracy theory dates back to the nazis. they called it "judeo bolshevism". it's the same garbage that posits jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization.

see my sig. that's the current, 2018 conception of cultural marxism. it is no different than the shit jordan peterson posted on election night eve in 2016



Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not so sure Murray thinks that, but I really don't know much about the guy other than he did a very large sample of IQ testing and psychologists and psychiatrists find his work legitimate.


no, they don't

you have zero credibility

how many people from the pioneer fund did charles murray cit in his pseudoscience? was it more or less than a dozen?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Ron Paul posted that image on Twitter a week ago


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Ron Paul posted that image on Twitter a week ago


So? That doesn't mean it's not from 4chan, made by some idiot.

Why do I give a flying fuck about Ron Paul? Jesus, keep it together Sparkplug....focus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

Ron Paul and Jordan Peterson seem to share the same base of racist white males calling themselves libertarians


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i have kludged together a few greenhouses and had excellent return on my investments. last one i built was a 1 season deal and i got $12k or so out of my $400 investment
> 
> but building a $50k deck for a client is a much different game than kludging together a $400 hothouse to grow some pot in on a rented property
> 
> ...


Looks good, nice work.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 30, 2018)

Such a racist....

Especially @ 7:10 where he goes over the biases that could be possible, and the dangers of this type of info.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Such a racist....
> 
> Especially @ 7:10 where he goes over the biases that could be possible, and the dangers of this type of info.


Nice YouTube video


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Nice YouTube video


i know you haven't watched it.....

but there is a huge problem with you critiquing someone whose whole medium is on video when you never watch any of it....

its 8 minutes of your life you've spent at least a magnitude more of that already putting down someone who you have never watched

i've spent over a decade of my life arguing against conspiracy theories and people plain being wrong on the internet

but ive only done that by making sure i knew what it was i was talking about

these 35 pages of this just this thread (theres been a few now) has been so laughable because you flat out havent researched the base material

at this point in time you may as well be telling us that the world is flat

because its plain to see for all that have spent the time to know what we are arguing about that you are clueless and full of shit on this issue



dont try harder buck 

try smarter........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i know you haven't watched it.....
> 
> but there is a huge problem with you critiquing someone whose whole medium is on video when you never watch any of it....
> 
> ...


Why would I watch YouTube videos when I can see with my own eyes that he peddles a conspiracy theory which posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why would I watch YouTube videos when I can see with my own eyes that he peddles a conspiracy theory which posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization?


because he isnt..... you fucking muppet

8 minutes of your life. he talks about jewish people in that video..

find that conspiracy argument or racism in that video i'll happily talk and possibly concede the point

but for the moment your nothing but an uninformed troll

try smarter buck

you'll never convince anyone with trying to bully them into believing something when you know nothing about what your talking about


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> because he isnt..... you fucking muppet
> 
> 8 minutes of your life. he talks about jewish people in that video..
> 
> ...


How can you say he isn’t peddling a conspiracy theory that posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization when I’ve repeatedly posted the screenshot of him pushing the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory on his Facebook account?


----------



## cogitech (Jul 30, 2018)

Some of Jordan Peterson's intellectual compadres:

Brett Weinstein - Jew
Eric Weinstein - Jew
Dave Rubin - Jew
Sam Harris - Jew
Ben Shapiro - Jew
Dennis Prager - Jew
Jonathan Haidt - Jew

If Dr. Peterson was an anti-semite, these intelligent men would have figured it out by now.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> How can you say he isn’t peddling a conspiracy theory that posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying white civilization when I’ve repeatedly posted the screenshot of him pushing the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory on his Facebook account?


i spent the time to track the article down and read it..

it didnt mention the jews once

how can you pretend to know what peterson is talking about when you refuse to actually listen to what he says?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Some of Jordan Peterson's intellectual compadres:
> 
> Brett Weinstein - Jew
> Eric Weinstein - Jew
> ...


No one you just listed is intelligent and at least one of them used to write for a neo-nazi rag


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i spent the time to track the article down and read it..
> 
> it didnt mention the jews once
> 
> how can you pretend to know what peterson is talking about when you refuse to actually listen to what he says?


So the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory is not about Jews?

Why do proponents of that conspiracy theory say otherwise?

See my sig. Ron Paul posted that last week . There is s huge overlap between Ron Paul fanboys and Peterson cultists. The Venn diagram is basically just a circle


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory is not about Jews?
> 
> Why do proponents of that conspiracy theory say otherwise?
> 
> See my sig. Ron Paul posted that last week . There is s huge overlap between Ron Paul fanboys and Peterson cultists. The Venn diagram is basically just a circle


did the frankfurt school itself exist? 

did philosophies from that school exist?
*
i reject your notion that any mention of the frankfurt school is automatically a conspiracy theory against jews*

this thread isnt about ron paul

i'm not going to play you game of 6 steps to kevin bacon

again you want to talk about what peterson says the video beefbiscuit posted is 8 mins long peterson talks about jews

go watch that then come back and tell me again how peterson hates jews

untill you bother to find out what peterson actually says your nothing but an uniformed troll

and this is getting more pathetic with each added post of yours


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> did the frankfurt school itself exist?
> 
> did philosophies from that school exist?
> *
> ...


Peterson hates Jews and minorities and all 7 dozen of your transgender friends


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Peterson hates Jews and minorities and all 7 dozen of your transgender friends


are you on the drink early today?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> are you on the drink early today?


No, I just noticed that Peterson posts about “cultural Marxism” destroying America

Sad to see anyone propagate such a vile nazi conspiracy theory


----------



## BarryBwana (Jul 30, 2018)

I just want to say I 100% agree that enforced monogamy is bullshit and I should be able to have as many wives as I want. The polygamous Mormons and the cults had it right all along and yall fucked it up for the rest of us. Fucking Nazis!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2018)

^^^^incel


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No, I just noticed that Peterson posts about “cultural Marxism” destroying America
> 
> Sad to see anyone propagate such a vile nazi conspiracy theory


how dare anyone ever look at the far left without anything but whimpering admiration.....

be careful of your pearls there buck any tighter and you'll break the string....


----------



## BarryBwana (Jul 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ^^^^incel


Haha, angry person lashing out at those around them for their own failings because they are too blind to see beyond their own rhetoric of hate that they are part (if not the whole )of the problem?

Ya, that definitely describes me better than you


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No one you just listed is intelligent and at least one of them used to write for a neo-nazi rag


That's rich, a deck builder claiming neuroscientists and academics aren't intelligent..... 

How's the weather on "Mt. Stupid"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2018)

The unfuckable Peterson cult is especially angry today 

Probably because the Jews are riling minorities into destroying their white civilization


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The unfuckable Peterson cult is especially angry today
> 
> Probably because the Jews are riling minorities into destroying their white civilization


You are an intellectual little person.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 1, 2018)

Well from my research I find Peterson to be what William Lane Craig does with philosophy for religion, Peterson does with philosophy for psychology.

He mixes the bull with facts, and has a hard-on for Jung. He's also a magical thinker.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 1, 2018)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Well from my research I find Peterson to be what William Lane Craig does with philosophy for religion, Peterson does with philosophy for psychology.
> 
> He mixes the bull with facts, and has a hard-on for Jung. He's also a magical thinker.


Oh yeah, there's a bunch of stuff that he says that I don't agree with. I find his wishy-washy attitude towards religion annoying in particular. 

He's said things that lead you to believe he might be an atheist or agnostic, but then he constantly quotes the bible and calls it a "meta-story"... *shrug* Virtually everything in the bible has been in other religions.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 1, 2018)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Well from my research I find Peterson to be what William Lane Craig does with philosophy for religion, Peterson does with philosophy for psychology.
> 
> He mixes the bull with facts, and has a hard-on for Jung. He's also a magical thinker.


I also have a hard on for Jung, so it's probably part of the reason I like much of Peterson's work. I read through a number of Peterson's suggested books and they were eye-opening.

What's the bull and what are the facts?


----------



## cogitech (Aug 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I find his wishy-washy attitude towards religion annoying in particular.
> 
> He's said things that lead you to believe he might be an atheist or agnostic, but then he constantly quotes the bible and calls it a "meta-story"... *shrug* Virtually everything in the bible has been in other religions.


He's just on the way to figuring out that he is a Pantheist. Pantheists are frustrating to both atheists and traditional theists, because Pantheists both agree and disagree with both camps, depending on definitions/semantics.

As a Pantheist myself, I can find myself having excellent discussions with both atheists and traditional theists - but only up to a certain point and then I lose them (but for different reasons). These two groups may consider me to be "wishy-washy" from their limited perspectives, but this assessment merely informs me of their ignorance and/or lack of objectivity.

Most Pantheists are particularly interested in the function (and resulting altered states of consciousness) of entheogens, as Peterson is.

Peterson's description of the Bible as a "meta-story" is bang on, in my opinion. It is important to understand what the pre-fix "meta" means in this context.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 1, 2018)

cogitech said:


> He's just on the way to figuring out that he is a Pantheist. Pantheists are frustrating to both atheists and traditional theists, because Pantheists both agree and disagree with both camps, depending on definitions/semantics.
> 
> As a Pantheist myself, I can find myself having excellent discussions with both atheists and traditional theists - but only up to a certain point and then I lose them (but for different reasons). These two groups may consider me to be "wishy-washy" from their limited perspectives, but this assessment merely informs me of their ignorance and/or lack of objectivity.
> 
> ...


Given everything I've read and listened to from Peterson (albeit it was months ago now), I think you're right. I thought he was moving towards the theism camp but he doesn't ascribe to a particular religion, he finds value in the religions at large with an emphasis on Judeo-Christian beliefs. Although, I haven't listened to his various multi-part lecture series' so maybe he addresses other religions in them? I've heard him casually reference them but I haven't seen whole lectures/articles devoted to them.


----------



## cogitech (Aug 1, 2018)

@Mary's Confidant if you found what I just wrote interesting, you may enjoy reading (if you haven't already):

The Perennial Philosophy - Aldous Huxley

Mysticism and Philosophy - W.T. Stace (not easy to find, but very much worth the effort)

Also, this http://nautil.us/blog/the-case-for-cosmic-pantheism

And if you are really ambitious, check out the writings of Baruch Spinoza. You don't want to be too high when you tackle that stuff.


----------



## cogitech (Aug 1, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Given everything I've read and listened to from Peterson (albeit it was months ago now), I think you're right. I thought he was moving towards the theism camp but he doesn't ascribe to a particular religion, he finds value in the religions at large with an emphasis on Judeo-Christian beliefs. Although, I haven't listened to his various multi-part lecture series' so maybe he addresses other religions in them? I've heard him casually reference them but I haven't seen whole lectures/articles devoted to them.


His whole approach to the Bible is *academic and* *practical,* as far as I have seen. I have never seen any indication that he "believes" in an anthropomorphic creator, yet he is more than willing to say the name "God" and discuss the stories of the Bible for their insight and wisdom. For theists and atheists alike, this makes him "wishy-washy" - because they simply don't get it. As a Pantheist, it is entirely consistent and coherent to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2018)

Dalek Supreme said:


> He mixes the bull with facts.


yeah but have you watched the youtube video?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Most Pantheists are particularly interested in the function (and resulting altered states of consciousness) of entheogens, as Peterson is.


cults too


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> He's just on the way to figuring out that he is a Pantheist. Pantheists are frustrating to both atheists and traditional theists, because Pantheists both agree and disagree with both camps, depending on definitions/semantics.
> 
> As a Pantheist myself, I can find myself having excellent discussions with both atheists and traditional theists - but only up to a certain point and then I lose them (but for different reasons). These two groups may consider me to be "wishy-washy" from their limited perspectives, but this assessment merely informs me of their ignorance and/or lack of objectivity.
> 
> ...


The fact that you assume anyone who disagrees with you is ignorant is somewhat telling. There are people who have heard your arguments, or similar ones but just don't believe them due to lack of evidence or some other reason.

Not everything is an argument from incredulity\ignorance just because they don't agree with you.


----------



## cogitech (Aug 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The fact that you assume anyone who disagrees with you is ignorant is somewhat telling. There are people who have heard your arguments, or similar ones but just don't believe them due to lack of evidence or some other reason.
> 
> Not everything is an argument from incredulity\ignorance just because they don't agree with you.


In my experience, 100% of the time when I reach an impasse with an atheist or classical theist, it is they who lack the objectivity and/or intellect to carry on the discussion. I can only draw my own conclusions based on my experiences. I never stated it as a fact (and I did include "lack of objectivity" as a possible cause).

My general point is, atheists and classic theists are often content with simply arguing (over and over again) the same old arguments about an anthropomorphic creator (just look at all the boring threads around here that are focused specifically on that ages-old argument). It has been done to death, and there is never any progress. To me, this represents ignorance (and/or stubbornness, and/or subjectivity and/or low intellect) on both sides. You may disagree with me, of course. I did not mean any offense to you personally.

Either way, I think I am in good company: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pantheists


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> In my experience, 100% of the time when I reach an impasse with an atheist or classical theist, it is they who lack the objectivity and/or intellect to carry on the discussion. I can only draw my own conclusions based on my experiences. I never stated it as a fact (and I did include "lack of objectivity" as a possible cause).


your asking people for objectivity when you yourself "draw my own conclusions based on my experiences"

I.E your subjective experiences.. 

there are no "facts" in respect to theism or pantheism. there is nothing to be objective about...

i've had more than my fair share of entheogens and i've been around more than my fair share of pantheists 

its is nothing but "subjective"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> In my experience, 100% of the time when I reach an impasse with an atheist or classical theist, it is they who lack the objectivity and/or intellect to carry on the discussion. I can only draw my own conclusions based on my experiences. I never stated it as a fact (and I did include "lack of objectivity" as a possible cause).
> 
> My general point is, atheists and classic theists are often content with simply arguing (over and over again) the same old arguments about an anthropomorphic creator (just look at all the boring threads around here that are focused specifically on that ages-old argument). It has been done to death, and there is never any progress. To me, this represents ignorance (and/or stubbornness, and/or subjectivity and/or low intellect) on both sides. You may disagree with me, of course. I did not mean any offense to you personally.
> 
> Either way, I think I am in good company: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pantheists


I'd love to discuss it. Just not here, in the JP thread.


----------



## cogitech (Aug 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> your asking people for objectivity when you yourself "draw my own conclusions based on my experiences"
> 
> I.E your subjective experiences..
> 
> ...


I was talking about my experiences of discussions with other people, on this specific topic.

When it comes to Pantheism, there definitely are facts involved. It is entirely coherent and consistent with modern science.

I highly recommend "Mysticism and Philosophy" by W.T. Stace. Among other things, he does an amazing job of identifying a common experience among mystics from all traditions, eras, and walks of life. Each has their own "subjective" experience, but when analyzed across time and cultures it becomes evident that the experiences are identical - universal. Furthermore, the experience itself transcends the distinction between subjective and objective. This is where the atheists and classical theists always bow out of the conversation, and the Pantheists all look at each other and nod.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> I was talking about my experiences of discussions with other people, on this specific topic.
> 
> When it comes to Pantheism, there definitely are facts involved. It is entirely coherent and consistent with modern science.


what facts?


> I highly recommend "Mysticism and Philosophy" by W.T. Stace.


not interested


> Furthermore, the experience itself transcends the distinction between subjective and objective.


you use the word "objective" i dont think it means what you think it means


> This is where the atheists and classical theists always bow out of the conversation, and the Pantheists all look at each other and nod.


what you are talking about is "faith"

the athiests bow out because faith is nonsense

the theists bow out because they have their own particular faith

go into a church and watch all the religous there nod together in agreement about their shared experiances


anyway enough of that i want to hear what facts you talk about...


----------



## cogitech (Aug 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> what facts?
> 
> not interested
> you use the word "objective" i dont think it means what you think it means
> ...


Your confrontational approach to this reminds me of someone else in this thread, and I have no interest in that tone of discourse.

I am not talking about faith at all. I have no room for faith in my life, and no pantheist or mystic that I know talks about faith.

Facts? Every known fact of science (pick as many or as little as you like) is 100% consistent with pantheism. Discover a new fact - it too will be consistent with pantheism. It can be no other way, unless the_ fact_ that you discover is that there really is a separate, anthropomorphic God who rules over the heavens and the earth. Until then, any scientific fact that is discovered simply increases science's coherence with pantheism.

Surely this idea will frustrate and anger you, as you have shown the propensity for already, so I will refrain from commenting further.

Happy trails.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> I am not talking about faith at all. I have no room for faith in my life, and no pantheist or mystic that I know talks about faith.


you say this but the next paragraph you post does not agree


> Facts? Every known fact of science (pick as many or as little as you like) is 100% consistent with pantheism. Discover a new fact - it too will be consistent with pantheism. It can be no other way, unless the_ fact_ that you discover is that there really is a separate, anthropomorphic God who rules over the heavens and the earth. Until then, any scientific fact that is discovered simply increases science's coherence with pantheism.


that whole paragraph is nothing but your faith

its kinda circular

the universe = god so everything in that universe confirms god

its a fact that i am here questioning your faith 

how does that prove to you that everything is god?

and what reason would you have from shying away from a conversation from myself who in your own eyes is nothing but a part of god experiancing the universe and reality just like yourself?


----------



## cogitech (Aug 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you say this but the next paragraph you post does not agree
> 
> that whole paragraph is nothing but your faith
> 
> ...


Just one final set of statements.

1) Pantheism has nothing to do with faith. Your continued focus on faith shows that you are refusing to acknowledge this.

2) It is not circular - God is identical to the Universe. This identification does not add any new attributes to the Universe, or vice versa.

3) You are not questioning my faith. I have no faith.

4) You are not understanding what I am saying when I state that scientific facts are consistent with pantheism. I am not saying that these facts "prove" that god exists (the existence of the Universe needs no proof), only that the facts are consistent with the statement that God=Universe.

5) I shy away from this discussion because your approach is both aggressive and assumptive. You will continue to claim that I have some sort of "faith", despite me repeatedly explaining that I do not. No good will come of it. I do not feel any cosmic compulsion to convince you otherwise. So farewell.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2018)

So Peterson tweeted the whole white supremacist canard bemoaning multiculturalism in Europe today in “Jordan Peterson is an obvious racist” news


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Your confrontational approach to this reminds me of someone else in this thread, and I have no interest in that tone of discourse.
> 
> I am not talking about faith at all. I have no room for faith in my life, and no pantheist or mystic that I know talks about faith.
> 
> ...


The mental gymnastics you use to justify your faith is very similar to anyone else who holds unjustified belief.

Southern Baptists often speak in tongues, does that verify their experiences are real just because they feel the same things, and do the same things?

How is it surprising when humans take the same entheogens, they have similar experiences? Most people feel relaxed when they smoke pot, most people see shimmery objects when they take acid.

The commonalities between these experiences do not suggest a group experience.

Likewise, taking DMT and having similar experiences as other people does not validate those experiences as real. You have to accept, on faith, that you have no actual evidence except your "personal revelation" to present to anyone seeking evidence. 

I've heard most of if not all of the arguments for pantheism before and they might convince you, but they're simply not compelling to me.

Also, suggesting that because "famous" people or "a lot" of people were pantheists is an appeal to authority and an appeal to popularity. Both poor arguments.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The mental gymnastics you use to justify your faith is very similar to anyone else who holds unjustified belief.
> 
> Southern Baptists often speak in tongues, does that verify their experiences are real just because they feel the same things, and do the same things?
> 
> ...


the first person to use "virtue signalling" unironically on this website was a guy with a "white power" tattoo on his back

the second was a nazi. a literal nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2018)

he's posting climate change denial vids from the white supremacist, right wing, pragerU fake college

LOL


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4175329


i'm unsure what you are expecting us to hate about that tweet...

how abouts you go read the article and tell us in your own words what we should hate about it


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Just one final set of statements.
> 
> 1) Pantheism has nothing to do with faith. Your continued focus on faith shows that you are refusing to acknowledge this.


faith
feɪθ/
_noun_
noun: *faith*

1.
complete trust or confidence in someone or something.
"this restores one's faith in politicians"
synonyms: trust, belief, confidence, conviction, credence, reliance, dependence;More
optimism, hopefulness, hope, expectation
"he completely justified his boss's faith in him"
antonyms: mistrust
2.
*strong belief in the doctrines of a religion, based on spiritual conviction rather than proof.*
"bereaved people who have shown supreme faith"
synonyms: religion, church, sect, denomination, persuasion, religious persuasion, religious belief, belief, code of belief, ideology, creed, teaching, dogma, doctrine
"she gave her life for her faith"
a particular religion.
plural noun: *faiths*
"the Christian faith"
a strongly held belief.
"men with strong political faiths"

you have belief in pantheism based on spiritual conviction and you have no proof that is text book faith



> 2) It is not circular - God is identical to the Universe. This identification does not add any new attributes to the Universe, or vice versa.


your "facts" of pantheism or the universe being god is that everything in the universe is consistent with it being in the universe and that any new thing we find in the universe is consistant with it being in the universe\

thats so circular i got dizzy typing it out


> 3) You are not questioning my faith. I have no faith.


see one and the definition of "faith"

i dont see why you are denying that facet of "god" "faith" is well defined within the universe and should be consistant with god


> 4) You are not understanding what I am saying when I state that scientific facts are consistent with pantheism. I am not saying that these facts "prove" that god exists (the existence of the Universe needs no proof), only that the facts are consistent with the statement that God=Universe.


i understand perfectly what you are saying 

its just its all nonsense

you claim people are not looking at pantheism objectively

we ask what facts are there to look at objectively

and you say "stuff is in the universe is a fact, god is the universe so the stuff in the universe are facts that are consistent with the idea that god is the universe"

the only thing we can be objective about anything like is is the statement "stuff exists" and the only valid response to that is say "yes stuff exists but we'rent we supposed to be talking about a god or something"



> 5) I shy away from this discussion because your approach is both aggressive and assumptive. You will continue to claim that I have some sort of "faith", despite me repeatedly explaining that I do not. No good will come of it. I do not feel any cosmic compulsion to convince you otherwise. So farewell.


you have belief in a religous idea without proof to back it up

that is textbook "faith"

you came here of your own accord to tell us how ignorant we all are about pantheism

well here i am as a facet of the god you beleive in (my asking you about god being the universe is certainly consistent with the universe) asking you to enlighten us all to this hidden knowledge that you have that certainly in no way shape or form could ever be described as "faith"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the first person to use "virtue signalling" unironically on this website was a guy with a "white power" tattoo on his back
> 
> the second was a nazi. a literal nazi


lol this post is just dripping with "virtue signaling"

i know from the amount of posts you have on this site that you dont get out in the wider Internet but "virtue signaling" has been about for a while and it matters nothing about the first person to post it on this site


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So Peterson tweeted the whole white supremacist canard bemoaning multiculturalism in Europe today in “Jordan Peterson is an obvious racist” news


you seem to beable to provide screen shots why didnt you this time..?

or were you refering to this?


UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4175329


cause that one doesnt support your claim of racism in the slightest


----------



## Buddha2525 (Aug 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No Buddhist has "hurt me real bad"... All religions propagate things that aren't true, therefore they're all guilty of peddling falsehoods. Most if not all religions, promote magical thinking and promote gullibility.
> 
> You can think whatever you want, I wouldn't dream of making religion illegal but if you think I won't speak out against falsehoods being promoted as truth, you don't know me very well.


Oh I can read you real well. Your love of sycophants, like Sam Harris and Jordan Peterson, is all I need to know.

"INFJs are fond of themselves. They try to have friends but they often do not get past the “hello” phase. They prefer non-interactive media, which is why they predilect for poetry and prose. The fucking paper will not fucking talk back to them.

In the rare occasion that they do manage to befriend someone (after alternating between telling a potential friend too much and then too little about themselves, perhaps they found a balance for once), the INFJ listen to others and then they pretend that the anecdotes relayed to them were ones they experienced themselves. This way, everything can be about them.

INFJs often want to change the world, but what they don’t realize is that they, themselves, need to change. The INFJ animal is a badger. Badgers are dumb. Badgers won’t fucking let go if they bite you, much like an INFJ. INFJs are prone to biting people, the freaks."


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 3, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Oh I can read you real well. Your love of sycophants, like Sam Harris and Jordan Peterson, is all I need to know.
> 
> "INFJs are fond of themselves. They try to have friends but they often do not get past the “hello” phase. They prefer non-interactive media, which is why they predilect for poetry and prose. The fucking paper will not fucking talk back to them.
> 
> ...


I always wondered how Buddhists manage to stay so serene..

Did you have to meditate before writing this post?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Aug 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> I always wondered how Buddhists manage to stay so serene..
> 
> Did you have to meditate before writing this post?


Us ENTP Buddhists are firecrackers!

My favorite saying was when a head buddhist monk was asked one too many times, "What is it like being a Buddha?' His answer, "A shit stick."


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 3, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Us ENTP Buddhists are firecrackers!
> 
> My favorite saying was when a head buddhist monk was asked one too many times, "What is it like being a Buddha?' His answer, "A shit stick."


Meyers Briggs is flaky just like all self reported tests.
Big five is more accurate, but regardless I'm ENTP/INTP..... I almost alealw score as ambivert.

There's a reason I got a degree in philosophy, I love to debate.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Aug 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Meyers Briggs is flaky just like all self reported tests.
> Big five is more accurate, but regardless I'm ENTP/INTP..... I almost alealw score as ambivert.
> 
> There's a reason I got a degree in philosophy, I love to debate.


The I'm right, you're wrong, and an idiot, is a personality trait of an FJ, not a TP. 

Just like I'm fairly certain UncleBuck is a very unhealthy version of an ESFJ.

Self reporting is very flakey. Like with my wife, she's an ISTP, but she tested as an INTP only because the tests asks bullshit like "are you intuitive or use your five senses" so of course women want to be intuitive and basing their responses on sensing is "insulting."

When I had her answer "five senses" and the like for those questions, "magically" she tested as ISTP.

So the types are accurate, but only if analyzed by someone else who really knows you. The questions are loaded with "messy" in order to type you as P rather than J, but a messy person can often be a J too.

I'm actually more a fan of the Enneagram, done properly it can place you in one of 27 types, not just 16. I'm a 5w6 Professor.

I used to test as an INTJ, but doing some self reflection, I understood the error of my ways, and being an E doesn't mean you're just a whore, and you can be a very picky E.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 3, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> The I'm right, you're wrong, and an idiot, is a personality trait of an FJ, not a TP.
> 
> Just like I'm fairly certain UncleBuck is a very unhealthy version of an ESFJ.
> 
> ...


Armchair psychology aside;

I have no patience for idiots, and after repeatedly demonstrating why Buck is wrong and providing evidence to counter his claims, it still hasn't sunk in through his thick, troglodyte skull. Ole "sparkplug" is tiresome at best and intellectually bankrupt at worst, and after 37 pages of his nonsense my responses become much shorter and stabbing.

Anyone who knows me, vehemently agrees with my ENTP status. I fit the description of ENTP to a tee but I tire from too much social stimulation and need to get away from people after prolonged exposure. I have some INTP traits, but I'm more of a debater.

So, no offence but it doesn't matter to me what you think based on our extremely limited interaction.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i'm unsure what you are expecting us to hate about that tweet...
> 
> how abouts you go read the article and tell us in your own words what we should hate about it


He could have been more subtle 

Since when do we think about Sweden and picture a little black kid?

Clumsy white supremacy propaganda


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol this post is just dripping with "virtue signaling"
> 
> i know from the amount of posts you have on this site that you dont get out in the wider Internet but "virtue signaling" has been about for a while and it matters nothing about the first person to post it on this site


Yeah, I’m aware it’s a favorite phrase among the white power crowd


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Armchair psychology aside;
> 
> I have no patience for idiots, and after repeatedly demonstrating why Buck is wrong and providing evidence to counter his claims, it still hasn't sunk in through his thick, troglodyte skull. Ole "sparkplug" is tiresome at best and intellectually bankrupt at worst, and after 37 pages of his nonsense my responses become much shorter and stabbing.
> 
> ...


When did you counter my claim that Peterson peddles the cultural Marxism conspiracy theory to his followers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He could have been more subtle
> 
> Since when do we think about Sweden and picture a little black kid?
> 
> Clumsy white supremacy propaganda


WOW...

your confirmation bias is in overdrive here

this is the article

https://www.theatlantic.com/sexes/archive/2012/12/you-can-give-a-boy-a-doll-but-you-cant-make-him-play-with-it/265977/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> WOW...
> 
> your confirmation bias is in overdrive here
> 
> ...


He was also tweeting the same stuff about white farmers in South Africa that the white power crowd cries about

Odd how he keeps pushing the same issues and crap that white powee types do


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He was also tweeting the same stuff about white farmers in South Africa that the white power crowd cries about
> 
> Odd how he keeps pushing the same issues and crap that white powee types do


funny how you pretend an article about how the swedish left is going too far with gender neutrality as some sort of white supremacy.

its almost as if you hadnt read the article before posting it and your trying to back peddle because you realise this is a pefect example that you cant pretend that its a "jewish conspiracy"



> One Swedish school got rid of its toy cars because boys "gender-coded" them and ascribed the cars higher status than other toys. Another preschool removed "free playtime" from its schedule because, as a pedagogue at the school put it, when children play freely 'stereotypical gender patterns are born and cemented. In free play there is hierarchy, exclusion, and the seed to bullying.' And so every detail of children's interactions gets micromanaged by concerned adults, who end up problematizing minute aspects of children's lives, from how [they form friendships to what games they play and what songs they sing.





> The Swedes are treating gender-conforming children the way we once treated gender-variant children. Formerly called "tomboy girls" and "sissy boys" in the medical literature, these kids are persistently attracted to the toys of the opposite sex. They will often remain fixated on the "wrong" toys despite relentless, often cruel pressure from parents, doctors, and peers. Their total immersion in sex-stereotyped culture—a non-stop Toys"R"Us indoctrination—seems to have little effect on their passion for the toys of the opposite sex. There was a time when a boy who displayed a persistent aversion to trucks and rough play and a fixation on frilly dolls or princess paraphernalia would have been considered a candidate for behavior modification therapy. Today, most experts encourage tolerance, understanding, and acceptance: just leave him alone and let him play as he wants. The Swedes should extend the same tolerant understanding to the gender identity and preferences of the vast majority of children.



you're a parent right? are you happy with your kid choosing gendered toys for themselves or do you keep it away from anything like that because gendered toys are problematic?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> funny how you pretend an article about how the swedish left is going too far with gender neutrality as some sort of white supremacy.
> 
> its almost as if you hadnt read the article before posting it and your trying to back peddle because you realise this is a pefect example that you cant pretend that its a "jewish conspiracy"
> 
> ...


Sparkplug is attempting to manufacture offense from things that aren't offensive so he can justify his moral outage. How else can immature, unintelligent, low self-esteem virtue signalers identify him as one of their own if he doesn't have manufactured "outrage" to roll around in like a pig in shit?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 5, 2018)

Matt Dillahunty giving it to JP's stance....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> funny how you pretend an article about how the swedish left is going too far with gender neutrality as some sort of white supremacy.
> 
> its almost as if you hadnt read the article before posting it and your trying to back peddle because you realise this is a pefect example that you cant pretend that its a "jewish conspiracy"
> 
> ...


Why does Peterson have such fear of transgender people?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sparkplug is attempting to manufacture offense from things that aren't offensive so he can justify his moral outage. How else can immature, unintelligent, low self-esteem virtue signalers identify him as one of their own if he doesn't have manufactured "outrage" to roll around in like a pig in shit?


When did you counter my argument that Jordan Peterson peddles cultural Marxism conspiracy theories to his cult followers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why does Peterson have such fear of transgender people?


i think the more pertinent question is "why is the far left so against children picking their own gendered toys or natural playtime according to their gender?"..

this isnt being brought about for transpeople...

but even if it was do you think it might be a bit excessive when micromanaging everything from playtime to what toys they can use to accommodate 0.6% of the population?


> We find that 0.6% of
> U.S. adults identify as transgender


https://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/wp-content/uploads/How-Many-Adults-Identify-as-Transgender-in-the-United-States.pdf

but thats a moot point as this isnt about transpeople


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> When did you counter my argument that Jordan Peterson peddles cultural Marxism conspiracy theories to his cult followers?


you never presented anything worth countering

Hitchens said it best


> "What can be *asserted without evidence* can be dismissed *without evidence*".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i think the more pertinent question is "why is the far left so against children picking their own gendered toys or natural playtime according to their gender?"..
> 
> this isnt being brought about for transpeople...
> 
> ...


I didn’t see an answer in there for why Peterson hates transgender people so much


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you never presented anything worth countering
> 
> Hitchens said it best


so I never posted a screenshot of Peterson spreading conspiracy theories about “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his cult followers?

Or are you just lying out of desperation again?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I didn’t see an answer in there for why Peterson hates transgender people so much


He doesn't. 

He just refuses to use made-up pronouns that are forced upon him. He already stated that he'd use opposite pronouns if asked to, but had a problem with using "ze", "zi", "zir", etc. if it was demanded of him by the government.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I didn’t see an answer in there for why Peterson hates transgender people so much


your not even trying today buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> He just refuses to use made-up pronouns that are forced upon him. He already stated that he'd use opposite pronouns if asked to, but had a problem with using "ze", "zi", "zir", etc. if it was demanded of him by the government.


Seems like a basic form of courtesy and respect to refer to someone correctly, but whatever you say mrs. dog shit eater


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You posted an article about neo-marxists and postmodernists destroying America and claimed it had something to do with Jews..... lol
> 
> You silly fuck, you.


The title was “cultural Marxism is destroying America” and Peterson posted it to his cult followers and it cited the Frankfurt school conspiracy theory but I guess you countered that by lying blatantly about it


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i'd call that well countered beefbisquit


Yeah, just lie. 

It’s not like the screenshot proves what pathetic liars you and mrs. dog shit eater are


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah, just lie.
> 
> It’s not like the screenshot proves what pathetic liars you and mrs. dog shit eater are


to anyone interested in bucks claim of me lying i hearby present the last 38 pages as evidence of bucks bullshit about this all

im not too bothered about it all

you've shown time and time again that your chin deep in confirmation bias in this thread

here remember the time you posted a link about children not being allowed to play with gendered toys and you crying racism?

boy did you look silly doing that one


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> to anyone interested in bucks claim of me lying i hearby present the last 38 pages as evidence of bucks bullshit about this all
> 
> im not too bothered about it all
> 
> ...


Did Jordan Peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> He just refuses to use made-up pronouns that are forced upon him. He already stated that he'd use opposite pronouns if asked to, but had a problem with using "ze", "zi", "zir", etc. if it was demanded of him by the government.


If you became a chef and owned a restaurant would you serve black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If you became a chef and owned a restaurant would you serve black people?


One Of These Things (Is Not Like The Others)
One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?

Did you guess which thing was not like the others?
Did you guess which thing just doesn't belong?
If you guessed this one is not like the others,
Then you're absolutely... right!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Did Jordan Peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


you need to reword your question there as you wont get the result you want without playing your 6 degrees of kevin bacon bullshit game


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you need to reword your question there as you wont get the result you want without playing your 6 degrees of kevin bacon bullshit game


It’s a yes or no question


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> One Of These Things (Is Not Like The Others)
> One of these things is not like the others,
> One of these things just doesn't belong,
> Can you tell which thing is not like the others
> ...


If you owned a restaurant would you serve black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s a yes or no question


its a poorly worded question that doesnt ask the question you are really asking
what you are actually asking
"is jordan peterson a jew hater according to this poorly cobbled together "evidence"
to that question i say no

i have no idea why you keep asking this other fake question.. it shows a complete lack of honesty on your part


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If you owned a restaurant would you serve black people?


what does the restuarant part have to do with compelled speech for zir hir hen etc?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> its a poorly worded question that doesnt ask the question you are really asking
> what you are actually asking
> "is jordan peterson a jew hater according to this poorly cobbled together "evidence"
> to that question i say no
> ...


Did Peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> what does the restuarant part have to do with compelled speech for zir hir hen etc?


Just a question

If you owned a restaurant would you serve black customers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Did Peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


>


How is that bait?

It’s a yes or no question with an empirically provable answer

Are you scared of a question?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> How is that bait?
> 
> It’s a yes or no question with an empirically provable answer
> 
> Are you scared of a question?


i saw through your facade and answered the question that you were really asking..

i'm not gonna play this childish gotcha game of yours

ask the question honestly and i'll answer

if you want i can go back and find a proper quote of what your actually asking...

everyone else who has read this thread knows what games your playing here


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i saw through your facade and answered the question that you were really asking..
> 
> i'm not gonna play this childish gotcha game of yours
> 
> ...


So, did peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 5, 2018)

what you pretend to ask


UncleBuck said:


> So, did peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


what you are actually asking


UncleBuck said:


> like poisoning the minds of millions of vulnerable angry white kids by telling them that "cultural marxists" are going to "destroy western civilization" in order to indoctrinate them into white supremacy, neo-nazism, and fascism?


stay classy buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> what you pretend to ask
> 
> what you are actually asking
> 
> ...


So, did Peterson post an article titled “cultural Marxism is destroying America “ to his followers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 6, 2018)

peterson talking to his audience of angry white males..

no actually 
*TPUSA’s Young Women’s Leadership Summit 2018*






maybe somebody should let those women know that peterson is just for angry men


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson talking to his audience of angry white males..
> 
> no actually
> *TPUSA’s Young Women’s Leadership Summit 2018*
> ...


He himself said his audience is 92% male

I wonder why. Maybe saying that makeup is an invitation for sexual harassment has something to do with it


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He himself said his audience is 92% male


its because most of his videos are on youtube

about 10 years ago i spent some time putting up some music that i like all dance music no vocals or anything

i've had something like 600000+ views and according to the demographics its 100% male i do know there some women that watch as they subscribed but not enough to register over all


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> its because most of his videos are on youtube
> 
> about 10 years ago i spent some time putting up some music that i like all dance music no vocals or anything
> 
> i've had something like 600000+ views and according to the demographics its 100% male i do know there some women that watch as they subscribed but not enough to register over all


Do you think makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment?


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 12, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I also have a hard on for Jung, so it's probably part of the reason I like much of Peterson's work. I read through a number of Peterson's suggested books and they were eye-opening.
> 
> What's the bull and what are the facts?


That would be like telling a Theist what's the bull, and what are the facts.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 12, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh yeah, there's a bunch of stuff that he says that I don't agree with. I find his wishy-washy attitude towards religion annoying in particular.
> 
> He's said things that lead you to believe he might be an atheist or agnostic, but then he constantly quotes the bible and calls it a "meta-story"... *shrug* Virtually everything in the bible has been in other religions.


I've found out that some of his funding from Theist fans has made him this way more than before he started taking on public donations. 

Pay attention to his word dance that enthralls his fans. Then ask his fans what he meant. Most of the time the fans cannot give a straight answer because the source comes from emotion rather than real knowledge. 

He can get away with this more with the self-help stuff because the nature of that genre is just mostly motivation.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah but have you watched the youtube video?


Don't worry about me.

Research, and challenge what he says. Do not let emotion make him unfalsifiable to your mind.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm getting bored watching JP videos. I keep waiting for him to say nasty stuff and he never does. Wish someone would post the controversial videos.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm getting bored watching JP videos. I keep waiting for him to say nasty stuff and he never does. Wish someone would post the controversial videos.


Did you miss the video where he says it should be ok to refuse service to black people?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Did you miss the video where he says it should be ok to refuse service to black people?


You mean the video where he clearly says he was wrong about that? That's the video you mean, right?

Here is JP's latest anti-semetic tirade.... Oh, no sorry my mistake; it's him posting an article written by a Rabbi, posted on the "Jewish Press"...



"Making a series of programs for the BBC on morality in the twenty-first century, I felt I had to travel to Toronto to have a conversation with a man I had not met before, Canadian psychologist Jordan Peterson. He has recently become an iconic intellectual for millions of young people, as well as a figure of caricature and abuse by others who should know better. The vast popularity of his podcasts – hours long and formidably intellectual – suggests that he has been saying something that many people feel a need to hear and are not adequately hearing from other contemporary voices."

-- Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks

Guess he just can't see what Sparkplug sees.... that JP is actually a racist Nazi...


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 12, 2018)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That would be like telling a Theist what's the bull, and what are the facts.


Huh? I'm simply asking what the bull is and what the facts are. You alluded to these things as though they were self explanatory so I was hoping for some more.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You mean the video where he clearly says he was wrong about that? That's the video you mean, right?
> 
> Here is JP's latest anti-semetic tirade.... Oh, no sorry my mistake; it's him posting an article written by a Rabbi, posted on the "Jewish Press"...
> 
> ...


If you had a restaurant would you serve black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If you had a restaurant would you serve black people?


i would..

and so would peterson...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i would..
> 
> and so would peterson...


Ok

So you’re running a restaurant that serves black people

What if the government then passed a law saying you MUST serve black people?

Would you still serve black people then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2018)

Gonna be funny to get an answer to this one

It’s a trap


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 14, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Gonna be funny to get an answer to this one
> 
> It’s a trap


yeah after multiple threads and 40 pages in this thread of you arguing in bad faith theres not much point playing kiddy "gotcha" games with you


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah after multiple threads and 40 pages in this thread of you arguing in bad faith theres not much point playing kiddy "gotcha" games with you


I’ve never argued in bad faith

You have told outright lies and denied reality though. I’ll be glad to point it out

Anyhoo, if you had a restaurant and were serving black people, and then the government said you MUST serve black people, would you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2018)

“Asking if I’d serve black customers is a gotcha question!”

Lofuckingl


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i've already answered that queston fuckwit..


What if you were serving black people and then the government made a law saying you must serve black people?

Would you still serve them?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What if you were serving black people and then the government made a law saying you must serve black people?
> 
> Would you still serve them?


if you had something worth saying you wouldnt need to play the bullshit game of 20 questions to get to where you need to play yourgotcha games

you'd just fucking say it buck

i've already said i'd serve black people you messing around with the question doesnt change the answer


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> if you had something worth saying you wouldnt need to play the bullshit game of 20 questions to get to where you need to play yourgotcha games
> 
> you'd just fucking say it buck
> 
> i've already said i'd serve black people you messing around with the question doesnt change the answer


But what if the government said you must serve black people? Would you then freak out like a little bitch and no longer serve black people?

Also, if your male employees sexually harassed female employees who wore makeup, would you punish the male employees?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> But what if the government said you must serve black people? Would you then freak out like a little bitch and no longer serve black people?
> 
> Also, if your male employees sexually harassed female employees who wore makeup, would you punish the male employees?


and heres the reason for your silly game of 20 questions so you can can pull hypothetical out of your arse that dont match what peterson said...

its nothing but bad faith buck. well it is childish of you too but mostly bad faith


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> and heres the reason for your silly game of 20 questions so you can can pull hypothetical out of your arse that dont match what peterson said...
> 
> its nothing but bad faith buck. well it is childish of you too but mostly bad faith


They’re very simple questions

For example, if I was serving black people, and the government then said I must serve black people, I would

If a male employee sexually harassed a female employee who was wearing makeup, I’d fire the male employee

Also, I would address your 235 transgender friends by their preferred pronouns. If the government passed a law saying I must do that, I would still afford them that basic respect

Would you?

Would Peterson?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Good job on getting likes from two racist trumptards btw


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> They’re very simple questions
> 
> For example, if I was serving black people, and the government then said I must serve black people, I would
> 
> ...


these are both strawmen that peterson never said


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> these are both strawmen that peterson never said


Omg you cult tards make me laugh so hard


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

How old was Peterson when he said that businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> How old was Peterson when he said that businesses should be allowed to deny service to black people?


about 15 second younger than he was when he turned round and realised he was wrong...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> about 15 second younger than he was when he turned round and realised he was wrong...


So he’s a 55 year old white guy who thinks white people should be able to kick black people out of stores if they simply don’t like blacks people? 

You chose a good guy to endlessly defend


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So he’s a 55 year old white guy who thinks white people should be able to kick black people out of stores if they simply don’t like blacks people?
> 
> You chose a good guy to endlessly defend


We get it. No need to keep losing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> We get it. No need to keep losing.


is makeup an invitation to sexual harassment?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> is makeup an invitation to sexual harassment?


You been getting your ass handed to you for 40 pages.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> You been getting your ass handed to you for 40 pages.


your perception is very bad

for example, you once celebrated with white supremacists but you still try to deny it, despite incontrovertible evidence to the contrary

anyhoo, if you weren't broke and living on your wife's money and instead owned a store, would you serve jews?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> your perception is very bad
> 
> for example, you once celebrated with white supremacists but you still try to deny it, despite incontrovertible evidence to the contrary
> 
> anyhoo, if you weren't broke and living on your wife's money and instead owned a store, would you serve jews?


Okay, you keep going! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Okay, you keep going! Lol


if you're winning so hard it should be pretty easy to say if you would serve jews if you owned your own store instead of living off your wife's allowance and government welfare subsidies


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're winning so hard it should be pretty easy to say if you would serve jews if you owned your own store instead of living off your wife's allowance and government welfare subsidies


I serve everyone,come one come all. Glad we resolved that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I serve everyone,come one come all. Glad we resolved that.


Even though you and your golf buddies call Jews “penny pinching rats”?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 17, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Even though you and your golf buddies call Jews “penny pinching rats”?


Those buddies were Jewish.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 17, 2018)

“Instead of blaming the structure of the world for the seeming inadequacies of being… take stock of your own inadequacies,” - Jordan Peterson

Some advice for Sparkplug.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Those buddies were Jewish.


Right


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> “Instead of blaming the structure of the world for the seeming inadequacies of being… take stock of your own inadequacies,” - Jordan Peterson
> 
> Some advice for Sparkplug.


If you owned a store, would you serve black people?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If you owned a store, would you serve black people?


Of course. I'd serve everyone unless they were breaking the rules of the store.

This has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Of course. I'd serve everyone unless they were breaking the rules of the store.
> 
> This has nothing to do with anything.


what if the government then told you you MUST serve black people?

would you still serve them?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what if the government then told you you MUST serve black people?
> 
> would you still serve them?


Yes. That's already a law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yes. That's already a law.


Ok

So you’ll show black people basic decency and respect regardless of what the law says

Why won’t peterson show transgender people basic decency and respect then? He says he won’t do it because the law says you have to, but that seems like a pathetic excuse for his bigotry that has made him so popular with Twitter neo nazis and other far right racist groups


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Ok
> 
> So you’ll show black people basic decency and respect regardless of what the law says
> 
> Why won’t peterson show transgender people basic decency and respect then? He says he won’t do it because the law says you have to, but that seems like a pathetic excuse for his bigotry that has made him so popular with Twitter neo nazis and other far right racist groups


It's not basic decency. 

Let's get some things straight. Peterson said he wouldn't use made up pronouns, like zir, zim, zee, etc. He said most people who were trans-gendered just wanted to be called the opposite sex, which he was fine with. He specifically said he wouldn't use made up pronouns that he doesn't agree with. 

It seems the main point of contention is that you see being called ze, zir, zim, etc., is basic human decency, and I and many other do not. If a guy wants to be called "she", I have no problem with that or vice versa... but I'm not going to call you something made up, and I'm certainly not going to do it under threat of litigation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's not basic decency.
> 
> Let's get some things straight. Peterson said he wouldn't use made up pronouns, like zir, zim, zee, etc. He said most people who were trans-gendered just wanted to be called the opposite sex, which he was fine with. He specifically said he wouldn't use made up pronouns that he doesn't agree with.
> 
> It seems the main point of contention is that you see being called ze, zir, zim, etc., is basic human decency, and I and many other do not. If a guy wants to be called "she", I have no problem with that or vice versa... but I'm not going to call you something made up, and I'm certainly not going to do it under threat of litigation.


actually addressing another human respectfully is basic decency, mr. poop eater


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 18, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> actually addressing another human respectfully is basic decency, mr. poop eater


Using made up, nonsense words to describe someone because they demand it is not basic human decency.

If I want you to refer to me by the term "Your majesty", are you obligated to do so just because I'm asking you to do so? Is it disrespectful to abstain from my request even though that's how I identify?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Using made up, nonsense words to describe someone because they demand it is not basic human decency.
> 
> If I want you to refer to me by the term "Your majesty", are you obligated to do so just because I'm asking you to do so? Is it disrespectful to abstain from my request even though that's how I identify?


All words are made up, dr. Small dick


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> All words are made up, dr. Small dick


 Hey Sparkplug;

People can make up all kinds of words, but no one is forced to use them.... except apparently with regards to trans-peoples made up genders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Hey Sparkplug;
> 
> People can make up all kinds of words, but no one is forced to use them.... except apparently with regards to trans-peoples made up genders.


They’re actually just pronouns, not genders. Your bigotry is showing, dr. Genital wart

Maybe we should go back to talking about your neo-nazi belief that black people are just naturally dumb since we are back to the ugly, hateful corner of Peterson cultism now


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're such a whiny cunt, Sparkplug lol I don't know how you get any deck building done with such angst....
> 
> Trans people claim there are an_ infinite_ number of genders (that's what a _spectrum _is you incomprehensible fucktard) and they use these pronouns to describe their gender identity. For example. when people use the _she_ pronoun, _she _would be associating with the female gender. All that deck building must have fried your brain.
> 
> And no one said black people are naturally dumb. Stop arguing strawmen.


You literally said you think black people are just naturally dumb

And for some reason you no longer want to talk about the absurd notion that makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You keep jumping topics as a way of not having to admit you're a bumbling retard.
> 
> If I _literally_ said that wheres the _literal_ quote? Is this a case of another simple word you fail to understand? First it's _spectrum_, now it's _literal_....
> 
> Here's an example; You are _literally_ an idiot, or you are a _literal_ idiot.


Oh, do you not like me bringing up all the peterson cultisms that make him so popular with neo-nazi right wingers?

Sorry about that mr. dog rapist


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't see JP as someone to be afraid of, unless you are fully invested in identity politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I don't see JP as someone to be afraid of, unless you are fully invested in identity politics.


why are the people who are most invested in identity politics, i.e. white supremacist shitbags like yourself, such big fans of peterson?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

in case anyone was wondering, richard spencer is a neo-nazi who believes in ethnic cleansing

stefan molyneux is an avowed white supremacist/neo-nazi (the terms are basically interchangeable)


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

jordan peterson does youtube videos with this guy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

gavin mcinnes is the leader of a neo-nazi paramilitary group.

he does shows with jordan peterson together


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 19, 2018)

You realize that having bad people agree with you, doesn't make _*you*_ bad,right? You are suggesting something even flimsier than guilty by association. 

JP has repeatedly denounced right-wing and left-wing extremism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You realize that having bad people agree with you, doesn't make _*you*_ bad,right? You are suggesting something even flimsier than guilty by association.
> 
> JP has repeatedly denounced right-wing and left-wing extremism.


So when does he denounce the literal nazis I just showed you? Does he denounce them before or after he does shows with them?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> jordan peterson does youtube videos with this guy.


I'm guessing he didn't say that.

I don't know much about the guy, but apparently he lives in Canada and that's a hate crime to say what you're claiming he said.

His wiki page makes him sound like a douchebag. What does this have to do with JP? He did an interview with him, and..... ? Now JP automatically endorses everything he has to say? 

Is that what you're claiming?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 19, 2018)

Is this a secret nazi organization?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 19, 2018)

More Nazi's?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

"so what if he monetizes youtube shows with neo-nazi paramilitary group leaders?"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "so what if he monetizes youtube shows with neo-nazi paramilitary group leaders?"


peterson doesnt monetize any videos that he's uploaded. they're all ad free...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm guessing he didn't say that.
> 
> I don't know much about the guy, but apparently he lives in Canada and that's a hate crime to say what you're claiming he said.
> 
> ...


i tried googling for evidence that he said that and i couldnt find anything...

its kinda telling that buck isn't providing links to anything he claims. just screen shots that we're supposed to take buck on his word on..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson doesnt monetize any videos that he's uploaded. they're all ad free...


So he just does shows with neo nazi paramilitary leaders for free?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i tried googling for evidence that he said that and i couldnt find anything...
> 
> its kinda telling that buck isn't providing links to anything he claims. just screen shots that we're supposed to take buck on his word on..


“I doubt these avowed neo nazis would ever say anything racist”


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> “I doubt these avowed neo nazis would ever say anything racist”


lol the only evidence that he's a neo nazi is the picture you posted that i cant find evidence of apart from in your post

this is a bit circular here buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> LOL what Nazi's you twatwaffle?
> 
> Stefan Molyneux is not a nazi.
> And Gavin McInnis is a douchebag, but he's not a nazi either.
> ...


Mcinnes runs a paramilitary nazi group called the proud boys


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol the only evidence that he's a neo nazi is the picture you posted that i cant find evidence of apart from in your post
> 
> this is a bit circular here buck


LOL

Deny deny deny


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> "What *can be asserted without evidence can* be dismissed *without evidence*".
> 
> i've tried googling parts of that passage as you've shown before that you have no qualms heavily editing posts and taking what is said out of context..
> 
> ...


Stefan molyneux is a white supremacist. I’m not sure why Peterson does shows with him

Gavin mcinnes runs a neo-nazi paramilitary group called the proud boys. I’m not sure why Peterson does shows with him

Richard spencer is s neo-nazi who calls for ethnic cleansing. I’m not sure why he praises Peterson. If he had a show I’m sure Peterson would be on it with him though


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ******assertions without evidence*******


whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions. 

peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left. 

he also believes that you should beable to talk to people even if you do not agree with their politics. as how else do you ever hope to change somones mind on anything if you lock yourself away in an echo chamber

its always good when people on the political extremes (both sides) actually listen to moderate ideas maybe bring them back from the edge..

i know this wont help you as you've been playing this role for so many years now you dont remember what its like to be normal and to beable to listen


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Gavin McInnes is a moron. I wouldn't call the "proud Boys" a "paramilitary group" though, and I wouldn't call McInnes a Nazi- just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Unless you mean this;
> 
> ...


You gotta be pretty deluded to deny that mcinnes runs a neo-nazi paramilitary group or that Stefan molyneux is a white supremacist

Why would peterson even do an interview for these nazis and white supremacists?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.
> 
> peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left.
> 
> ...


I thought you said Peterson denounced alt right nazi groups. Doing shows and interviews with alt right Nazis doesn’t seem like a denunciation to me

Why is he adored by Nazis like molyneux and mcinnes and spencer?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I thought you said Peterson denounced alt right nazi groups. Doing shows and interviews with alt right Nazis doesn’t seem like a denunciation to me
> 
> Why is he adored by Nazis like molyneux and mcinnes and spencer?





ginjawarrior said:


> whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.
> 
> peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You gotta be pretty deluded to deny that mcinnes runs a neo-nazi paramilitary group or that Stefan molyneux is a white supremacist
> 
> Why would peterson even do an interview for these nazis and white supremacists?


You're begging the question, like an idiot.

McInnes runs an Alt-Right group...

Cite one quote (that isn't made up) that Stefan Molyneux said that confirms he's a white supremacist. I'm not even saying they don't exist or that he isn't a white supremacist, I don't know jack shit about the guy... _*but neither do you it would seem. *You just make assertions with no evidence and expect people to take you seriously, or to listen at all for that matter._

Why don't you go put your 85 IQ to use, and go build a deck.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're begging the question, like an idiot.
> 
> McInnes runs an Alt-Right group...
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with building beautiful decks! That insult reflects poorly on you. Rise above my friend, you won the argument many pages ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're begging the question, like an idiot.
> 
> McInnes runs an Alt-Right group...
> 
> ...


Alt right = neo nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Nothing wrong with building beautiful decks! That insult reflects poorly on you. Rise above my friend, you won the argument many pages ago.


Why do you think nazis like spencer adore Peterson?

Why do you think Peterson does shows with leaders of nazi paramilitary groups?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Why do you think nazis like spencer adore Peterson?
> 
> Why do you think Peterson does shows with leaders of nazi paramilitary groups?


Truly not questions that concern me. I don't see JP as a threat.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Alt right = neo nazi


is this the same sort of nazi that you been saying jordan peterson is for the last 40+ pages??
or is this a different sort of nazi?

just wondering because you seem to call anyone who doesnt agree with you nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you seem to call anyone who doesnt agree with you nazi


Do they do shows with neo nazi paramilitary group leaders and prattle on about cultural Marxism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Truly not questions that concern me. I don't see JP as a threat.


Truly questions you want to avoid because you don’t want to defend nazis too obviously


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do they do shows with neo nazi paramilitary group leaders and prattle on about cultural Marxism?





ginjawarrior said:


> whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.
> 
> peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left.
> 
> ...


.....
so no evidence on your assertion that they are nazi????

here how abouts you start by backing up that quote you posted by stephan? 

or you could admit you lied and posted bullshit

like maybe if you were honest enough after all these years of playing this role of yours...


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Truly questions you want to avoid because you don’t want to defend nazis too obviously


No, just bored with you. Anytime you want to have a substantive talk on my views on racial issues or nazism, I'm game. You may find that we agree on much. For example, do you agree that we should avoid judging people by the color of their skin?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> .....
> so no evidence on your assertion that they are nazi????
> 
> here how abouts you start by backing up that quote you posted by stephan?
> ...


No evidence besides the neo nazi paramilitary group, or spencer sieg heiling trump or...

Just give up


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No evidence besides the neo nazi paramilitary group, or spencer sieg heiling trump or...
> 
> Just give up


peterson is not responsible for spencers tweets..

we went through this a few threads ago

again i'll refer you back to this post which you so conveniently ignore


ginjawarrior said:


> *whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.*
> 
> *peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left. *
> 
> ...


i've even bolded out and made bigger the important bits

you've screamed for so many posts here about peterson being a nazi

dont expect us to take your word on this

here howabouts you post some evidence about that stephan picture you posted.......?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson is not responsible for spencers tweets..
> 
> we went through this a few threads ago
> 
> ...


how can you claim he denounces nazis when he does shows with the leader of the proud boys?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how can you claim he denounces nazis when he does shows with the leader of the proud boys?


whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.

*peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left. *

*he also believes that you should beable to talk to people even if you do not agree with their politics. as how else do you ever hope to change somones mind on anything if you lock yourself away in an echo chamber*

*its always good when people on the political extremes (both sides) actually listen to moderate ideas maybe bring them back from the edge..*

*i know this wont help you as you've been playing this role for so many years now you dont remember what its like to be normal and to be able to listen.........*


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> whilst you havent supplied any evidence of those assertions.
> 
> *peterson has been taking interviews with people all over the political spectrum from the right to the left. *
> 
> ...


Stop freaking out

The proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group led by Gavin mcinnes

Peterson does shows with mcinnes

Why?

Would you go on a nazi’s show?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> answered already
> 
> here have a copy and paste...........
> 
> ...


Would you do shows with Nazis, like jordanpeterson does?


----------



## BarryBwana (Aug 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Stop freaking out
> 
> The proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group led by Gavin mcinnes
> 
> ...


If you're a clinical psychologist trying to turn people away from extremist ideologies then what better show to go on? I mean it's not rocket science to see that would be his ideal target audience. Not everyone wants to talk only to people they completely agree with and only yell at people they don't. 

It is almost as if you can't comprehend the mentality of someone trying to improve the situation as opposed to just trying to inflame it more and more. It's is engaging with people and disarming them with logic & reason that helps change their minds and potentially even help sway them from a dangerous ideology.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> If you're a clinical psychologist trying to turn people away from extremist ideologies then what better show to go on? I mean it's not rocket science to see that would be his ideal target audience. Not everyone wants to talk only to people they completely agree with and only yell at people they don't.
> 
> It is almost as if you can't comprehend the mentality of someone trying to improve the situation as opposed to just trying to inflame it more and more. It's is engaging with people and disarming them with logic & reason that helps change their minds and potentially even help sway them from a dangerous ideology.


That’s not what he’s doing though


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 24, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> If you're a clinical psychologist trying to turn people away from extremist ideologies then what better show to go on? I mean it's not rocket science to see that would be his ideal target audience. Not everyone wants to talk only to people they completely agree with and only yell at people they don't.
> 
> It is almost as if you can't comprehend the mentality of someone trying to improve the situation as opposed to just trying to inflame it more and more. It's is engaging with people and disarming them with logic & reason that helps change their minds and potentially even help sway them from a dangerous ideology.


Great post, enjoyed your thoughts.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s not what he’s doing though


Translation; 

"You make sense and I don't like it so I will deny what you're saying without providing any contrary evidence. 

Racism, Nazi's, paramilitary... PETERSON....."


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Translation;
> 
> "You make sense and I don't like it so I will deny what you're saying without providing any contrary evidence.
> 
> ...


Are you denying Gavin mcinnes leads a neo nazi paramilitary group and that Peterson does shows with him without denouncing him or trying to change his neo nazi beliefs?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2018)

C'mon Sparkplug, lets see some evidence of your claims.

You're making claims, now back them up with evidence.

It's not my job to disprove your unsubstantiated claims, it's your job to substantiate them.

If you weren't borderline retarded, you'd understand that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> C'mon Sparkplug, lets see some evidence of your claims.
> 
> You're making claims, now back them up with evidence.
> 
> ...


So you are really gonna attempt to deny that the proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group 

Wow


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So you are really gonna attempt to deny that the proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group
> 
> Wow


Still no evidence? Interesting....

I don't know if they're neo-nazi's but it wouldn't surprise me.

They are not a paramilitary organization.

Do you even know what "paramilitary" means?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Still no evidence? Interesting....
> 
> I don't know if they're neo-nazi's but it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you understand that definition?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you sure you understand that definition?


As listed above, there is a paramilitary wing of the "proud boys" but the "proud boys" themselves are not a paramilitary organization. 

Can you read?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> there is a paramilitary wing of the proud boys


thank you

is there a war on white people, as the proud boys claim?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you
> 
> is there a war on white people, as the proud boys claim?


No need to thank me for correcting you.

As stated.... two times? before....

"
*Fraternal Order of the Alt-Knights*

In 2017, Kyle Chapman, nicknamed "Based Stickman" due to the aforementioned wooden dowel incident, formed a paramilitary wing of the Proud Boys called the "Fraternal Order of the Alt-Knights" (FOAK).[42] Alt-right figure Augustus Sol Invictus acted as FOAK's second-in-command until he left the group.[43]"

If there's a "paramilitary-wing" of the "Proud Boys" that would make the people who are do not belong to that wing, by default, not paramilitary. Do you see how that works, sparkplug?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> No need to thank me for correcting you.
> 
> As stated.... two times? before....
> 
> ...


I don’t really split hairs when it comes to neo nazi paramilitary groups 

If your neo nazi group has a paramilitary wing, you’re a paramilitary neo nazi group as far as I care


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 28, 2018)

Here’s another hot take: if you have a neo nazi paramilitary group, I won’t do shows with you

Jordan Peterson will though


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Here’s another hot take: if you have a neo nazi paramilitary group, I won’t do shows with you
> 
> Jordan Peterson will though


It's not splitting hairs, it's being correct instead of wrong... like you.

Peterson already said he's trying to reach the fringes to pull them back. It's the same reason he goes on shows with known far-left agenda's. He'll basically talk to anyone. If you want to fault him for being too open and willing to speak with anyone, go ahead.... I'm sure he doesn't mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's not splitting hairs, it's being correct instead of wrong... like you.
> 
> Peterson already said he's trying to reach the fringes to pull them back. It's the same reason he goes on shows with known far-left agenda's. He'll basically talk to anyone. If you want to fault him for being too open and willing to speak with anyone, go ahead.... I'm sure he doesn't mind.


Here’s your chance to show me a YouTube clip where Peterson clearly states to Gavin mcinnes that he is a neo nazi and should change his ways, maybe even get rid of the paramilitary wing of his neo nazi group

If you can’t show me that, then Peterson is just doing shows with nazis


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry, you don't get to setup a false dichotomy and claim victory when your stupid clauses aren't met.

Doing interviews with people on the right is no worse than doing interviews with people on the left. His intention is to reach a large audience. Speaking to both sides seems to be a good plan to achieve that goal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sorry, you don't get to setup a false dichotomy and claim victory when your stupid clauses aren't met.


you just said peterson is trying to talk to people on the fringes and pull them back. maybe show an example of that.

when did he try to pull neo-nazi paramilitary leader gavin mcinnes back from the fringe when he was doing shows with him?

this is one time where i would love to see a youtube video showing he does exactly what you claim he does



Beefbisquit said:


> Doing interviews with people on the right is no worse than doing interviews with people on the left.


name a group on the left as bad as the neo-nazi paramilitary militias on the right


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Here’s another hot take: if you have a neo nazi paramilitary group, I won’t do shows with you
> 
> Jordan Peterson will though


no he didnt....

lets for a second ignore your loose definitions of "nazi"

alt knights were started in 2017

peterson did the interview in november 2016

is peterson supposed to know the future now??


also peterson talks in the interview about how he teaches his students about the dangers of the nazi regime 

so no interview with paramilitary 

and speaks against nazism


i think its about time you find some other bulshit to rant about peterson.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> no he didnt....
> 
> lets for a second ignore your loose definitions of "nazi"
> 
> ...


Gavin mcinnes is a fucking neo nazi 

Jordan Peterson does shows with him 

Cry


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Gavin mcinnes is a fucking neo nazi
> 
> Jordan Peterson does shows with him
> 
> Cry


hmm you a bit salty atm?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> hmm you a bit salty atm?


“Who could have possibly foreseen that these fascist militant Nazis that Jordan Peterson did shows with would militarize?”


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> “Who could have possibly foreseen that these fascist militant Nazis that Jordan Peterson did shows with would militarize?”


"shows"?

ive only ever heard of one and that was after you posted it here

we might need to get back to back to you highly loose defintions of "fascist" "militant" and "nazi" at some point tho

havent you been screaming about peterson being a fascist for 45 pages now (with other threads) with nothing but bullshit to back it up

howabouts you complain more about peterson not denouncing a group that didnt fucking exist some more???






you would do so much better at this if you spent a lttle bit of your time researching yourself rather than being spoonfed your info from fucking reddit

even double checking it for yourself would make you a little bit less of a fucking idiot on this


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> "shows"?
> 
> ive only ever heard of one and that was after you posted it here
> 
> ...


Want up look at some of the racist nazi filth Gavin mcinnes and his “proud boys” spewed before peterson decided to do shows with him?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Want up look at some of the racist nazi filth Gavin mcinnes and his “proud boys” spewed before peterson decided to do shows with him?


If he can change some minds, and push people away from extremism, that is laudable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> If he can change some minds, and push people away from extremism, that is laudable.


Did he try to change any minds?

I’ve been asking for YouTube clips (since I know you losers like them so much) of him doing this while going on these nazi shows and you guys haven’t produced a single one.

Just give me a link and a timestamp for when he pushes back on Gavin mcinnes, who is an obvious neo nazi


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Did he try to change any minds?
> 
> I’ve been asking for YouTube clips (since I know you losers like them so much) of him doing this while going on these nazi shows and you guys haven’t produced a single one.
> 
> Just give me a link and a timestamp for when he pushes back on Gavin mcinnes, who is an obvious neo nazi


I think it has already been posted, please review the thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I think it has already been posted, please review the thread.


Post number please

And if you can give me the time stamp for when he pushes back on mcinnes and his neo nazi paramilitary group that would be great too

Thanks cupcake


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Want up look at some of the racist nazi filth Gavin mcinnes and his “proud boys” spewed before peterson decided to do shows with him?


sure go ahead and post it as evidence.......

until then i really dont give a fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> sure go ahead and post it as evidence.......
> 
> until then i really dont give a fuck


Are you gonna pretend they’re not neo Nazis then just like you’re pretending they’re not neo nazis now just because peterson does shows with them?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

"It’s such a rape culture with these immigrants, I don’t even think these women see it as rape. They see it as just like having a teeth [sic] pulled."

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

"Muslims have a problem with inbreeding. They tend to marry their first cousins…and that is a major problem here because when you have mentally damaged inbreds — which not all Muslims are, but a disproportionate number are — and you have a hate book called the Koran…you end up with a perfect recipe for mass murder."

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

“Well look at the canary in the coal mine called Britain. We see guys get away with raping children regularly, and they have excuses like ‘I didn’t understand the word ‘no.’’ We have a woman raped several times in one night. All these guys seem to…they don’t all get away but they seem to get away way too often. And then you have people being jailed for rude tweets and comments when they’re white, so…people in America say ‘Muslim are what? One or two percent of the population? There’s never gonna be sharia law here.’ And I say have a look at Britain. Have a look at Europe. That’s where we’re headed.”

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

“I just realized something. Cory Booker is kind of like Sambo. He’s kind of shucking and jiving for the white man. "

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

"Blacks are forced into schools they aren’t qualified for and they have no choice but to drop out. Instead of going back a step to a school they can handle, they tend to give up on higher education entirely. Thanks to the Marxist myth of ubiquitous equality, this ‘mismatch’ leaves blacks less educated than they would have been had they been left to their own devices.”

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

“Muslims are stupid. And the only thing they really respect is violence and being tough.”

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

“We’re all transphobic. We see there are no old trannies. They die of drug overdoses and suicide way before they’re 40 and nobody notices because nobody knows them. They are mentally ill gays who need help, and that doesn’t include being maimed by physicians.” 

gavin mcinnes

please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2018)

McInnes has also referred to transgender people as “gender niggers” and “stupid lunatics.” McInnes’ repugnant rhetoric extends to women, too. He’s written that “through trial and error, I learned that women want to be downright abused” by men, and, in a tweet, that “Every guy I’ve ever known to be involved in a ‘domestic’ was the result of some cunt trying to ruin his life.”

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-files/group/proud-boys


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "Muslims have a problem with inbreeding. They tend to marry their first cousins…and that is a major problem here because when you have mentally damaged inbreds — which not all Muslims are, but a disproportionate number are — and you have a hate book called the Koran…you end up with a perfect recipe for mass murder."
> 
> gavin mcinnes
> 
> please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


As usual you haven't provided any supporting links to him saying it so I tried googling it


> *Many people would find the idea of marrying a first cousin shocking, but such marriages are not unusual in some British communities.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/4442010.stm

I'm not even going to bother reading the rest of your "evidence"

Not only is it unsupported but it isn't proof a being a fucking nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> McInnes has also referred to transgender people as “gender niggers” and “stupid lunatics.” McInnes’ repugnant rhetoric extends to women, too. He’s written that “through trial and error, I learned that women want to be downright abused” by men, and, in a tweet, that “Every guy I’ve ever known to be involved in a ‘domestic’ was the result of some cunt trying to ruin his life.”
> 
> https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-files/group/proud-boys


right just seen where you posted that link

its very telling how you selectively edited those quotes
*what you quoted*


UncleBuck said:


> "Muslims have a problem with inbreeding. They tend to marry their first cousins…and that is a major problem here because when you have mentally damaged inbreds — which not all Muslims are, but a disproportionate number are — and you have a hate book called the Koran…you end up with a perfect recipe for mass murder."
> 
> gavin mcinnes
> 
> please let me know when jordan peterson pushed back on this racist comment during their show


*what was posted on the splc website*


> "Muslims have a problem with inbreeding. They tend to marry their first cousins…and that is a major problem here because when you have mentally damaged inbreds — which not all Muslims are, but a disproportionate number are — and you have a hate book called the Koran…you end up with a perfect recipe for mass murder." — _Gavin McInnes, Get Off My Lawn, *April 24, 2018*_


_*https://www.crtv.com/video/get-off-my-lawn-122--terror-in-toronto*_
_*notice the date??????*_

_*i know you did because you deliberately cut it out *_

_*peterson did the interview in 2016.....*_

_*how dare he not denounce something that hadnt been said yet.........*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

There probably weren’t any signs mcinnes was a neo nazi until after Peterson started doing shows with him I’m sure

Pathetic watching you guys defend this racist crap 

Find a less embarrassing cult


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Virtually everyone who has read through this page, thinks you're a hyperbolic idiot who's grasping at straws to try to paint Peterson as a racist.
> 
> Whether it's playing "7 degrees of Kevin Bacon", or claiming that being interviewed by someone means you share their views, you've really done a great job at demonstrating you're a dumb ass.



would you go and do a show with anyone who has said the same long list of incredibly racist and bigoted things that mcinnes has?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> would you go and do a show with anyone who has said the same long list of incredibly racist and bigoted things that mcinnes has?


Who the fuck cares?

If I had an agenda, and wanted to reach McInnes's audience, yeah I guess I probably would. How else would I reach his audience?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Who the fuck cares?
> 
> If I had an agenda, and wanted to reach McInnes's audience, yeah I guess I probably would. How else would I reach his audience?


so you would do shows with the leader of a neo-nazi paramilitary group. got it

would your message be a nazi conspiracy theory about how jews are riling up minorities to destroy western civilization, like jordan peterson?


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 1, 2018)

Lots of children afraid of a noise not coming from an echo chamber in here.

.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you would do shows with the leader of a neo-nazi paramilitary group. got it
> 
> would your message be a nazi conspiracy theory about how jews are riling up minorities to destroy western civilization, like jordan peterson?


That's not what Peterson says, and that's not what the proud boys are. Are you capable of stating anything without committing a plethora of logical fallacies? 

Repeating the same thing over and over doesn't make you right, it makes you look stupid(er). 

McInnes has a fairly large audience, and if I was trying to stop people from becoming extremists (like Peterson) I'd want to speak to the people most likely to become extremists. Peterson has lectures on the dangers of far-right wing ideologies but people won't watch them if they don't know who he is. Why wouldn't he try to reach the people that are already extremists, or are at a high risk of becoming one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Lots of children afraid of a noise not coming form an echo chamber in here.
> 
> .


Yeah, the Peterson cultists seem afraid to admit what is obvious about their hero


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> That's not what Peterson says, and that's not what the proud boys are. Are you capable of stating anything without committing a plethora of logical fallacies?
> 
> Repeating the same thing over and over doesn't make you right, it makes you look stupid(er).
> 
> McInnes has a fairly large audience, and if I was trying to stop people from becoming extremists (like Peterson) I'd want to speak to the people most likely to become extremists. Peterson has lectures on the dangers of far-right wing ideologies but people won't watch them if they don't know who he is. Why wouldn't he try to reach the people that are already extremists, or are at a high risk of becoming one?


So Peterson doesn’t promote the racist conspiracy theory of cultural Marxism?

Can you show me where in his shows with mcinnes he actually points out that they’re extremists and tries to fix them?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So Peterson doesn’t promote the racist conspiracy theory of cultural Marxism?
> 
> Can you show me where in his shows with mcinnes he actually points out that they’re extremists and tries to fix them?


The video where he explains that he wants to speak to the far-right\left to pull them away from the fringes is in this thread somewhere. You have been given the information you just ignore it.

Jordan Peterson says that neo-marxists are attacking western culture. It has everything to do with an ideology, and nothing to do with race. 

Why are you so stupid?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> The video where he explains that he wants to speak to the far-right\left to pull them away from the fringes is in this thread somewhere. You have been given the information you just ignore it.
> 
> Jordan Peterson says that neo-marxists are attacking western culture. It has everything to do with an ideology, and nothing to do with race.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?


So he never confronted neo nazi Gavin mcinnes when he had the chance? He just made a video later on saying he talks downnazis but never actually did it?

Are you sure he doesn’t promote cultural Marxism? I saw him do it right in his Facebook page. He said blacks were responsible for race relations being bad because whites aren’t racist


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So he never confronted neo nazi Gavin mcinnes when he had the chance? He just made a video later on saying he talks downnazis but never actually did it?
> 
> Are you sure he doesn’t promote cultural Marxism? I saw him do it right in his Facebook page. He said blacks were responsible for race relations being bad because whites aren’t racist


He posted an article (that he didn't write) about cultural marxism that references neo-marxists being a problem.

Marxism is an ideology, not a racial thing. How are you not understadning this?

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Marxism


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He posted an article (that he didn't write) about cultural marxism that references neo-marxists being a problem.
> 
> Marxism is an ideology, not a racial thing. How are you not understadning this?
> 
> ...


If he posted an article praising pedophilia, would you defend that too?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If he posted an article praising pedophilia, would you defend that too?


They're not even remotely the same thing, and this isn't about supporting Peterson because he's Peterson. It's about formulating beliefs based on evidence not feelings.



^^ Not about Jews..... just in case that point hasn't sunk into that troglodite brain of yours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> They're not even remotely the same thing, and this isn't about supporting Peterson because he's Peterson. It's about formulating beliefs based on evidence not feelings.
> 
> View attachment 4191084
> 
> ^^ Not about Jews..... just in case that point hasn't sunk into that troglodite brain of yours.


But if he can post whatever he wants and it’s fine because he didn’t write it, what would stop you from making the same argument about Peterson posting pro pedophilia articles?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2018)

[peterson posts article about fucking 12 year old]

Beefkitty: peterson didn’t write that and it’s about hebephilia you idiot!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> There probably weren’t any signs mcinnes was a neo nazi until after Peterson started doing shows with him I’m sure
> 
> Pathetic watching you guys defend this racist crap
> 
> Find a less embarrassing cult


If it was so clear then you would have posted evidence from before the interview rather than tampering with those quotes to hide the dates...

If you can't find it then neither could peterson


----------



## Buddha2525 (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> would you go and do a show with anyone who has said the same long list of incredibly racist and bigoted things that mcinnes has?


No one except your small but very vocal group of alt-left loons believes that bullshit.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> But if he can post whatever he wants and it’s fine because he didn’t write it, what would stop you from making the same argument about Peterson posting pro pedophilia articles?


He doesn't post pro pedophilia videos, and there is no defense.

He doesn't post pro-racism videos either. He posted an article denouncing neo-marxists.

Where in the article that Peterson posted does it say Jews are being a conspiracy to destroy America? I'll give you a hint, it doesn't. It specifically says;



> Many Americans are familiar with political correctness, yet may not be familiar with its origins in cultural Marxist theory. While classical Marxism argued that capitalism and the class structure it created must be overthrown because it is oppressive to workers, cultural Marxism argues that it is not economics that creates oppression but rather the nuclear family, traditional morality and concepts of race, gender and sexual identity. These are the chains of tyranny which must be broken by revolution.


You're claiming the article _*you* _posted says things it doesn't when anyone can click on the link to the article and clearly and easily read that none of those things are said.

https://dailycaller.com/2016/09/29/cultural-marxism-is-destroying-america/


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> If it was so clear then you would have posted evidence from before the interview rather than tampering with those quotes to hide the dates...
> 
> If you can't find it then neither could peterson


Want to look at his twitter timeline?

He’s s fucking neo nazi. It was obvious years ago


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> He doesn't post pro pedophilia videos, and there is no defense.
> 
> He doesn't post pro-racism videos either. He posted an article denouncing neo-marxists.
> 
> ...


So cultural Marxism is not a conspiracy theory blaming Jews for riling minorities to destroy western civilization?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> No one except your small but very vocal group of alt-left loons believes that bullshit.


Tell us more about “Jewish supremacy”

If you don’t want to you can just post a link to David duke’s website since he talks about it too

Glad you’re on their side and not mine, virgin

Kek


----------



## Buddha2525 (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Tell us more about “Jewish supremacy”
> 
> If you don’t want to you can just post a link to David duke’s website since he talks about it too
> 
> ...


I recommend you don't listen to the song and get triggered, then, again.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So cultural Marxism is not a conspiracy theory blaming Jews for riling minorities to destroy western civilization?


Holy shit, you finally get it.

Maybe this definition will help with your comprehension. 



> In the context of Peterson's usage it refers to people who believe dogmatically in neo feminist (let's say 3rd wave for simplicity), anti-capitalist dogma.
> 
> The philosophical tradition which gave rise to modern feminist theories is tightly allied with queer, gender, critical race theories and others, all under the heading of "Postmodernism." These movements are so called because they reject standard modernist principles such as objective truth, humanistic individualism and the Western philosophical canon in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Holy shit, you finally get it.
> 
> Maybe this definition will help with your comprehension.


Denying reality is all you can do at this point


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Denying reality is all you can do at this point


Lets talk reality.

Where has Jordan Peterson ever said anything negative towards Jews? Post a quote.
Where in that article that Peterson tweeted, does it say anything to do with Jews? Post the line.
Where has Peterson ever condoned the far-right or alt-right? Post the quote.

You are so far up your own ass you've lost all track of reality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Lets talk reality.
> 
> Where has Jordan Peterson ever said anything negative towards Jews? Post a quote.
> Where in that article that Peterson tweeted, does it say anything to do with Jews? Post the line.
> ...


Peterson posted an article about cultural Marxism, a conspiracy theory that posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying western civilization

He does shows with leaders of neo nazi paramilitary groups without condemning their nazi views

These facts are irrefutable, so all you are left with is reality denial


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Peterson posted an article about cultural Marxism, a conspiracy theory that posits that Jews are riling minorities into destroying western civilization
> 
> He does shows with leaders of neo nazi paramilitary groups without condemning their nazi views
> 
> These facts are irrefutable, so all you are left with is reality denial


Unable to post anything feasible I see. 

Where in that article about cultural marxism does it say anything about Jews? It doesn't. Cultural Marxism is about an ideology that seeks to destroy western societal norms; not races. 

As demonstrated, Gavin McInnes isn't in a paramilitary group and he's not a nazi. He's an idiot provocateur who started the "proud boys", an alt-right, pseudo-frat.

Just refuted them, sparkplug. I see you were unable to respond to my post though... funny about that.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Want to look at his twitter timeline?
> 
> He’s s fucking neo nazi. It was obvious years ago


***citation needed***

also we need to get an actual definition on "nazi" as you seem to be using it to mean anyone to the right of you


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Huh? I'm simply asking what the bull is and what the facts are. You alluded to these things as though they were self explanatory so I was hoping for some more.


Well I'm not creating a list. But in one lecture (I forget which & when) he said that the Garden of Eden story is memories from when we lived in trees. 

This is ridiculous. By this reasoning the story of the blonde girl, and the three bears are memories of when we lived in caves, and displaced the bears that lived in them. In reality the Eden story borrows elements of older mythos from ancient Sumeria.

Investigate what he says. Do not be taken in by word play.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Unable to post anything feasible I see.
> 
> Where in that article about cultural marxism does it say anything about Jews? It doesn't. Cultural Marxism is about an ideology that seeks to destroy western societal norms; not races.
> 
> ...


Cultural Marxism is a nazi conspiracy theory and the proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group 

You are only left with reality denial


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Cultural Marxism is a nazi conspiracy theory and the proud boys are a neo nazi paramilitary group
> 
> You are only left with reality denial


"_Cultural Marxism_ can be a controversial term—some assert there’s no such thing, and others use the term as a catch-all for anything they see as undermining society. In short, cultural Marxism is a revolutionary leftist idea that traditional culture is the source of oppression in the modern world. Cultural Marxism is often linked to an insistence upon political correctness, multiculturalism, and perpetual attacks on the foundations of culture: the nuclear family, marriage, patriotism, traditional morality, law and order, etc. Cultural Marxists are assumed to be committed to establishing economic Marxism, in which case their cultural attacks are a necessary preparation for their ultimate goal."

There are some hate-groups that have used the term as well, but they're not talking about the same things obviously. Well, obvious for almost everyone... but not for ole sparkplug.... 

He's not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> "_Cultural Marxism_ can be a controversial term—some assert there’s no such thing, and others use the term as a catch-all for anything they see as undermining society. In short, cultural Marxism is a revolutionary leftist idea that traditional culture is the source of oppression in the modern world. Cultural Marxism is often linked to an insistence upon political correctness, multiculturalism, and perpetual attacks on the foundations of culture: the nuclear family, marriage, patriotism, traditional morality, law and order, etc. Cultural Marxists are assumed to be committed to establishing economic Marxism, in which case their cultural attacks are a necessary preparation for their ultimate goal."
> 
> There are some hate-groups that have used the term as well, but they're not talking about the same things obviously. Well, obvious for almost everyone... but not for ole sparkplug....
> 
> He's not the sharpest tool in the shed.


Jordan Peterson complains about cultural Marxism.

So does David duke


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson complains about cultural Marxism.
> 
> So does David duke


One person means one thing, the other means something different. 

This has been demonstrated multiple times.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson complains about cultural Marxism.
> 
> So does David duke


so do you....

any way im still waiting on those disgusting tweets mcinnes posted that peterson should have known about and abmonished him about on the the one show they did together.......

and thats ignoring the fact that peterson isnt responsible for another persons life work


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> One person means one thing, the other means something different.


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ******cute stuff******


so no evidence on why you freaked out for something like 10 pages about why peterson should have admonished mcinnies for having a paramilitary nazi organization that didnt exist when peterson did the one interview?

come on now....

we're waiting for this


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> so no evidence on why you freaked out for something like 10 pages about why peterson should have admonished mcinnies for having a paramilitary nazi organization that didnt exist when peterson did the one interview?
> 
> come on now....
> 
> we're waiting for this


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

who could've guessed!!!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>







none of this is proof of being a nazi

its not pretty or elegant. but its not even condoning violence


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>


ok ill take spencer as a nazi

but unless your playing a game of 6 steps (which you always are(because you have nothing else)

peterson isnt on that list


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Violence against women, praise from Nazis, white supremacist rhetoric, and so much more - before Peterson decided to do shows with him

Fuck, mcinnes did a show with avowed nazi spencer before peterson went on as well and never, not once pushed back against him for it

So much for Peterson condemning Nazis


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2018)

Sparkplug; 

For someone who doesn't like Mcinnes's outrageous, hyperbolic rambling you parody it perfectly but argue from the other side. You two should just fuck and get it over with.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sparkplug;
> 
> For someone who doesn't like Mcinnes's outrageous, hyperbolic rambling you parody it perfectly but argue from the other side. You two should just fuck and get it over with.


mcinnes is a nazi and Peterson does shows with him, never once speaking out against him and his violence towards women or white supremacist rhetoric or praise from other avowed Nazis 

And you endlessly defend it

Pathetic


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> mcinnes is a nazi and Peterson does shows with him, never once speaking out against him and his violence towards women or white supremacist rhetoric or praise from other avowed Nazis
> 
> And you endlessly defend it
> 
> Pathetic


you havent shown anything that peterson should have known about or is so abhorrent that peterson should have screamed about

*if you cannot find it then peterson couldnt have.....*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> mcinnes is a nazi and Peterson does *shows* with him, never once speaking out against him and his violence towards women or white supremacist rhetoric or praise from other avowed Nazis
> 
> And you endlessly defend it
> 
> Pathetic


bolded the flat out lie

i have only ever found one show peterson has done with mcinnes

for fuck sake for your own integrity be honest for once

or at least post proof of these "shows"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> bolded the flat out lie
> 
> i have only ever found one show peterson has done with mcinnes
> 
> ...


“He only did one show with the nazi! PWN’D”


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you havent shown anything that peterson should have known about or is so abhorrent that peterson should have screamed about
> 
> *if you cannot find it then peterson couldnt have.....*


doing a show with avowed nazi Richard spencer a few weeks before peterson wasn’t a hint?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> “He only did one show with the nazi! PWN’D”


pages ago i told you it was one show

i know it helps your narrative that peterson was on there multiple times across the years

but it was only 1 in nov 2016

thats why you had to lie(by deliberate omission) about those quotes


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> doing a show with avowed nazi Richard spencer a few weeks before peterson wasn’t a hint?


cnn has interviewed spencer...

unless cnn is a nazi organization your point falls apart

not only that but your point relies on kevin bacon


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> cnn has interviewed spencer...
> 
> unless cnn is a nazi organization your point falls apart
> 
> not only that but your point relies on kevin bacon


I’m sure the tone of the interview by cnn was the same as neo- nazi paramilitary leader Gavin mcinnes


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I’m sure the tone of the interview by cnn was the same as neo- nazi paramilitary leader Gavin mcinnes


the tone doesnt matter you using the fact spencer has been on mcinnes as something peterson should have known of a admonished

this kevin bacon angle of yours is weak as shit

and nothing but a distraction from you lack of evidence of tweets that peterson should have known about


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> the tone doesnt matter you using the fact spencer has been on mcinnes as something peterson should have known of a admonished
> 
> this kevin bacon angle of yours is weak as shit
> 
> and nothing but a distraction from you lack of evidence of tweets that peterson should have known about


So if cnn interviews spencer and is hostile to him that is the same as mcinnes coddling his nazi views?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/09/04/jordan-peterson-interview-politico-50-219620


----------



## Buddha2525 (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Tell us more about “Jewish supremacy”
> 
> If you don’t want to you can just post a link to David duke’s website since he talks about it too
> 
> ...


So I tried watching a bit of Peterson on post-modernism, which you say he calls cultural Marxism. He's got nothing new, which bored me. I was expecting shocking stuff, but all he came off as was a more personable Ayn Rand cultists. Nothing racist, although his incessant born again Christian garbage annoyed me. He's supposed to be a scientist and all, yet he was saying original sin was legit.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 12, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


>


Do you really like Peterson or is this an elaborate scheme to troll UncleBuck? Because all his videos are scientism mumbo jumbo that does a poor job of hiding the fact he's an apologist for Christian propaganda.

He acts like the Code of Hammurabi is the best thing since we utilised fire, and the end all for all systems of ethics. But he dismisses all eastern thought, like that of the Vedas, or the i-ching which lead to Confucius philosophy that influenced our morals way more than Abrahamic plagiarism.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 16, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Do you really like Peterson or is this an elaborate scheme to troll UncleBuck? Because all his videos are scientism mumbo jumbo that does a poor job of hiding the fact he's an apologist for Christian propaganda.
> 
> He acts like the Code of Hammurabi is the best thing since we utilised fire, and the end all for all systems of ethics. But he dismisses all eastern thought, like that of the Vedas, or the i-ching which lead to Confucius philosophy that influenced our morals way more than Abrahamic plagiarism.


I don't know his personal reasons, but I assume it has to do with where each of cultures is currently.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 16, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't know his personal reasons, but I assume it has to do with where each of cultures is currently.


My point is, you give me a hard time over karma, which is essentially Newton's 3rd law, chaos theory, and DNA inheritance. Once any universe(multiverse bubble theory, kalpa theory) comes into existence, if a 4th dimensional observer existed, he could calculate the one and only way the chain reaction of events unfolds, called a Kalpa with karma in Buddhism.

Perterson believes original sin is legit. Name one scientific theory that traces the source of why we die to eating a poison apple? But you don't call him on that. Why?

The only questionable Buddhist theory is Aether(Akasha). But science is realizing through unified field theory, by merging general relativity with string theory, some sort of medium carries electrical fields, like light waves, to make things work, and is possibly related to dark energy/matter.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 17, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> My point is, you give me a hard time over karma, which is essentially Newton's 3rd law, chaos theory, and DNA inheritance. Once any universe(multiverse bubble theory, kalpa theory) comes into existence, if a 4th dimensional observer existed, he could calculate the one and only way the chain reaction of events unfolds, called a Kalpa with karma in Buddhism.
> 
> Perterson believes original sin is legit. Name one scientific theory that traces the source of why we die to eating a poison apple? But you don't call him on that. Why?
> 
> The only questionable Buddhist theory is Aether(Akasha). But science is realizing through unified field theory, by merging general relativity with string theory, some sort of medium carries electrical fields, like light waves, to make things work, and is possibly related to dark energy/matter.


Karma has nothing to do with physics. That's false equivocation. We can't measure emotional 'force' and then measure the 'reaction' from that force. 

Peterson is weird about religion, and I don't agree with him in most parts. He calls the biblical story a "meta-story" but to my knowledge has never confirmed or denied his belief in it's literal sense. What does this have to do with karma? 

The only questionable buddhist "theory"? With regards to what? Science?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 17, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Karma has nothing to do with physics. That's false equivocation. We can't measure emotional 'force' and then measure the 'reaction' from that force.
> 
> Peterson is weird about religion, and I don't agree with him in most parts. He calls the biblical story a "meta-story" but to my knowledge has never confirmed or denied his belief in it's literal sense. What does this have to do with karma?
> 
> The only questionable buddhist "theory"? With regards to what? Science?


What it has to do with karma is how you equivocate new age hocus pocus with what the Buddha taught about karma. Now that shit ain't scientific. Buddhist sutras don't teach karma is a magical score card tallying all you good and bad like Santa.


Your conception of karma is false. Karma is only cause and effect. Several types of math can deal with the concept, like markov decision process and bayesian distribution.

Karma isn't the voodoo so many good deeds are followed by equal bad deeds.

It's just a concept. That the more fucked up things you do, the more you have to keep track of the lies you need to tell so you don't get caught. If you're constantly trying to decieve, that leaves less time for your meditation, etc.

Buddhism is both religion and science as one. The goal is to monitor what you do, compare, and them compensate. What the Buddha did was very scientific without having access to calculus, or Euclid geometry.

He was very much aware of concepts like sympathetic and parasympathetic CNS, because he used yogic methods. He knew about the unconscious and conscious mind, and how through repetition do classical conditioning.

He knew about volition versus motivation.

The only difference is Buddhism calls the same concepts by different names and groups them differently. Much like how self is described slightly by both Freud and Jung, but come to the same basic conclusion.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> What it has to do with karma is how you equivocate new age hocus pocus with what the Buddha taught about karma. Now that shit ain't scientific. Buddhist sutras don't teach karma is a magical score card tallying all you good and bad like Santa.
> 
> 
> Your conception of karma is false. Karma is only cause and effect. Several types of math can deal with the concept, like markov decision process and bayesian distribution.
> ...


So you're saying that karma exists entirely in the psyche it's not actually a physical reaction from the universe??? I think that would hold a lot more weight than the common concept.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> So you're saying that karma exists entirely in the psyche it's not actually a physical reaction from the universe??? I think that would hold a lot more weight than the common concept.


Yes. We all create the world we live. But at times conflict exists between our perception and the ultimate reality. Such as with mass hysteria, or psychosomatic delusion. What we believe can influence our body's physical reaction to a psychological response, only to a certain point.

What's normally thought of as karma is only a tendency, but can often seem to violate it. That's because karma is only one of five forces "controlling" our end results.

"Being created by an Almighty God who controls our destinies and predetermines our future, or being produced by an irresistible Karma that completely determines our fate and controls our life’s course, independent of any free action on our part, is essentially the same. The only difference lies in the two words God and Karma. One could easily be substituted for the other, because the ultimate operation of both forces would be identical.

Such a fatalistic doctrine is not the Buddhist law of Karma.

According to Buddhism, there are five orders or processes_ (niyama) _which operate in the physical and mental realms.

They are:


*Utu Niyama*- physical inorganic order, e.g. seasonal phenomena of winds and rains. The unerring order of seasons, characteristic seasonal changes and events, causes of winds and rains, nature of heat, etc., all belong to this group.
*Bija Niyama* - order of germs and seeds (physical organic order), e.g. rice produced from rice-seed, sugary taste from sugar-cane or honey, peculiar characteristics of certain fruits, etc. The scientific theory of cells and genes and the physical similarity of twins may be ascribed to this order.
*Karma Niyama* - order of act and result, e.g., desirable and undesirable acts produce corresponding good and bad results. As surely as water seeks its own level so does Karma, given opportunity, produce its inevitable result, not in the form of a reward or punishment but as an innate sequence. This sequence of deed and effect is as natural and necessary as the way of the sun and the moon.
*Dhamma Niyama*- order of the norm, e.g., the natural phenomena occurring at the advent of a Bodhisattva in his last birth. Gravitation and other similar laws of nature. The natural reason for being good and so forth, may be included in this group.
*Citta Niyama* - order or mind or psychic law, e.g., processes of consciousness, arising and perishing of consciousness, constituents of consciousness, power of mind, etc., including telepathy, telaesthesia, retro-cognition, premonition, clairvoyance, clairaudience, thought-reading and such other psychic phenomena which are inexplicable to modern science."

https://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/karma.htm


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Yes. We all create the world we live. But at times conflict exists between our perception and the ultimate reality. Such as with mass hysteria, or psychosomatic delusion. What we believe can influence our body's physical reaction to a psychological response, only to a certain point.
> 
> What's normally thought of as karma is only a tendency, but can often seem to violate it. That's because karma is only one of five forces "controlling" our end results.
> 
> ...


Yes that's right Buddha we all have experienced telepathy, clairvoyance and premonition we just don't have the nerve to discuss it. "The world is full of weariness, a man can not utter it".


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2018)

FBI just labeled mcinnes’ group “extremist white nationalists”

Jordan Peterson is still friendly with them for some odd reason


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> FBI just labeled mcinnes’ group “extremist white nationalists”
> 
> Jordan Peterson is still friendly with them for some odd reason


So was Martin Luther King Jr. involved in Marxist orgies? 

https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/104-10125-10133.pdf


https://www.theroot.com/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-the-lie-filled-fbi-1820183161


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> So was Martin Luther King Jr. involved in Marxist orgies?
> 
> https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/104-10125-10133.pdf
> 
> ...


Never met a nazi you wouldn’t defend


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Never met a nazi you wouldn’t defend


MLK Jr. is a Nazi? Ummm ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Confirmation bias.


Mcinnes is a nazi just like you


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 22, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> ****nonsense words****
> 
> *Perterson believes original sin is legit. Name one scientific theory that traces the source of why we die to eating a poison apple? But you don't call him on that. Why?*
> 
> ****nonsense words****


citation needed on bolded section


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson is still friendly with them for some odd reason


citation needed


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> citation needed


Just go to his twitter Facebook or YouTube pages

Jordan Peterson is very friendly with extremist Nazis like mcinnes, Spencer, molyneux, Watson, Shapiro and the like


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ll just do the rebuttal for gimpywarrior:

“Just because he repeatedly does friendly interviews with a dozen right wing con artists who monetize off of vulnerable young white males by telling them they are the last remaining ubermenschen who can stop the vast hoards of unwashed filthy foreigners from destroying western civilization at the behest of cultural Marxist jews doesn't make them all nazis. Also that article he posted directly blaming Jews for everything was just something he posted”


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Just go to his twitter Facebook or YouTube pages
> 
> Jordan Peterson is very friendly with extremist Nazis like mcinnes, Spencer, molyneux, Watson, Shapiro and the like


So nothing but bare faced assertion from you?

Citations definitely needed buck


UncleBuck said:


> “ Also that article he posted directly blaming Jews for everything was just something he posted”


What article "directly blaming Jews"?

Citations needed buck 

Youve proven yourself to lie many times over in this thread


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> So nothing but bare faced assertion from you?
> 
> Citations definitely needed buck
> 
> ...


Are you still trying to play dumb after this many times?

Should I just glue the article Peterson posted about “cultural Marxism” to your sad nazi forehead to save us both some time?

Btw, still waiting for you to post even one clip of Peterson facing down a single nazi like molyneux, mcinnes, Spencer, Watson, Shapiro or the like instead of going on their shows and delighting in spreading their nazi conspiracy theories about how college professors are destroying western civilization by pairing with the Jews to overrun us with those nasty immigrants


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you still trying to play dumb after this many times?
> 
> Should I just glue the article Peterson posted about “cultural Marxism” to your sad nazi forehead to save us both some time?
> 
> Btw, still waiting for you to post even one clip of Peterson facing down a single nazi like molyneux, mcinnes, Spencer, Watson, Shapiro or the like instead of going on their shows and delighting in spreading their nazi conspiracy theories about how college professors are destroying western civilization by pairing with the Jews to overrun us with those nasty immigrants


Ben Shapiro, Jew Nazi!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you still trying to play dumb after this many times?
> 
> Should I just glue the article Peterson posted about “cultural Marxism” to your sad nazi forehead to save us both some time?
> 
> Btw, still waiting for you to post even one clip of Peterson facing down a single nazi like molyneux, mcinnes, Spencer, Watson, Shapiro or the like instead of going on their shows and delighting in spreading their nazi conspiracy theories about how college professors are destroying western civilization by pairing with the Jews to overrun us with those nasty immigrants


directly
/dɪˈrɛktli,dʌɪˈrɛktli/
_adverb_
adverb: *directly*

1.
without changing direction or stopping.
"they went directly to the restaurant"
synonyms: straight, right, in a straight line, as the crow flies, by a direct route, without deviation, in a beeline, by the shortest route
"the hijacker ordered the crew to fly directly to New York"
at once; immediately.
"I went directly after breakfast"
synonyms: immediately, at once, instantly, right away, straight away, now, instantaneously, post-haste, without delay, without hesitation, forthwith;More
quickly, speedily, promptly;
soon, as soon as possible, shortly, in a little while, in a second, in a moment, in a trice, in a flash, in (less than) no time, in no time at all, before you know it;
_informal_pronto, double quick, p.d.q. (pretty damn quick), before you can say Jack Robinson, in a bit, in a jiffy, in two shakes (of a lamb's tail);
_informal_in a tick, in two ticks, in a mo;
_archaic_anon
"she'll be down here directly"
dated
in a little while; soon.
"I'll be back directly"

2.
with nothing or no one in between.
"the decisions directly affect people's health"
synonyms: face to face, personally, in person, without an intermediary, at first hand, head on, direct, man to man;
tête-à-tête
"he'd never spoken directly to his lordship"


things would progress much easier buck if you used the english language honestly


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Ben Shapiro, Jew Nazi!


Ben Shapiro, writer for neo nazi publication breitbart, now works side by side with nazis at the daily caller

His daddy gave him the job


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> directly
> /dɪˈrɛktli,dʌɪˈrɛktli/
> _adverb_
> adverb: *directly*
> ...


Jordan Peterson directly enables nazis 

He goes on their shows and is friendly with them. He never confronts the Nazis. He posts nazi articles to his Facebook page about cultural Marxism


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Ben Shapiro, writer for neo nazi publication breitbart, now works side by side with nazis at the daily caller
> 
> His daddy gave him the job


Ben Shapiro is a Jew. lol

If you think he'd associate himself with Nazi's or Nazi sympathizers, what more proof could you need that you're fucking insane?


----------



## New Age United (Nov 23, 2018)

Wow. 50 pages boys wtf


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson *directly*


you keep saying that word but it does not mean what you think it means..

all you've had in this and other thread is guilt by association often spread over several steps of kevin bacon

you are helping nazi by muddying the water when you call everybody who doesnt agree with you nazi

you've called me nazi a good few times in this thread now not only is that a ridiculous accusation but the whole 
"either you agree with everything i say or i declare you a nazi and once i say your a nazi anything goes, up to and including doxing and violence against you" shtick you playing *it does nothing but make you and people like you look like fucking dangerous idiots.
*
but hey how dare peterson speak up about how your type is far from desirable in a democratic society


----------



## New Age United (Nov 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> This just in folks;
> 
> Ben Shapiro, the Jew, is a Nazi....
> 
> Who's the dumbfuck?


Old news folks, Adolf Hitler, the jew, was a nazi


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 25, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Old news folks, Adolf Hitler, the jew, was a nazi


Shapiro is a practicing Jewish man. 

Don't be stupid, stupid. 

Besides, Buck is banking up enough stupid points to keep the entire forum afloat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> This just in folks;
> 
> Ben Shapiro, the Jew, is a Nazi....
> 
> Who's the dumbfuck?


Should we discuss the white nationalist nazis he willingly works alongside at the daily caller?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you keep saying that word but it does not mean what you think it means..
> 
> all you've had in this and other thread is guilt by association often spread over several steps of kevin bacon
> 
> ...


Jordan Peterson blames “cultural Marxism”

That is directly supporting nazis

Never mind all the friendly interviews he does with nazis like mcinnes, Spencer, molyneux, Shapiro, Watson and others


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Jordan Peterson blames “cultural Marxism”
> 
> That is *directly*


You keep saying that word but it does not mean what you think it means...



> Never mind all the friendly interviews he does with nazis like mcinnes,


we been past this one and your lies on this



> Spencer,


I'm not aware of an such interview....

Are you lying again buck.....?

Citations needed


> molyneux, Shapiro,


I'm not a fan of either of these but I wouldn't consider them nazi molyneux is a fucking idiot but does have a big fan base

Peterson talking to that fan base and telling them to sort their shit out is a good thing I think



> Watson and others


Who the fuck is Watson?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> You keep saying that word but it does not mean what you think it means...
> 
> we been past this one and your lies on this
> 
> ...


Would be great if Peterson ever told Nazis like mcinnesand his nazi fanbois to sort their shit out but he never does

He just directly enables Nazis like them


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Would be great if Peterson ever told Nazis like mcinnesand his nazi fanbois to sort their shit out but he never does
> 
> He just directly enables Nazis like them


we've been round this merry go round already buck

it ended up with you having to lie about when mcinnes said stuff

petersons interview with mcinnes was back in 2016


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> we've been round this merry go round already buck
> 
> it ended up with you having to lie about when mcinnes said stuff
> 
> petersons interview with mcinnes was back in 2016


Mcinnes has been a total nazi since way before then

Didn’t I post about a dozen quotes and you found one that was from after his friendly chit chat with Peterson?

I’ll be happy to post all of mcinnes’ bigoted shit again so we can see exactly who Peterson decides to be friendly and cordial with

Stop defending nazis. None of your 145 transgender friends want you to be defending nazis or transphobes


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2018)

The new leader of the proud boys is a self declared “full on fascist” who advocates for lynchings

I’m sure Jordan Peterson will be out quickly to denounce him


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Mcinnes has been a total nazi since way before then
> 
> Didn’t I post about a dozen quotes and you found one that was from after his friendly chit chat with Peterson?


nope it was exactly the opposite....

you even cut out the dates on the quotes in a attempt to lie to everyone here.


> I’ll be happy to post all of mcinnes’ bigoted shit again so we can see exactly who Peterson decides to be friendly and cordial with


please do it would be a great reminder for everyone here about what lengths you'll goto to lie to us all

2 key point though

1. peterson interview with mcines was oct/nov 2016

2. proud boys didnt form till 2017

so tell me again what petserson should have spoken against when it didnt exist...?




> Stop defending nazis.


im not defending nazi

im defending the truth

i think thats very important when dealing with authoritarian types like nazi or say people like you


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 26, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> For someone who shits on Ben Shapiro, Buck uses some of the same debate tactics.
> 
> Did you see McInnes talking about how the proud boys were a joke? Their name is from a terrible song, their sayings are just rip offs of frats shit.
> 
> A dumb group, but that doesn't make McInnes a nazi... But that doesn't matter when people just use the term "nazi' as a catch all term to shut down conversation because their too stupid to debate....Sillly Uncle Bumblefuck.


buck is a living embodiment of everything wrong of the far left

i dont follow or watch mcinnes i hadnt heard of him until buck brought him up in this thread. all i have looked at is what peterson could/should have known about him about the time of his interview in 2016

and with that in mind buck is nothing but a lying wanker on this


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> buck is a living embodiment of everything wrong of "the far left"


Absolutely right

Buck claims he's _"on the far left"_

You claim people like Buck are on "_the far left_"

Yet people like Buck claim I'm "_on the far left_"


I think you and I have had reasonable conversations in threads here before. I'm curious where you would put me on your own scale. Am I "far left" as Buck claims, in your opinion?

Can you define what you believe to be "_the far left_"?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 26, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Absolutely right
> 
> Buck claims he's _"on the far left"_
> 
> ...


pada your on your own branch of the far left. instead of going down the identitarian route like buck you've jumped on the popularist band wagon with all the bernie sanders hype

i consider the far left to be anyone on the left who has swallowed the ideology so far that they have stopped listening to reason that they will beliieve the propaganda given to then even in the event of facts proving them wrong

this also applies to fervent enviromentalist like greenpeace or animal rights like peta

it all starts out with a good idea but ends up being an ideological shit show

and yes one way or another your all as dangerous as each other as with your ferverant ideology comes with a feeling of self righteous authoritarianism

i hope you read this with an open mind as there might possibly be a hope for you to step back and realise what your doing

i wich i could hold the same hope for buck

oh and forgot to say the left/ right paradigm is nothing but a horseshoe here.....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> pada your on your own branch of the far left. instead of going down the identitarian route like buck you've jumped on the popularist band wagon with all the bernie sanders hype
> 
> i consider the far left to be anyone on the left who has swallowed the ideology so far that they have stopped listening to reason that they will beliieve the propaganda given to then even in the event of facts proving them wrong
> 
> ...


What is "far left" about any of the views or ideas I espouse here?

Everything I support has majority support from the American people, that's why it's strange when someone says they're "far left"

Do you believe I have stopped listening to reason or I believe propaganda? If you do, could you cite an example?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What is "far left" about any of the views or ideas I espouse here?
> 
> Everything I support has majority support from the American people, that's why it's strange when someone says they're "far left"
> 
> Do you believe I have stopped listening to reason or I believe propaganda? If you do, could you cite an example?


You’re lost but gimpywarrior and beefkitty are out here defending Nazis

At least you’re just in a weird cult that worships an ornery, slightly racist old white guy from Vermont


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I’ll be happy to post all of mcinnes’ bigoted shit again so we can see exactly who Peterson decides to be friendly and cordial with





ginjawarrior said:


> please do it would be a great reminder for everyone here about what lengths you'll goto to lie to us all
> 
> 2 key point though
> 
> ...



still waiting here buck........


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> still waiting here buck........


I’m still waiting too

You said Peterson denounces nazis. Just one clip of him doing that is all I need

Thanks, nazi enabler


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I’m still waiting too
> 
> You said Peterson denounces nazis. Just one clip of him doing that is all I need
> 
> Thanks, nazi enabler


i've posted multiple videos of peterson speaking agains right wing identitarian nazi

i even posted time stamps
yet you dismissed them as "youtube"

so yet again



UncleBuck said:


> I’ll be happy to post all of mcinnes’ bigoted shit again so we can see exactly who Peterson decides to be friendly and cordial with





ginjawarrior said:


> please do it would be a great reminder for everyone here about what lengths you'll goto to lie to us all
> 
> 2 key point though
> 
> ...



still waiting here buck........


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 27, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What is "far left" about any of the views or ideas I espouse here?
> 
> Everything I support has majority support from the American people, that's why it's strange when someone says they're "far left"
> 
> Do you believe I have stopped listening to reason or I believe propaganda? If you do, could you cite an example?


Well, I'm not sure if you're for or against socialism in general, but socialism is definitely far left. 

I used to be fairly socialist, and I still am about somethings like health care - but I'm much more centralist\conservative than I used to be. 

There's a *"How populist are you?"* survey from the guardian I recently took;

 

I usually test very centralist in these types of things.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Well, I'm not sure if you're for or against socialism in general, but socialism is definitely far left.
> 
> I used to be fairly socialist, and I still am about somethings like health care - but I'm much more centralist\conservative than I used to be.
> 
> ...


I believe in a social democracy style of government, capitalism with a strong social safety net and investments in things like education, medicare for all, protecting the environment, and rebuilding our infrastructure, etc. Pretty mainstream ideas according to aggregate polling








The problem with this survey is each frame of reference listed seems to be subjectively based. As I mentioned earlier, many of the things people like Sanders espouses are supported across the board by independents and conservatives


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> i've posted multiple videos of peterson speaking agains right wing identitarian nazi
> 
> i even posted time stamps
> yet you dismissed them as "youtube"
> ...


No you didn’t

You’re lying because Peterson has never stood up to nazis. He does friendly chit chats with nazis


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Well, I'm not sure if you're for or against socialism in general, but socialism is definitely far left.
> 
> I used to be fairly socialist, and I still am about somethings like health care - but I'm much more centralist\conservative than I used to be.
> 
> ...


You’re a nazi just like wee little Ben Shapiro


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re a nazi just like wee little Ben Shapiro


Nope sorry. I'm not a National socialist, nor do I think anyone should be killed or that one race is superior and other races should be eliminated. 

How does it feel to be human garbage?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope sorry. I'm not a National socialist, nor do I think anyone should be killed or that one race is superior and other races should be eliminated.
> 
> How does it feel to be human garbage?


I wouldn’t know, I’m not the one defending wee little nazi Ben Shapiro

You are aware that this little nazi you’re defending willingly works alongside the guy who organized the deadly neo nazi march in Charlottesville, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2018)

lul


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I wouldn’t know, I’m not the one defending wee little nazi Ben Shapiro
> 
> You are aware that this little nazi you’re defending willingly works alongside the guy who organized the deadly neo nazi march in Charlottesville, right?


Defending Shaprio? All I said is he's a Jew, not a Nazi. You're being retarded, as per usual.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Defending Shaprio? All I said is he's a Jew, not a Nazi. You're being retarded, as per usual.


In addition to the guy who organized the neo nazi march, he also willingly works alongside several holocaust deniers

How many neo nazis and holocaust deniers does wee little Ben Shapiro have to surround himself with before you admit he’s a fucking nazi, beefkitty?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 1, 2018)

Shapiro works at the daily wire.

Who at the daily wire is a nazi and/or holocaust denier?

https://www.dailywire.com/tags/holocaust


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2018)

“How could Peterson have possibly known mcinnes was a racist, white supremacist nazi in 2016?!?!?!” Cries gimpywarrior indignantly

From 2003:


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2018)

Jordan Peterson: hitler just tapped into what was brewing in the back of everyone’s minds

Jews: ummmm


----------



## Buddha2525 (Dec 1, 2018)

@Beefbisquit

Your quiz was very insulting. It placed me exactly left as Pablo Iglesias but down by five.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hitler was actually competent.


Jews: ummmm


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh no not the nazis all 8,000 bald imbread Toothless one of them going to take over the world . Calling every one who you disagree politically nazi bigot homophobe makes you look silly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Jews: ummmm


He conquered Europe 

Is that done through incompetence


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> Oh no not the nazis all 8,000 bald imbread Toothless one of them going to take over the world . Calling every one who you disagree politically nazi bigot homophobe makes you look silly.


Trans people are doing a white genocide by helping the Jews send in immigrants. be civilized and do NOT call me a nazi


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

Trans people can hardly figure out what to wear from day to day . Let alone coordinate a genocide . Your more of a communist than a nazi . Most Jews are conservatives most illegals from Mexico are catholic . A Jewish / Christian / trans conspiracy ya that sounds logical (straw man ).


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> Trans people can hardly figure out what to wear from day to day . Let alone coordinate a genocide . Your more of a communist than a nazi . Most Jews are conservatives most illegals from Mexico are catholic . A Jewish / Christian / trans conspiracy ya that sounds logical (straw man ).


Sounds like you really thought that one out champ


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

I actually enjoy your rantings and people’s reactions to them


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> I actually enjoy your rantings and people’s reactions to them


Jews are overwhelmingly liberal dumbass


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

Your probably right . Still democrats have some real Old retards they need fresh blood as much as the republicans do . I don’t like trump you just assumed it . Silly rabbit


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> Your probably right . Still democrats have some real Old retards they need fresh blood as much as the republicans do . I don’t like trump you just assumed it . Silly rabbit


What was the username for your last account


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

Never been on a weed forum before I’m not even American . From canuckistan it’s friendlier here .


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> Never been on a weed forum before I’m not even American . From canuckistan it’s friendlier here .


Oh ok I buy that


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)

“I can’t be a sock puppet, I’m Canadian”


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

that’s a good quote lol I can hardly handle one account . You can usually tell by the way a person talks/ types it’s the same guy on multiple accounts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 2, 2018)

Jesus is that real hahaha pony dudes are another lever of weird .


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2018)

What kind of stupid idiot would defend this guy


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2018)

but he's totally not part of the white power crowd


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 27, 2018)

He does speaking events with literal nazis



Gimpywarrior and beefkitty- “there’s only one actual nazi there, the rest are just white supremacists!”


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He does speaking events with literal nazis
> 
> View attachment 4255856
> 
> Gimpywarrior and beefkitty- “there’s only one actual nazi there, the rest are just white supremacists!”


You think the butt-hurt liberals that are campaigning against him are going to book him gigs? Don't be stupid, stupid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You think the butt-hurt liberals that are campaigning against him are going to book him gigs? Don't be stupid, stupid.


How did this useless thread last so long?
Nazi and conservative are now on a par with the bigoted RepubliCOn party


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You think the butt-hurt liberals that are campaigning against him are going to book him gigs? Don't be stupid, stupid.


if someone was like, "hey, do you want to do a speaking gig with literal nazi sebastian gorka and a bunch of other white supremacists?" i would tell them no


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if someone was like, "hey, do you want to do a speaking gig with literal nazi sebastian gorka and a bunch of other white supremacists?" i would tell them no


You think everyone is a "literal nazi". Your opinion demonstrably means nothing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> You think everyone is a "literal nazi". Your opinion demonstrably means nothing.


sebastian gorka is literally a nazi

here he is wearing the medal of the vitezi rend







the vitezi rend is the hungarian wing of the nazi party. they literally rounded up the jews in hungary

your boy peterson does speaking engagements with literal nazis

his rants about the birth control pill lately are just mind bogglingly stupid. 

just a wonder that he still has adoring fanbois like you. you're a good little nazi in the making


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 31, 2018)

I know nothing about him, or the medal.

But I do know something about hyperbole and working with mentally retarded people. (That should be a hint)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_Vitéz


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2019)

[guy wears medal of the nazi groups that rounded up the jews]

Beefkitty- he’s not a nazi!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> [guy wears medal of the nazi groups that rounded up the jews]
> 
> Beefkitty- he’s not a nazi!


"During World War II, many members of the Hungarian government and military were members of the Order; as such, members were involved in both contributing to the Holocaust as well as leading efforts against it."

All of them were literal Nazi's, eh? A lof of them sound like assholes, I mean, some of them fought along side Nazi's so to that end; some were "literal Nazi's". Gorka, again, although he seems like a douche bag - is not a "literal Nazi".

When you make retarded absolute statements that are demonstrably false to anyone able to highlight the term "vitezi rend" and click "Search google for Vitezi rend" you make yourself look even stupider than you already have.

It took three "literal clicks" to disprove your idiocy.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 3, 2019)

Dr. Gad Saad talking on the JRE....

Some great clips about honest intellectual pursuits. Don't be encumbered by political correctness, strive for the truth..... and fuck peoples feelings. Truth or GTFO...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Dr. Gad Saad talking on the JRE....
> 
> Some great clips about honest intellectual pursuits. Don't be encumbered by political correctness, strive for the truth..... and fuck peoples feelings. Truth or GTFO...


Joe Rohan May be even dumber than Jordan Peterson

Do you really think that women who wear makeup at work are inviting people to sexually harass or assault them?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Joe Rogan doesn't hold a candle to your stupidity, bud. You make Joe Rogan look like K. Vishalini.
> 
> Peterson has ever made that claim, and you're an idiot for continually repeating it. He proposed a question and said he didn't have an answer to it, despite the insistence that it's already been answered.
> 
> Strawman argument mixed with straight up lies and attempting to label the character of someone as inherently bad, so you don't have to defend your idiotic extremist left wing views..


You even insisted that “biology” meant makeup was an invitation to sexual harassment 

Then I reminded you of the biological function of the hypothalamus and you ran away like the extremist, YouTube radicalized moron that you are


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope, wrong again ass-hat. Peterson said wearing makeup *could* mimic some of the same signals that are naturally given off when women are aroused and if they do, that could be something that contributes to unwanted male attention. Idiot.
> 
> You're uncomfortable with people even discussing the possibility that makeup could have a biological reaction on men. It shows just how unwilling and _unreceptive _you are to anything that challenges your already held beliefs. The thought of you being wrong is so fucking scary to you, you don't even want people to talk about controversial things.
> 
> ...


interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"



this is a direct quote you retarded mysoginist

you defended it saying it was just "biology" and i was scared to talk about it. then i brought up the biological function of the prefrontal cortex and you never talked about it again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Here's the actual unedited conversation for those that want to hear the un-cherry picked version instead of Bumblefuck's selected quote.




Here's the actual unedited conversation for those that want to hear the un-cherry picked version instead of my selected quote.

interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


>


originally aired version:

interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"



uncut version:

interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

Interviewer: "Do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is...somewhat being hypocritical?"

Peterson: "yeah, I do think that"

Interviewer: "Ok, let's move on..."

Peterson: "I don't see how you could not think that, it's like makeup is sexual display. That's what it's for... "They say, well I want to look more attractive..".. it's like, what do you mean by more attractive exactly?

interviewer: "So then what is a better outcome for you then? A workplace where there's no sexual harassment when women wear uniforms and don't wear makeup, much like the Maoists like you were saying, or a sort of freer workplace in where sexual harassment is an inevitability because women wear high heels and makeup?

Peterson: "Well, I don't say it's an inevitability because women wear high heels and makeup; I didn't say that."

Interviewer: "Or that it is more likely?"

Peterson: "I said it contributes to the sexualization of the workplace."

Interviewer: "What's the difference between more likely, and that?"

Peterson: "OK, more likely, I'll go with that..."

Interviewer: "Yeah, more likely... so which of those scenarios would you prefer?"

Peterson: "Neither.... oh, wait which one of those would I prefer? Oh, I'd prefer the one where people have the freedom..."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Interviewer: "Do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is...somewhat being hypocritical?"
> 
> Peterson: "yeah, I do think that"


did you get fired from being a line cook at applebees for sexually harassing your co workers or something?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> did you get fired from being a line cook at applebees for sexually harassing your co workers or something?


Did you become a deck builder because every job you applied to they thought you were mentally incompetent?

I was in I.T. long before I became a fine dining chef, and now I'm back in I.T. as an Information Engineer. My left nut is smarter and more educated than you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Did you become a deck builder because every job you applied to they thought you were mentally incompetent?
> 
> I was in I.T. long before I became a fine dining chef, and now I'm back in I.T. as an Information Engineer. My left nut is smarter and more educated than you.


do you sexually harass your co workers when they wear makeup


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> do you sexually harass your co workers when they wear makeup


No, but I certainly notice well put together women in high heels and a short skirt a hell of a lot more than I notice an unkempt woman, with no makeup on, covered in grease wearing coveralls.

It almost like they're more attractive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, but I certainly notice well put together women in high heels and a short skirt a hell of a lot more than I notice a woman covered in grease wearing coveralls.
> 
> It almost like they're more attractive.


do you think they are doing that because they want to be sexually harassed


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

What you're saying is that when women try to make themselves more attractive, it has no effect on how men view them at all, whatsoever.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think they are doing that because they want to be sexually harassed


Even you aren't this dumb.....

But I feel like there could be a "hold my beer", moment coming on here in your next response.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Even you aren't this dumb.....
> 
> But I feel like there could be a "hold my beer", moment coming on here in your next response.


it's a simple question, maybe try to answer it

do you think they are wearing makeup because they want to be sexually harassed


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a simple question, maybe try to answer it
> 
> do you think they are wearing makeup because they want to be sexually harassed


Maybe you could answer the several hundred you skirted in several threads before being a hypocrite and trying to demand I conform to your line of questioning?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Maybe you could answer the several hundred you skirted in several threads before being a hypocrite and trying to demand I conform to your line of questioning?


LOL


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2019)

peterson did say that women who wore makeup to work and expected not to be sexually harassed were hypocrites


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Jefferson1977 (Feb 11, 2019)

Says the guy with a pic of a woman with cum on her face. lol. Top class. You sure prove your point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Says the guy with a pic of a woman with cum on her face. lol. Top class. You sure prove your point.


that is ivanka trump, not just some "woman with cum on her face", as you so eloquently put it

and we can't be sure it is cum. what youre seeing and what youre reading isnt whats happening

but peterson did say that women who wore makeup to work and expected not to be sexually harassed were hypocrites


*interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> that is ivanka trump, not just some "woman with cum on her face", as you so eloquently put it
> 
> and we can't be sure it is cum. what youre seeing and what youre reading isnt whats happening
> 
> ...


What is your point? You know as well as I do, that's a cherry picked statement, the whole convo is posted right above this. He clearly doesn't think it's good, but discussing things that could be a cause isn't pleasant sometimes. He makes no justification for it, only that it could lead to sexual harassment.....and that is very clearly bad. 

Anyone reading this can listen to the convo, and see how genuinely dishonest and stupid you are.

Please continue to make stupid comments so I can point them out.

Again,. here's the whole conversation.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> what youre seeing and what youre reading isnt whats happening


You are an odd individual


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> You are an odd individual


you're so dumb you don't even know who fucking said that i guess

ah, well


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> that's a cherry picked statement


that statement says everything you need to know about creepy rapists like peterson and his pathetic incel cult followers like you

*interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"*


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Being an asshole to women is ok when Buck does it


she wears makeup at work.

she'd be a hypocrite to expect not to be sexually harassed, according to some guy you worship

and according to some nazi moron that jordan peterson does speaking events with, "if you can’t handle some of the basic stuff that’s become a problem in the workforce today, then you don’t belong in the workforce"

maybe ivanka should just retire since she can't handle some sexual harassment. she can go run some sweatshops again where her slave laborers make $1 an hour at best. jordan peterson will go do speaking tours with him and a hungarian nazi from the vetizi rend


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

i think candace owens the nazi defender also does speaking tours with peterson.

odd bunch of people to do speaking tours with if you claim you're not a nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Here we go again.... anyone buck doens't like is a "literal nazi".... lol
> 
> I don't know who she is, but I'd bet $500 she's not a nazi, and double the stakes to an even $1000 that you're a complete fucking idiot.
> 
> Easiest bet ever.


She’s on tape defending hitler and does speaking tours with peterson 

I would not do speaking tours with anyone who defended hitler but I guess Peterson feels differently


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 15, 2019)

What a terrible man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> What a terrible man.


what would he say to his wife is his wife wore makeup to work and got sexually harassed?

would he call he r a hypocrite?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> what would he say to his wife is his wife wore makeup to work and got sexually harassed?
> 
> would he call he r a hypocrite?


No idea, I'm not him.

Looking at reasons why things happen is not the same as endorsing them, you get that right? Stating something exists, is not the same as endorsing those things, you get that right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Perterson said Makeup contributes to sexual harassment


makeup is inanimate and thus cannot contribute to sexual harassment

please stop defending sexual harassment by males towards women. a woman is not a hypocrite if she decides to wear makeup to work and not be sexually harassed for it

if you are so base that a woman's makeup precludes you from acting decently to her then you need to not be in a workplace. period. employers cannot afford liabilities like you

i say that as an employer


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> makeup is inanimate and thus cannot contribute to sexual harassment


That is an idiotic argument. It's not the makeup that causes the sexual harassment you dolt. It's the reactions that it causes. 

Just like walking down a dark street in a bad part of town isn't inviting getting mugged, but it does contribute to that action happening. If you're serious about not getting mugged, you probably can't really claim it if you're doing that action. 

It'd be best if there was no reaction from men, that would be the best outcome to the makeup scenario. Unfortunately, we live in reality and there are things that affect human behavior, whether it be sexual harassment, theft, murder, or any number of other things.



> please stop defending sexual harassment by males towards women. a woman is not a hypocrite if she decides to wear makeup to work and not be sexually harassed for it
> 
> if you are so base that a woman's makeup precludes you from acting decently to her then you need to not be in a workplace. period. employers cannot afford liabilities like you
> 
> i say that as an employer


For 99.9% of men, it's not an issue. If you're a woman and want to protect yourself against the 0.1%, you might want to consider not wearing makeup. It's not an "all men issue", it's a very small subset of men that behave like that, but looking at contributing factors is not a victim blaming exercise. 

Stop being so fucking dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> That is an idiotic argument. It's not the makeup that causes the sexual harassment


way to call my argument idiotic right before agreeing with it.



Beefbisquit said:


> If you're a woman and want to protect yourself against the 0.1%, you might want to consider not wearing makeup


no.

what should be done is to fire the males who cannot help but sexually harass a woman for wearing makeup.

stop blaming the victims. it's repulsive and makes you look like a real shithead. which you are


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 17, 2019)

Great talk about equality, and equity....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> WEEDING KOMPWEHENSHUN.
> 
> You're a moron, I'm not agreeing with you I'm making fun of your ability to understand what Peterson was saying.... because you're misinterpreting it... because you're stupid.
> 
> ...


Stop blaming the victim you incel nazi

Makeup does not cause sexual harassment. Loser males like you do


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Great talk about equality, and equity....


No it isnt


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm grateful for Peterson. It takes some incredible nerve to do interviews like this. Every single word is analyzed so there is very little room for error.

Can clothing be a contributor to sexual harassment?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2019)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I'm grateful for Peterson. It takes some incredible nerve to do interviews like this. Every single word is analyzed so there is very little room for error.
> 
> Can clothing be a contributor to sexual harassment?


sexual harassment of women is caused by pathetic little males who sexually harass.

these pathetic little males can be identified by their internet browsing histories. if there are jordan peterson youtube videos in their browsing history, they are pathetic little incel males who sexually harass women.

if your mom wore makeup and got sexually harassed, would you tell her it was her fault because she wore makeup and that she's a hypocrite?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2019)

jordan peterson embraces racist rhetoric that leads to terrorist massacres


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 12, 2021)

Jordan Peterson has an intellect that I can't fully appreciate. I've listened to many of his recent interviews, including one with Roland Griffiths that was incredible. He explores so many topics and in fairly great depth. 

Sam Harris is also a fantastic interviewer, even if he and Peterson come at life from different lenses.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

i thought jordan peterson was smart once now i think he's just another talking head with his own biased POV like all the other zombies

think for yourself i say


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

Bugeye said:


> Does God have a butt? If so, what comes out of it?


 Holy shit! Of course...


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 16, 2021)

shattascam said:


> i thought jordan peterson was smart once now i think he's just another talking head with his own biased POV like all the other zombies
> 
> think for yourself i say


How do you think for yourself? Thinking for myself involves listening to intelligent people and people with far different opinions. Sam Harris has been instrumental in driving me towards that, so has Peterson. Long form discussion has been instrumental in helping me learn to think through things more fully. That's not specific to anyone person but to the medium we're seeing develop.

But you are right, everyone has biases in their views. We couldn't hold an opinion without biases.


----------

